# Current LSD Discussion Mk5 - You asked so nicely!



## breakcorefiend

time for a new thread isnt it?


----------



## headfuck123

yes.. L.S.D = Lets start dancing


----------



## pillowfight

Tryied the pharaohs and they were very nice. Lately I tryid the Dala Lamas and they were potent but not very clean. Didnt like them at all.


----------



## headfuck123

anyone tried the krishnas?


----------



## SpecialK_

Heard these were about Belfast! Think I'm going to give them a miss though, I'm holding out for something special. Let me know if you try them! Are they standard 5 a touch or are we getting filled with the whole 'there's been a drought' (nah just nobody bothered to get some).


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SpecialK_ said:


> Heard these were about Belfast! Think I'm going to give them a miss though, I'm holding out for something special. Let me know if you try them! Are they standard 5 a touch or are *we getting filled with the whole 'there's been a drought' (nah just nobody bothered to get some).*



bingo! offered at ten touch or 5 for 40  fuckin disgrace but meant to be good, they look nice tho, pretty blotter art and normal size trips unlike the pharaohs. dont know if i will be trying but might just to compare them to the recent pharaohs but then again, might not cause of the price (and being skint)


----------



## SpecialK_

Some liquid about at a real nice price, been told it's marked at 120ug. Have yet to try though, loads of cid about at the moment it's great!


----------



## headfuck123

i should be trying them this friday if all goes to plan. ill make sure to report back!


----------



## charlie clean

Excuse an old chap's question, but what do y'all do on LSD? Stay at home reading books of the dead and contemplating the old bellybutton window? Or is mysticism/sub-mysticism out of vogue and the yoof down a tab or two with a pint? I'd imagine ecstacy or similar is more suited to nightclubs but do you go out citygrooving? Alone or en masse? Anybody put on shows for the unsuspecting public? What's standard dosage nowadays and where, broadly, does the acid originate?

Bluelight. It's a public information service for the out-of-touch citizen.


----------



## headfuck123

i just like to chill with mates in a comfortable environment, listen to good music, draw, talk about really deep theorys and ideas and laugh for hours and hours! But im still fairly new to lsd so maybe other people have more experience and can shed light on your query.


----------



## breakcorefiend

charlie clean said:


> Excuse an old chap's question, but what do y'all do on LSD? Stay at home reading books of the dead and contemplating the old bellybutton window? Or is mysticism/sub-mysticism out of vogue and the yoof down a tab or two with a pint? I'd imagine ecstacy or similar is more suited to nightclubs but do you go out citygrooving? Alone or en masse? Anybody put on shows for the unsuspecting public? What's standard dosage nowadays and where, broadly, does the acid originate?
> 
> Bluelight. It's a public information service for the out-of-touch citizen.




Well if im doing a high dose and want a nice experience ill get some k and dmt too and just stay inside usually with the gf or on me lonesome and have a profoound experience lol, if im out on a night ill have maybe a blotter and a pill or 2 just to add the trippiness to the mdma, then the k comes out when im back at a mates for the after session lolif its a house party i usually dont drop acid as that just gets sketchy with hordes of people continuously turning up etc


----------



## SpecialK_

charlie clean said:


> Excuse an old chap's question, but what do y'all do on LSD? Stay at home reading books of the dead and contemplating the old bellybutton window? Or is mysticism/sub-mysticism out of vogue and the yoof down a tab or two with a pint? I'd imagine ecstacy or similar is more suited to nightclubs but do you go out citygrooving? Alone or en masse? Anybody put on shows for the unsuspecting public? What's standard dosage nowadays and where, broadly, does the acid originate?
> 
> Bluelight. It's a public information service for the out-of-touch citizen.



Party, get fucked up and trip tits or else have a more introspective time taking it easy with a few friends, some music and interesting movies, good discussions, etc (more visual based trips and higher doses).


----------



## Myshkin

charlie clean said:


> Excuse an old chap's question, but what do y'all do on LSD? Stay at home reading books of the dead and contemplating the old bellybutton window? Or is mysticism/sub-mysticism out of vogue and the yoof down a tab or two with a pint? I'd imagine ecstacy or similar is more suited to nightclubs but do you go out citygrooving? Alone or en masse? Anybody put on shows for the unsuspecting public? What's standard dosage nowadays and where, broadly, does the acid originate?
> 
> Bluelight. It's a public information service for the out-of-touch citizen.



Charlie, I tend towards the first bit of your post (the navel-centric bit).

I had a great experience recently where I read the Gospel of Thomas, Ecclesiastes and the Song of Solomon, listened to _Children of God_ by Swans (which many would struggle to survive stone-cold sober and on 50mg diazepam) then visited my ex-girlfriend, who had to wearily endure my by-now very 'themed' trip. 

I spent what seemed like an hour in a state of total orgasm that became unbearable, stopping occasionally to begin sentences that (mercifully for her) were never anywhere near completed. So all good, but at one point she asked if I'd like a glass of juice, which I very much did.

What does she bring me? Red grape juice. The 'Blood of Christ'.

For a few minutes I nearly went sideways, but once she managed to convince me she wasn't 'in on it' (i.e. some kind of communication from the Secret Chiefs) then I drank the juice. Which was lovely.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SamhainGrim said:


> For a few minutes I nearly went sideways, but once she managed to convince me she wasn't 'in on it' (i.e. some kind of communication from the Secret Chiefs) then I drank the juice. Which was lovely.



hahaha that gave me a giggle
i love them moments of nearly completely losing it on trips, u feel your head is about bursting point and then theres that one thing that pin-pricks your inflated head and blows up anything into a fit of laughter when you realise your head was about to pop over the silliest of stuff

ahhh acid, gotta love it


----------



## fly-

WARNING - DALAI LAMA BLOTTERS

*I suggest   good amount of caution for people with heart problems if sampling Dalai lama blotters. It's tabs of amazing potency and cleanest ever headspace BUT (and this is a big one)  it gives me the worst vasoconstriction had in my life, not even meph was this bad! At beginning thought it was psychosomatic and a solo case but playing more with this ones (even lower doses - half blotter) suggests totally opposite. If you are wondering about the headspace when this happens its totally normal,  not from any negative thoughts but it really messes my trip having this bodyload, even if was with  positive  ideas..
  In my theory I think there's a b-product of ergoloid (like how LSA gives  vasoconstriction) as a impurity nailed on this blotters that strongly reacts to my body, so the chances it will happen some other people. 

It's really that  bad. Be safe kids!*


----------



## wayab

just got some of these(i think) 
how much would you suggest for a +++ exp. without tolerance ?


----------



## Myshkin

fly- said:


> WARNING - DALAI LAMA BLOTTERS
> 
> *I suggest   good amount of caution for people with heart problems if sampling Dalai lama blotters. It's tabs of amazing potency and cleanest ever headspace BUT (and this is a big one)  it gives me the worst vasoconstriction had in my life, not even meph was this bad! At beginning thought it was psychosomatic and a solo case but playing more with this ones (even lower doses - half blotter) suggests totally opposite. If you are wondering about the headspace when this happens its totally normal,  not from any negative thoughts but it really messes my trip having this bodyload, even if was with  positive  ideas..
> In my theory I think there's a b-product of ergoloid (like how LSA gives  vasoconstriction) as a impurity nailed on this blotters that strongly reacts to my body, so the chances it will happen some other people.
> 
> It's really that  bad. Be safe kids!*



Bromo?


----------



## SpecialK_

Cheers for sharing Fly- , I think after my time with Fat Freddys I'm going to leave blotter alone for a while, it's just getting too inconsistent for my liking. I have to travel less for some liquid, so I think I'll opt for that. I plan to have some within the next 2-4 weeks (really this time) so I'll hopefully get some reports up.

Edit: I wouldn't say they are Bromo, this would mean problems with dosing more than one tab I really doubt the person laying these things would have done so on such a wide distribution. Bromo is also a noticeably different trip from LSD, I haven't heard of that stuff in about a year though!


----------



## wayab

SamhainGrim said:


> Bromo?


 bromo dragonfly ? i certainly hope not


----------



## g1zzl3

Cant seem to find any good uncle sid hanging about around in the south west at the min no goood!


----------



## SpecialK_

Forgot to post, was talking to a friend I hadn't seen in a few months today and he was telling me about Red Pacha tabs doing the rounds. He hadn't tried them himself, last I heard of Cherries/Pachas it was in a pill so I've no idea if it's true or not. Anyone know anything?


----------



## fly-

SpecialK_ said:


> Cheers for sharing Fly- , I think after my time with Fat Freddys I'm going to leave blotter alone for a while, it's just getting too inconsistent for my liking. I have to travel less for some liquid, so I think I'll opt for that. I plan to have some within the next 2-4 weeks (really this time) so I'll hopefully get some reports up.
> 
> Edit: I wouldn't say they are Bromo, this would mean problems with dosing more than one tab I really doubt the person laying these things would have done so on such a wide distribution. Bromo is also a noticeably different trip from LSD, I haven't heard of that stuff in about a year though!





wayab said:


> bromo dragonfly ? i certainly hope not


 
I will try to respond you both with same answer. 

I dont think its Bromo or any psychedelic amphetamine  for a couple of reasons. The onset is less 30mn, the visuals are typical LSDish althought much more pronounced in terms of detail ("needlepoint"?),, headspace feels LSD and really clean, and duration is like 8h with 6h of after effects, t. I believe this is the right profile for LSD, but could be another ergoloid in too LS? (LSH, LSB, etc).  LSD is known to produce vasoconstriction,  this articles here, and here.  Although LSA is known to produce much stronger vasoconstriction and bodyload, once my reasonable guess about ergoloid b-product.. Who knows? I can still say this is best acid blotter had in my life, the  headspace is amazingly productive to say the least, but fuck, this vasoconstriction kills it, and dont want to be using xanax everytime...

PS: The vasoconstriction appear only around on the +3h mark. I have no ideia what this could mean in pharmacological terms. I also bought   Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate known to be a good vasodilator so I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## pwm

I had the DL multiple times and did not experience any vasoconstriction. Maybe you have some underlying condition?

"I can still say this is best acid blotter had in my life"
Seconded.


----------



## CDiddles

@SpecialK_ 
Is there actually liquid floating around NI?
Goddamn, I definitely do not run in the right circles. I found acid very hard to get a hold of here. It's so disappointing when there seems to be so much out there waiting to be sampled.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ most likely there isnt any about in NI for the masses but what is about are krishna's or pharaohs, both meant to be good, the pharaohs are a little on the weak side for me


----------



## fly-

pwm said:


> I had the DL multiple times and did not experience any vasoconstriction. Maybe you have some underlying condition?
> 
> "I can still say this is best acid blotter had in my life"
> Seconded.


 
Im  a quiet healthy guy,  I can say honestly have a  good diet and lifestyle. I also had check up 2 months ago, no issues. Btw it didnt happened with any other  tabs in 2y and sampled quiet a bit. Obviously the problem underlines in the blotter itself. Different pharmacological reactions to impurities vary from people to people. I can be a 2% case or not. Be cautious, start really low dose with this blotters (half tab) and see how it goes first time just to be safe. Also dalai lama half tab is the quiet a lot for  people  new to lsd.


----------



## joe90

Rock out with your cock out so fly........................................................>dont mind me im hammered and desserted by my wingman the cheeck of him


----------



## CDiddles

Which are the stronger of the 2? Pharaohs or Krishnas? I recently moved back into my parents house for various reasons.It's hard to hack! But because of this I can't really trip whenever I want and would have to wait until they are away for a period of time, which isn't very often at all. Sad times for me!  So I still have a good few Ganeshas in my drawer! These are the only tabs I've taken as I am relatively new to psychedelics. Just thought I'd throw that section of my life story in there for the shits and giggles, yano?!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

couldnt tell ya which ones are stronger but the pharaohs are no stronger than the ganesha, wouldnt be surprised if the krishna are around the same strength but ive yet to try them, ive had better trips from 1 ganesha compared to the 1 pharaoh, so IMO the pharaohs are a touch weaker than the original ganesha, my mates said they felt cleaner than the ganesha but i really didnt agree, i had alot of back tension and extreme heat from the pharaohs, stick the ganesha, that way you know what dose your getting (iirc there was a labtest done and they contained 80ug)


----------



## headfuck123

the krishnas were pretty decent i thought. i even got a good trip off them when i took one the day after a trip. Compared to the pharohs? im not entirely sure because i had candy flipped both times.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Does anyone have a picture if the krishnas?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

this is the image in the middle of every 25, they have a red border round them


----------



## Ismene

fly- said:


> The onset is less 30mn, the visuals are typical LSDish althought much more pronounced in terms of detail ("needlepoint"?),, headspace feels LSD and really clean



Are you sure it isn't just LSD? I've got some of the ganeshas and last week I had the "cleanest"..trip ever, and this weekend I had a splitting headache all the trip before regurgitating my dinner. LSD is like that. Different effects depending on a thousand different variables.


----------



## weevil

CDiddles said:


> Which are the stronger of the 2? Pharaohs or Krishnas? I recently moved back into my parents house for various reasons.It's hard to hack! But because of this I can't really trip whenever I want and would have to wait until they are away for a period of time



I feel your pain, my housemate is seriously anti drug but is away this week so I'm celebrating leading up to my birthday.  I'm sure most people would say fuck him it's your house too but I wouldn't like it if he did things I didn't like either.  I'll be living on my own in a few months so I won't have any probs.

I first did acid on my own, took 2 tabs as it didn't feel that strong.  Half my face melted in the mirror but wasn't at all scary, luckily this was before the film Mirrors where Kiefer Sutherlands face does the same thing.  I also craved a cup of tea and picking up the kettle my arm was nowhere near where my eyes felt it should be.  I've also dropped in a supermarket which was uneventful until I bumped into an old friend's Mum.  Sitting chatting thru the night with some work friends was the best though even tho only 2 of us had dropped there was no separation in the conversation.

I can get pharoahs but I told myself to take a pysch sabbatical unless acid or 2cb came up. I need some friends to trip with.


----------



## BiatX

somebody tried the "purple om/ohm/aum" recently?


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Are they still kicking about, used to drop those in the 80's  :D


----------



## sit

Be careful - the last time someone posted about a retro print from the 90s, it turned out to be a dud - just blank blotter bought from the internet. Purple Ohms very likely the same story.


----------



## technocat

Just after getting a few female Avatars, with a molecule on the back in green print, anyone come across these in the Dublin area?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

wow they still kicking about? lucky you, i liked them but the ones i got were from a good while ago, dont know about new batches


----------



## SpecialK_

Think that's the second batch, all in all they are pretty good tabs for what's been about the past while. One actually provides a real nice trip, was on one for Chemical Brothers in the summer and they were cracking.


----------



## northeastraver

im in hartlepool in north east uk and have had no joy sourcing any lsd this year, gutted


----------



## deano88

What are the pharohs like shoukd hopefully be getting some soon. How do they compare to the avatars?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

they are alright compared to avatars, not on par tho


----------



## muzzard

How much these days per tab? I'm probably over paying, but just checking.


----------



## weevil

Someone was offering 5 Pharoahs for £30 which I might have paid but I changed my mind at the time.  I know some more are coming so I might see how much those are.

It's frustrating being asked to find acid and being on a psychedelic break, I did say I'd waiver it if cid or 2cb came up but I'm not even gonna do it for those I really don't need to venture into my brain at the moment.  Still it'll stop me chomping on some before passing them on.


----------



## Vader

Any 'cid in Nottingham at the moment? Headed up there this weekend and fancy a change from the 2cs.


----------



## Myshkin

Don't know about Nottingham unfortunately, but as an off-topic question, what are your 2Cs of choice, Vader?


----------



## breakcorefiend

im sad that my regular guy isn't doing lucy no more  and no way i can afford a sheet! lol
so i think thats me and lucy split up!


----------



## deano88

how much would a sheet cost you roughly on the street


----------



## Vader

> what are your 2Cs of choice, Vader


2C-C is great, very visual but gentle, relaxing even. And it's unbelievably cheap, which is a plus. Anything but shitty 2C-I, really. 
I'm pretty sure you can't discuss prices for that kind of quantity.


----------



## Mailmonkey

yeah I must look into that 2c-c, sounds like a good one, I bit cheesed off with 2c-b, it's the only one I've tried, fun, good on the tail end of mdma, but just a bit bored of it, and makes me tremor bad quite often....


----------



## muzzard

muzzard said:


> How much these days per tab? I'm probably over paying, but just checking.


 
...


----------



## Vader

How long's a piece of string? Where are you and what tabs? I'd say a five sheet is the norm but the Irish seem to pay more than that.


----------



## Myshkin

Vader said:


> 2C-C is great, very visual but gentle, relaxing even. And it's unbelievably cheap, which is a plus. Anything but shitty 2C-I, really.



Yet to try 2 C-C (it's on the list), but I'm one of the weirdos who enjoys 2C-E a lot. Of course, 2C-B is excellent fun too.

I'm also fortunate in the fact I don't suffer a fraction of the negative physical symptoms a lot of people seem to complain about. 

Okay... back to LSD I suppose.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Vader said:


> I'd say a five sheet is the norm but the Irish seem to pay more than that.



The Northern Irish maybe!
Here in the south €5 is the norm for singles. So cheaper than the UK! %)


----------



## matt<3ketamine

aye up the north the standard now seems to be £10 which is silly, but most the trips up here COME from ireland


----------



## Acid4Blood

matt<3ketamine said:


> aye up the north the standard now seems to be £10 which is silly, but most the trips up here COME from ireland



Money being made so!

£10 = €11.50
Quantity = €1.20/tab

So €10 profit per TAB!! 
Thats ALOT of profit per sheet. (& somewhere in that the true LSD spirit is lost).


----------



## muzzard

matt<3ketamine said:


> aye up the north the standard now seems to be £10 which is silly, but most the trips up here COME from ireland



I'm in the north too and paying the same


----------



## Vader

> somewhere in that the true LSD spirit is lost


Huh, don't know what you've been taking, acid always gets me in the mood for some shameless profiteering.


----------



## trippin_titties

alot weaker than avatars.. i still found them to be pretty nice. Smooth come up, pretty visual.Not overwhelming


----------



## deano88

What ones you talking about?


----------



## muzzard

got 5 avatars shipping in tomorrow :-D


----------



## SpecialK_

BiatX said:


> somebody tried the "purple om/ohm/aum" recently?



Apparently these are terrible, although I haven't tried. Letting the originals down.


----------



## ferrett1979

Anyone tried the 'new' batch of Teddybears about? Mate has just bought a few for a tenner each! He was 
told they were strong as fuck but im not so sure.


----------



## ferrett1979

SamhainGrim said:


> Yet to try 2 C-C (it's on the list), but I'm one of the weirdos who enjoys 2C-E a lot. Of course, 2C-B is excellent fun too.
> 
> I'm also fortunate in the fact I don't suffer a fraction of the negative physical symptoms a lot of people seem to complain about.
> 
> U lucky, lucky bugger u! id take 2ct7 every weekend if the it had no negatives  My fav 2c by a mile.


----------



## Mailmonkey

ferrett1979 said:


> Mate has just bought a few for a tenner each! He was
> told they were strong as fuck but im not so sure.



lol anyone selling tabs for a tenner each has got to say they're "strong as fuck" really ain't they.


----------



## connexion23

Dali lamas in Dublin.ie - may be DOC - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,5-Dimethoxy-4-chloroamphetamine


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ they are not DOx  dont be silly


----------



## SpecialK_

Pharohs
Krishnas
Purple Ohms
Ganeshas
Mayan Calanders
Fat Freddys - INCONSISTENT
Blue Dots
Brown Dots
Hofmanns (Not sure on year)

Above are the ones I've encountered multiple times lately.


----------



## deano88

Might be able to get some micrdots soon supposed to be abour 150ug. Never had microdots before is there a lot of diference compared to sheets?


----------



## SpecialK_

People would comment they are cleaner and also that they are almost like a tiny pill so they can be stored a bit better. What colour are they? Be careful as there is some people advertising these kind of doses for microdots that are only like 60ug.


----------



## Vader

> they are almost like a tiny pill


Exactly like a tiny pill, no?


----------



## Acidtek

Yes exactly like a little pill  If anyone's interested just check google images


----------



## Acid4Blood

connexion23 said:


> Dali lamas in Dublin.ie - may be DOC - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,5-Dimethoxy-4-chloroamphetamine



What makes you think that?!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ imo, it sounds lik a random guess by someone who tripped a little longer than 8 hours 
'ive been tripping 8 hours and 6 minutes 47 seconds exactly, MUST BE DOC!!!!'


----------



## deano88

SpecialK_ said:


> People would comment they are cleaner and also that they are almost like a tiny pill so they can be stored a bit better. What colour are they? Be careful as there is some people advertising these kind of doses for microdots that are only like 60ug.


 
 it was either blue or brown id have to check again and ill let you know.


----------



## Acid4Blood

matt<3ketamine said:


> ^ imo, it sounds lik a random guess by someone who tripped a little longer than 8 hours
> 'ive been tripping 8 hours and 6 minutes 47 seconds exactly, MUST BE DOC!!!!'



 gotcha


----------



## moody

anyone know roughly when the last batch of hoffmanns were laid, last ones I got had "THE ORIGINAL" printed bottom of the sheet or when they started to sufface?

mate has sourced some over in the eu and I'm pretty sure they're the same ones, pretty good hit imo, stronger than the khrishna's. just wondering how fresh they are?


----------



## Mailmonkey

You must have "the original" batch, manufactured by Sandoz....500ug each.


----------



## moody

I had the last batch lab tested at around 1000 mikes per hit.


----------



## SpecialK_

I've heard of 'the originals' coming from Amsterdam and they were between 100-200ug supposedly, unfortunately I can't remember it exactly. I might have posted it in one of the archives threads. Meant to be good quality!


----------



## moody

ya, they also had one of those fancy alex grey prints on the flip.

they were pretty strong, had the last lot around 6-8 weeks ago.

I remember some other folk on here asking about them halfway thro the last lsd thread, how can I access    that?


----------



## BeefcaKez

cant believe people are getting tabs in england its impossible round my end


----------



## Acid4Blood

SpecialK_ said:


> I've heard of 'the originals' coming from Amsterdam and they were between 100-200ug supposedly, unfortunately I can't remember it exactly. I might have posted it in one of the archives threads. Meant to be good quality!








yep, somewhere in the region of 100-200ug LSD.


----------



## Mailmonkey

Acid is so hit and miss, that's one of the reasons I don't do it any more..

hoffmans IRO 100-200ug's?

So if you had some you thought were 100, you'd double drop, but then you'd be fuckin wasted if they turned out to be 200's....

Even same batches are all over the place potency wise....

You need a good solid first dose, no point trying to top up, no blotter should be less than 200....and they should have quality control to ensure we KNOW the dose....

Bah, that feckin prohibition......


----------



## Mailmonkey

^sorry most of that post was nonsense, not all, but most, i know what I mean, but it doesn't read back as what I want to say....

ahhhh, fuck it...


----------



## moody

these are my supposed hoffmans, they did have a print on the flip of a girl getting wasted (lol)

not been able to id them yet, were picked up in holland just last week and reports are they are nice, haven't tried yet myself altho I might another day.


----------



## Mailmonkey

^they don't look anthing like any hoffmans I've seen....


----------



## SpecialK_

The 100-200 is a suspected dose, I don't want to give the wrong thing I think there is a more specific dose range in the archived thread.

I think 200ug is too high for a solid dose, different situations call for different doses. I think 200ug would be a bit much for some people on their first time, I think it's underestimated how strong this dose can be with good clean acid. Sometimes blotters at about 80ug are easier to manage. 

I agree with the whole hit and miss thing though, those Fat Freddys that were about were exactly that. People were taking one and getting nothing then taking another a few weeks later and having one of their most intense trips. It's just not the way things should be.

Those are some interesting looking Hofmanns by the way!


----------



## Tranced

There is stuff going round Newcastle that lasts a good 20+ hours - caught quite a few people out at Glasto. People are saying it's due to the inclusion of a chemical added to preserve the life of the LSD and stop it from degrading - so quite obviously DO* or similar.

Edit: Just to Clarify, DO* is not a chemical preservative added to LSD. I was implying that the whole idea of a chemical preservative was dealer bullshit and simply a cover story so that they could continue shifting a drug even after people questioned the long duration of effects; which are more typical of DO*, Bromo-Dragonfly, 5-meo-amt etc, than actual LSD itself.


----------



## SpecialK_

Any idea what the prints looked like so we can be on the lookout? I'm happy for some DOx just not if it's unexpected. Not too fussed on DOC blotters though as it's a bit to widely available in powder.


----------



## Mailmonkey

Tranced said:


> There is stuff going round Newcastle that lasts a good 20+ hours - caught quite a few people out at Glasto. People are saying it's due to the inclusion of a chemical added to preserve the life of the LSD and stop it from degrading - so quite obviously DO* or similar.



Wow...DOC preserves LSD? Is that true, or is it dealer talk for "this is a DOC tab but I'm telling you it's acid with something to preserve the potency so it seems stronger and longer lasting"?


----------



## moody

Mailmonkey said:


> ^they don't look anthing like any hoffmans I've seen....



Then sir, I christen these beasts "space raiders" and henceforth they shall be known.


----------



## Mailmonkey

Space Raiders! Nice. you tried them yet?

is that the name of them corn snack transform-A-Snack type things?


----------



## connexion23

SpecialK_ said:


> Any idea what the prints looked like so we can be on the lookout? I'm happy for some DOx just not if it's unexpected. Not too fussed on DOC blotters though as it's a bit to widely available in powder.


 
Was talking to some people last friday night in dublin who had some dali lama tabs. Said they took 2+ hours to feel the full effects and were still experiencing visuals arround 18 to 20 hours later.  They have preivous experience of LSD and this was different.

Had DOET myself back in 1992 and would be aware of the DOxx chemicals and they seemed to be in that zone ...

They were told that the tabs contained DOC but didn't know anything about the chemical so I was able to tell them about it.

also post #15 on this thread on page one 

*I suggest   good amount of caution for people with heart problems if sampling Dalai lama blotters. It's tabs of amazing potency and cleanest ever headspace BUT (and this is a big one)  it gives me the worst vasoconstriction had in my life, not even meph was this bad! At beginning thought it was psychosomatic and a solo case but playing more with this ones (even lower doses - half blotter) suggests totally opposite. If you are wondering about the headspace when this happens its totally normal,  not from any negative thoughts but it really messes my trip having this bodyload, even if was with  positive  ideas..
  In my theory I think there's a b-product of ergoloid (like how LSA gives  vasoconstriction) as a impurity nailed on this blotters that strongly reacts to my body, so the chances it will happen some other people. 

It's really that  bad. Be safe kids!*[/QUOTE]... vasoconstriction is a known side effect of DOC in some people.


----------



## Tranced

Mailmonkey said:


> Wow...DOC preserves LSD? Is it true


 
No, I doubt that the person who came up with the chemical preservative story (and that's all it ever was), has even heard of DO*. I was implying that it was just some bullshit story in general, so that they could shift their dodgy batch of DO* passed off as LSD.

I'll try and find out what the blotters are though.


----------



## Mailmonkey

sorry misunderstood you, when you said "so quite obviously DO* or similar.", i thought you were implying it must be DOC cos of the preservative qualities....

dealer bullshit is fucking great.


----------



## illuz1oN

Tranced said:


> There is stuff going round Newcastle that lasts a good 20+ hours - caught quite a few people out at Glasto. People are saying it's due to the inclusion of a chemical added to preserve the life of the LSD and stop it from degrading - so quite obviously DO* or similar.
> 
> Edit: Just to Clarify, DO* is not a chemical preservative added to LSD. I was implying that the whole idea of a chemical preservative was dealer bullshit and simply a cover story so that they could continue shifting a drug even after people questioned the long duration of effects; which are more typical of DO*, Bromo-Dragonfly, 5-meo-amt etc, than actual LSD itself.


 
Newcastle is full of blotter that just isn't LSD. Dealer bullshit like, "Yeah man this is super acid, it lasts like 24 hours dude!" - fuck off. I never tried acid til I could source it elsewhere if you get me.


----------



## SpecialK_

connexion23 said:


> Was talking to some people last friday night in dublin who had some dali lama tabs. Said they took 2+ hours to feel the full effects and were still experiencing visuals arround 18 to 20 hours later.  They have preivous experience of LSD and this was different.
> 
> Had DOET myself back in 1992 and would be aware of the DOxx chemicals and they seemed to be in that zone ...
> 
> They were told that the tabs contained DOC but didn't know anything about the chemical so I was able to tell them about it.



DOC! That's a joke, this is clearly someone looking for the best European blotters about, buying the art and laying them with cheap DOC they recently bought. I hope this isn't the case, probably the first time in two-three years I've heard of stuff like this.


----------



## Acid4Blood

moody said:


> these are my supposed hoffmans, they did have a print on the flip of a girl getting wasted (lol)
> 
> not been able to id them yet, were picked up in holland just last week and reports are they are nice, haven't tried yet myself altho I might another day.



Ok, seems to be some confusion here. Maybe you picked up some Hoffman family produced LSD, not Hoffman blotter.
I don't know what that blotter art is. (Anyone any ideas?!) 
Any chance of a pic of the reverse side (with the girl getting wasted). It may be a better indication of the source. If you were told they were from Hoffman lab then it may be swiss crystal.

Out of curiosity, what blotter art is being used for the 25C-NBOMe & 25D-NBOMe ?


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

There was/is a batch of Getafix blotters that are bromo-dragonfly about in the NE


----------



## Mailmonkey

shit Getafix's were great blotters in the early 90's, evryone just copying renowned old blotters these days...

If a blotter is one that was around in the 80's-90's these days, chances are it's a shit one.


----------



## moody

well, I tried my space raiders and was ok.

not too visual but prehaps thats just me but did feel it pretty much after ten minutes with a strong come up and found everything unbelievably funny for 6 hours straight, even laughed my way through two b2b episodes of Downton Abby and was still sniggering as I tried to sleep.

Dunno, what is the least people expect out of a trip? I've only ever proper tripped out with full visuals twice in my life, once when I first took acid, a penguin (early 90s) and the second when I first tried a hoffmann (early 2000s) the rest of the time its just been the old tesilating, fractualated paterens swirling and sometimes if I'm really fucked they even change colour too.

but isn't having a right old laugh just as important as seeing stuff, I guess if I really wanted to trip out I could always smoke some dmt.


----------



## Mailmonkey

moody said:


> I guess if I really wanted to trip out I could always smoke some dmt.



Yeah, is more reliable.

Acid tabs these days don't really seem to contain enough for a full on trip, specially if you used to dmt, any acid is gonna seem disappointing.

10 mins seems very fast comeup!


----------



## SpecialK_

I think setting plays a big part with your visuals. Being outside makes me visuals much less prominent, with acid you really have to sit and 'watch' to get things to really happen. Music is a big influence also, I wouldn't say acid visuals are really distinct until you start dosing a few trips. But even at that, I've had great visuals off one specific blotter, dosed the same blotter a few weeks after and noticed substantial difference, just depends on the mindset at times I guess. Same way sometimes you spend an acid trip laughing for 8 hours straight or sometimes you barely hit the giggles.

Fastest ever comeup I had on cid I'm sure was about 15 minutes. I dosed about 4-5 blotter for the first time (dose for the first time, I was eating that blotter lots beforehand though), I think because each blotter had an individual dose it hit me faster as opposed to taking one large dose in one drop. It was really odd, never had it happen again like that, I was sick about 5 minutes after coming up though it was fairly intense. Reminded me of 2c-e's comeup.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

I don't think those space raiders are that strong, roughly around 80 ug


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Crack, empty your pm box and check your emails please, cheers


----------



## breakcorefiend

Mailmonkey said:


> Yeah, is more reliable.
> 
> Acid tabs these days don't really seem to contain enough for a full on trip, specially if you used to dmt, any acid is gonna seem disappointing.
> 
> 10 mins seems very fast comeup!


 
Yeah tend to agree, acid is getting a tad boring, need to add ket and dmt to make it more interesting, although its not very social! im liking 2cb more these days after saturday, that yellow butterfly was banging! also smoked alot of changa that day too lol


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

I'm off DMT at the moment, over did it a bit, 200mg was way too much8(


----------



## moody

Crack4Lyfe said:


> I don't think those space raiders are that strong, roughly around 80 ug



did you find the hit quite "dirty"?


----------



## moody

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> I'm off DMT at the moment, over did it a bit, 200mg was way too much8(



ouch!


----------



## moody

would love some of those hoffmann originals again, best tabs I've done for ages, nice n clear and nice visuals but not too overwhelming.


----------



## moody

well, my space raiders according to erowid were around in 91......

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/show_image.php?image=lsd/lsd_blotter_space_adventure_cobra1.jpg


----------



## Mailmonkey

wow, I never saw them before....., unsurprising another old blotter with a low dose on.


----------



## moody

mine were quite fresh tasting, so prob more will of those will surface soon.

I suggested earlier on in this thread or the last that there must be only one or two places in the eu or elsewhere chucking this stuff out as everyone seems to have the same prints roughly at the same time but this example just goes tho show that I might be wrong.


----------



## trippin_titties

probs been answered already.. but since i'm lazy, anyone here compare pharaohs and krishnas?


----------



## deano88

trippin_titties said:


> probs been answered already.. but since i'm lazy, anyone here compare pharaohs and krishnas?



been asking that for ages about the pharaohs but nobody on here seems to have tried them


----------



## SATripper

fat freddy's 
ganesh (alex grey print)
Avatar
hofmann 2010
dalai lama
st albert (alex grey print)
dancing bears (greatful dead)

those are what I have come across recently.
Havent tried the fat freddy because lots of people have been giving conflicting reports of strength. 
The hofmann's are not strong, about 100mics
the ganesh ones were very nice, great visuals, a decent trip, felt like what I would guess to be 120mics , but am told they are weaker from a good source.
Avatars are supposed to be strong, I havent tried them myself, my mate reckons they are very visual and very strong...but another friend says they are average.
dalai lamas are beautiful, they take about 40mins to kick in, last about 6 hours, very visual, definitely some of the best I have had, highly recommended! Dealer says they supposed to be 240ish mics. I had about 2 weeks back with a friend and he thinks that they are the same as 3 fat freddy's.
Not tried the st Albert, its supposed to be 150mics, but time will tell....gonna try them soon.
Dancing bears are weak, had one the other day, nothing wonderful.

This is all for Cape Town by the way


----------



## moody

^^^

that girl lucy, she gets around don'tcha know.....


----------



## SpecialK_

Ganeshas are quite weak but they are still lovely tabs. Those Avatars are your best bet for a medium dose, but if you have access to Dali Lamas just snap them up instead they are pretty much the best things going at the moment. They've been circulating on and off for about a year and a half now.


----------



## Acid4Blood

SATripper said:


> The hofmann's are not strong, about 100mics
> the ganesh ones were very nice, great visuals, a decent trip, felt like what I would guess to be 120mics , but am told they are weaker from a good source.



Hoffman 2010 : ~50mics
Ganesha : ~80mics


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i really want to find some of those dali lamas!heard lots of people saying they are basically the best around
hoping some WoW shows up too soon :D


----------



## benson7

Has anyone came across lotus flower prints?


----------



## moody

pharaohs?

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/show_image.php?image=lsd/lsd_blotter_pyramid2.jpg


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ nah they are different from them mate, more lik Tutankhamen's gold face, with every 4 making up a small pharaoh, very small tabs too imo, not seen them that small before


----------



## deano88

matt<3ketamine said:


> ^ nah they are different from them mate, more lik Tutankhamen's gold face, with every 4 making up a small pharaoh, very small tabs too imo, not seen them that small before



are they good tho?


----------



## barera

moody said:


> these are my supposed hoffmans, they did have a print on the flip of a girl getting wasted (lol)
> 
> not been able to id them yet, were picked up in holland just last week and reports are they are nice, haven't tried yet myself altho I might another day.


 
These are space adventurer cowboys, around same strength as ganeshes


----------



## trippin_titties

deano88 said:


> are they good tho?



They are on par with ganeshas imo.. Both somewhere about 80-90 µg.  I really liked the pharaohs though, I had a smoother come up on them than everytime i've tried the ganesha print.


----------



## bleq

benson7 said:


> Has anyone came across lotus flower prints?



yip, purported to be 200ug.. felt like really clean acid, although weak..
reminded me of a 1996 purple ohm. regret having 1.5mg zanex in the 24hrs before ingesting


----------



## Greenstar420

Damn I'm loving the look of those silver surfer prints!  Nice!


----------



## brimz

> reminded me of a 1996 purple ohm



haha yeah they were legendary did you try the green ones about at the same time  ?
Their wre many good uns 92/96  Strawberries , Sunrises & Black Moons being the most notable ime.

Oh yeah and Micro dots and also Silver Moons.

Then came the Marios which were horrible and dirty i haven't tripped on acid since  , Mushrooms plenty mind.


----------



## deano88

trippin_titties said:


> They are on par with ganeshas imo.. Both somewhere about 80-90 µg.  I really liked the pharaohs though, I had a smoother come up on them than everytime i've tried the ganesha print.



i might have about 3 in one go then as i had about 2 and a half in one go of the avatars and i found that just right


----------



## benson7

bleq said:


> yip, purported to be 200ug.. felt like really clean acid, although weak..
> reminded me of a 1996 purple ohm. regret having 1.5mg zanex in the 24hrs before ingesting



Yeah the clean ones are often weaker in my experience, for example the WOWs often are. I'd be interested in further reports.


----------



## SpecialK_

WoWs tend to come from America and from looking at the availability threads it's clear that Europe labs goes for potency and the American ones seem to opt for purity/cleaner experiences but at lower doses. I can't confirm this though, as it's all speculation and personally I've never tried any blotter that I've known to come from America.


----------



## trippin_titties

deano88 said:


> i might have about 3 in one go then as i had about 2 and a half in one go of the avatars and i found that just right



In that case deffo go for 3, I found they had a real slow come up though i litterally had given up hope at the 2hour mark and looked up and the room was dancing away!


----------



## huolesoh

i saw a girl with a red microdot fairly recently in south England; hadn't ever seen one of those before


----------



## moody

barera said:


> These are space adventurer cowboys, around same strength as ganeshes



space raiders sounds much better plus that don't look much like a cow_boy_......


----------



## deano88

moody said:


> space raiders sounds much better plus that don't look much like a cow_boy_......



super space lazor  adventure cowboys is the real name


----------



## SpecialK_

Fat Freddys Cat blotter are about again in full swing, no idea if it's a new batch and if inconsistent doses have been fixed, but might very well find out.


----------



## SATripper

SATripper said:


> fat freddy's
> ganesh (alex grey print)
> Avatar
> hofmann 2010
> dalai lama
> st albert (alex grey print)
> dancing bears (greatful dead)
> 
> those are what I have come across recently.
> Havent tried the fat freddy because lots of people have been giving conflicting reports of strength.
> The hofmann's are not strong, about 100mics
> the ganesh ones were very nice, great visuals, a decent trip, felt like what I would guess to be 120mics , but am told they are weaker from a good source.
> Avatars are supposed to be strong, I havent tried them myself, my mate reckons they are very visual and very strong...but another friend says they are average.
> dalai lamas are beautiful, they take about 40mins to kick in, last about 6 hours, very visual, definitely some of the best I have had, highly recommended! Dealer says they supposed to be 240ish mics. I had about 2 weeks back with a friend and he thinks that they are the same as 3 fat freddy's.
> Not tried the st Albert, its supposed to be 150mics, but time will tell....gonna try them soon.
> Dancing bears are weak, had one the other day, nothing wonderful.
> 
> This is all for Cape Town by the way


Tried the St Albert this weekend past, very nice, not very visual, but a solid trip, stronger than the ganesh, though the ganesh is much more visual. At times it was very intense when I went from outdoors inside the house...had to go back outside to normalize lol
A friend who was trying the st albert too, thinks its quite a bit stronger than the fat freddy's, which he has tried a few times.
I also forgot to list liquid on the list of whats going around....there always seem to be drops available the last few times I have been seeking.


----------



## trammies

SpecialK_ said:


> Fat Freddys Cat blotter are about again in full swing, no idea if it's a new batch and if inconsistent doses have been fixed, but might very well find out.


If it's the stuff my mate was offered, it's supposed to be strong, so perhaps these are consistently laid, but to be fair, everyone said the last batch was strong until they were found to be dodgy.


----------



## SpecialK_

They were still great tabs! It was just there was the odd one or two here and there that just weren't up to scratch for the price tag some people are doing them at. But they were real nice cid and a good dose, proper headfuck in a tab they were when I took them! Was candyflipping and time slowed down entirely so it felt like I was doing the motions of smacking out really slowly over like twenty seconds but I wasn't. Probably going to get more as they are accessible and it's been a while since I had cid now.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

SpecialK_ said:


> They were still great tabs! It was just there was the odd one or two here and there that just weren't up to scratch for the price tag some people are doing them at. But they were real nice cid and a good dose, proper headfuck in a tab they were when I took them! Was candyflipping and time slowed down entirely so it felt like I was doing the motions of smacking out really slowly over like twenty seconds but I wasn't. Probably going to get more as they are accessible and it's been a while since I had cid now.



what kind of price range are they going for?


----------



## SpecialK_

For singles, it ranges from £5-10 from what I've seen. Bulk gets cheaper, although I've never enquired about more than like 10 of these due to the inconsistency so don't want to risk large amounts.


----------



## Snakes

tried some st. alberts the other day and thought they were great, really smooth and no unusual side effects like I had with those ganesha tabs which just made me feel grim at points. still wish i could see a microdot again


----------



## matt<3ketamine

will be trying the krishnas soon, will report back once good and starry eyed :D


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ well, they are good alright! 1 1/2 has had me a giggly mess for the past while now, lovely clean blotter and no taste from the paper, im thinking these may be from the same origins as the avatars as the back of the krishna's is the same as the avatars, same quality lucy too


----------



## deano88

Heard fron some people that the pharoahs are shite some even saying there inactive hope this is not true as i got a couple of these myself but wont be trying for a good while. Can anyone give me a honest opinion on them?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i had one pharaoh and i wasnt getting very good visuals, just the headspace and the body load, for me they are not the best trips going around, tbh i would rank them lower than ganesha


----------



## deano88

Did you ever try the dancing bears going back around december/jan time they were quite weak trips as well would you say they stronger than those? I might end up necking 4 if these if they as weak as people say


----------



## Mylo

If only lsd was more freely availbile for the masses, all these various tabs are getting me rather envious!

Still making my way through a stash of blue buddhas. Some people slated them but i've had nothing but pleasent, clean experiences. 2 tabs is a nice solid +3 trip, more is even better


----------



## benson7

Mylo said:


> If only lsd was more freely availbile for the masses, all these various tabs are getting me rather envious!
> 
> Still making my way through a stash of blue buddhas. Some people slated them but i've had nothing but pleasent, clean experiences. 2 tabs is a nice solid +3 trip, more is even better



I had three Buddhas over the weekend and it was enough to put me off any more euro blotters. I had a headache which got worse as the trip hit went on and I got this horrible taste left in my mouth. I've tolerated these blotters up until now as I had known nothing else, yet since I've sampled needlepoint I'm not putting up with this stuff any more.


----------



## Mylo

lsd is lsd whether its called needlepoint or whatever. surely the potency of the tabs, set and setting are the only variables effecting the trip.

Ive never had the same trip off any batch of lsd i've brought, its such a transparent psychedelic that any subtle difference in your mindset or body is going to make such a huge impact.

commence raping from people who think otherwise.....


----------



## benson7

Mylo said:


> lsd is lsd whether its called needlepoint or whatever. surely the potency of the tabs, set and setting are the only variables effecting the trip.
> 
> Ive never had the same trip off any batch of lsd i've brought, its such a transparent psychedelic that any subtle difference in your mindset or body is going to make such a huge impact.
> 
> commence raping from people who think otherwise.....


 
Needlepoint, commonly sold as WOW, is much cleaner, purer and smoother than any of the common euro blotters. If you get the chance to sample it you know exactly what I mean when the trip is underway. I can't rate it highly enough.


----------



## aftershocknrock

any idea on the strengh of the kirishnas matt  compared to say the avitars or ganeshas might be getting a few later


----------



## Acid4Blood

benson7 said:


> Needlepoint, commonly sold as WOW,



WoW = White Fluff
Needlepoint is not White Fluff although they are both the same purity ( 95% ).

Only difference is;
Needlepoint = white powerdery crystal
White Fluff = white light flakes of crystal

In europe, Swiss Bliss crystal would be the equivelant of Needlepoint & White Fluff.


----------



## benson7

Acid4Blood said:


> WoW = White Fluff
> Needlepoint is not White Fluff although they are both the same purity ( 95% ).
> 
> Only difference is;
> Needlepoint = white powerdery crystal
> White Fluff = white light flakes of crystal
> 
> In europe, Swiss Bliss crystal would be the equivelant of Needlepoint & White Fluff.



Fair enough buddy, have you tried either of those types before? I think the WOW blows the Avators, Hoffmans etc out of the water. Not in terms in strength but definitely in terms of purity of the high and the absence of any tension from the neck upwards.


----------



## SpecialK_

Keep in mind also that the purity also affects the actual dosage. Say you have acid that is 100% pure (not likely to happen, just for an example) and it's 100ug that's 100ug of acid. But if it is 70% pure that's only 70ug of acid from the 100ug drop. For tabs that are laid to be 200ug of acid they could end up being 140ug really. As far as I'm aware anyway! Could be completely wrong.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

the neck pain, arghhhhhhh


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Crack4Lyfe said:


> the neck pain, arghhhhhhh



Me too especially at the back of the neck, it used to be cheek pain from grinning so much


----------



## SpecialK_

I've never experienced this, might be an odd thing but check your posture. Also, if you expect to have a neck pain when tripping it's likely you will - same with many similar things. I recommend walking about a bit on the comeup too, some people don't but I find it really takes your mind off any body load, etc, just distract yourself for that first hour or two and afterwards it's all smooth sailing. If I notice something during the comeup it can be quite hard to shake off during the peak.


----------



## Acid4Blood

benson7 said:


> have you tried either of those types before?



Never tried needlepoint or white fluff AFAIK but I've tried swiss bliss a handful of times & it was exactly how you describe in terms of cleanliness/clarity. Visually I would desribe swiss bliss as a digital HD plasma TV compared to a shitty old fuzzy analogue TV (low purity). If ye get me! 

I've seen swiss bliss as blotter (Alex Grey Anniverasry Hoffmans '07 - 175mics/hit), microdots (red stars '09 - 100mics/hit) & liquid (amber bottle '05 - 125mics/hit).
The characteristics of a trip at this level of purity ( ~95% ) almost makes the LSD feel like a different drug!


----------



## SpecialK_

That liquid sounds great, that's exactly what UK needs right now a big waterfall of acid. Aint seen any in a while that's originated from Europe.


----------



## SpecialK_

Krishnas/Red Shivas and Fat Freddys are what's in full swing at the moment here. Fat Freddys are cheaper at the moment though so I'll be opting for them I think. Pretty quiet otherwise for once unless you want to travel/go extra lengths!


----------



## headfuck123

i think ill have a go at the krishnas this weekend. do you know if they are the same as the other krishnas that are about this neck of the woods?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i would say so mate!


----------



## afctu

Haven't seen any for over a year, atlhough i haven't looked for it either. Doubt much of it makes it way over to Shropshire these days


----------



## third eye squeegee

SpecialK_ said:


> That liquid sounds great, that's exactly what UK needs right now a big waterfall of acid. Aint seen any in a while that's originated from Europe.



You're right Special K - I'll never forget the nights when it seemed like the whole of our small town was nuts on acid -  Strawberries, Dancing Test Tubes, Microdots flooding the town - them were the days - can't even find a sniff of a blotter these days..


----------



## smrhh

The dalai lamas are incredible.  
Took one and was totally blown away. Complete ego loss, total chaos, the works ! 
These are probably the strongest blotters I have come across in the last 15 years or so. 
First saw them around six months ago. They disappeared and seem to have resurfaced again. 
Has anyone tried the old and new batch ... is there any difference in strength / quality?


----------



## Shpongledd

smrhh said:


> The dalai lamas are incredible.
> Took one and was totally blown away. Complete ego loss, total chaos, the works !
> These are probably the strongest blotters I have come across in the last 15 years or so.
> First saw them around six months ago. They disappeared and seem to have resurfaced again.
> Has anyone tried the old and new batch ... is there any difference in strength / quality?


 
I tried the old batch and couldn't agree more  still holding onto a couple strips. I should have the new batch in a couple weeks do I can update


----------



## Space invader

Highly recommend the krishnas. Good solid trip. Nice blotter. Grab them while you can!


----------



## gdf

found a yellow bordered avatar stashed away i'd forgotten about, (must be at least 3 months old, been in a cool dark place) whats the likelihood it will still give me a trip? Tried the uv light test, and obviously the underside of the tab glows (as its white) but no glowing on the image side.....?


----------



## the bold one

gdf said:


> found a yellow bordered avatar stashed away i'd forgotten about, (must be at least 3 months old, been in a cool dark place) whats the likelihood it will still give me a trip? Tried the uv light test, and obviously the underside of the tab glows (as its white) but no glowing on the image side.....?



6 months ago during house renovations i found 6 blotters i lost about 17 years ago.while age has weakened they were ok so you should be too !


----------



## benson7

gdf said:


> found a yellow bordered avatar stashed away i'd forgotten about, (must be at least 3 months old, been in a cool dark place) whats the likelihood it will still give me a trip? Tried the uv light test, and obviously the underside of the tab glows (as its white) but no glowing on the image side.....?



They'll be absolutely fine.


----------



## Ismene

benson7 said:


> Needlepoint, commonly sold as WOW, is much cleaner, purer and smoother than any of the common euro blotters. If you get the chance to sample it you know exactly what I mean when the trip is underway. I can't rate it highly enough.


 
I dunno Benson. Obviously when you know it's WOW, you go into it with the placebo that "This is going to be clean". That influences the trip. 

If I gave you euro blotter beside a waterfall on a sunny day I think you'd have a clean trip. 

If I gave you WOW in a fucking hovel surrounded by shitten underpants and sat beside a guy who hasn't washed his feet in 3 months I think you'd have a dirty trip. 

Even the purest LSD ever made can give you the worst, shittiest trip you've ever had.


----------



## SpecialK_

gdf said:


> found a yellow bordered avatar stashed away i'd forgotten about, (must be at least 3 months old, been in a cool dark place) whats the likelihood it will still give me a trip? Tried the uv light test, and obviously the underside of the tab glows (as its white) but no glowing on the image side.....?


 
Eat it and find out. 

It'll be fine, if there is any potency loss it'll be probably so minor you wont even notice it.


----------



## dan88

Hi,

I'm going to be buying some blotter within the next week from a reliable source (bought plenty of other drugs from this guy and they've all been good). I'm not sure what tabs they are, but he said they were 150ug.

Anyway, I'll come back here when I know what blotters they are, but assuming they are 150ug, what would you recommend as a first dose? I've taken mushies 6 times, and tried san pedro once. There's three of us taking them, was thinking one and a half each? I want a good trip.

Also, we won't be taking them for a couple of weeks, the guy I'm getting them off said to stick them straight in the freezer once I get them otherwise they'll degrade a bit. Is this really gonna happen within two weeks?


----------



## headfuck123

reguarding the fat freddies that are about, does anyone know how "unevenly laid" they are? i had some a couple months ago and all my firends including me were happy with them but i just dont fancy paying a certain amount to find out i have weak ones.


----------



## breakcorefiend

Ismene said:


> Nah, but it could be a good cover for sending you shit.


 
True, although light, body heat and any element can degrade blotters quite quickly, i ALWAYS keep em in the freezer wrapped in foil in a baggy taped up so no moisture or owt can get in, and tbh i've stored em in a cool dark place before and did notice a loss in potency, that was the king Tutankhamen's (Golden Pharaohs)


----------



## breakcorefiend

apparently im gunna have some family shiva's (the red ones) and some dalai lamas coming to me soon :D:D:D hopefully in time for mein geburtstag


----------



## Ismene

I dunno, I've kept them in a glass jar in a cool, dark place for 2 years and noticed no loss of potency at all. So I'd say they were good for at least 5 years...and I'd be pretty happy they'd last 15 or 20 without any noticeable loss of potency.


----------



## Myshkin

Obviously storing them in the freezer is 'best practice' but I've kept a stash for nigh-on eighteen months in a not-especially-cold fridge and to claim I felt a significant loss in potency would be more or less impossible due to the time elapsed between taking the first and last tabs of that batch, not to mention highly subjective. 

I've taken tabs which have been stored in conditions far worse than that (pockets, wallets, bedside drawers) for weeks or months at a time. They still did the trick. As long as you're not leaving them out on the windowsill in July I don't think you'll experience massive problems.


----------



## Ismene

I've had dried mushrooms in a glass jar for 5 years plus - absolutely no loss of potency whatsoever even tho I'm assured they lose "25% potency every 6 months". My hunch is that LSD is the same and all the "loss of potency" talk is a load of old pony.


----------



## jancrow

A microdot bought at a rave and stored for hours in a twist of paper in a very sweaty trouser pocket made a wonderful chromatography print on the paper but was still viable weeks later (paper was consumed as well to be on the safe side). Impossible to tell if it had lost anything but this hints that LSD is a bit more robust than is generally believed.


----------



## Super Ted

Ive just bought a sugar cube that I have told that contains 3 drops of acid (The guy had a bottle but no idea how to put onto paper)

Being as this is my first time (and assuming that the guy is telling the truth) how much acid is in there and how would I go about splitting up the cube into equal portions if I need to?

Im looking forward to this but nervous in equal measures.


----------



## Ismene

Super Ted said:


> Being as this is my first time (and assuming that the guy is telling the truth) how much acid is in there and how would I go about splitting up the cube into equal portions if I need to?



No-one can possibly know Ted, but if it's your first time I'd take a smaller dose rather than a bigger one.

Split the sugar cube into three equal lumps of sugar?


----------



## Super Ted

I guess thats the only way ... Is there an average ug content for a single drop?


----------



## Ismene

I think you need the concentration of the bottle to work out the dose. Did they guy say one drop was a hit?


----------



## headfuck123

maybe crush the cube, mix it about a bit and put it into 3 seperate piles? this way you can take one "drop" at a time and gradually increase your dose if need be.


----------



## SpecialK_

dan88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to be buying some blotter within the next week from a reliable source (bought plenty of other drugs from this guy and they've all been good). I'm not sure what tabs they are, but he said they were 150ug.
> 
> Anyway, I'll come back here when I know what blotters they are, but assuming they are 150ug, what would you recommend as a first dose? I've taken mushies 6 times, and tried san pedro once. There's three of us taking them, was thinking one and a half each? I want a good trip.
> 
> Also, we won't be taking them for a couple of weeks, the guy I'm getting them off said to stick them straight in the freezer once I get them otherwise they'll degrade a bit. Is this really gonna happen within two weeks?



I recommend a full blotter just for your first time. 150ug sounds about right for a first time trip, I only took about 80ug but was a little underwhelmed, when I got to doses around that level I really enjoyed it. You already have experience with psychedelics so go for it, you can take that extra half about 2 hours after and still bring things up abit. 



breakcorefiend said:


> apparently im gunna have some family shiva's (the red ones) and some dalai lamas coming to me soon :D:D:D hopefully in time for mein geburtstag



Dali Lamas, you lucky lucky person! Post up how they are, been trying to find some of those things for ages.


----------



## superted66ireland6

i see somebody stole my namesake...... :D


----------



## muzzard

how strong are the tutankhamuns?

http://oi43.tinypic.com/10yj2ao.jpg


----------



## headfuck123

i found them quite nice. iv no idea how many ug like. id say they are around the same if not, slightly more visual than the krishnas.
i seen this in town and i was completly baffled as to what the council are trying to say! lol


----------



## Myshkin

Brilliant!  

It seems like the person who designed the poster had possibly partaken themselves...

I edited your post and put image tags on it because that picture needs to be seen by everybody. Thanks for that.


----------



## Acid4Blood

headfuck123 said:


>



£50 fine for throwing poo whilst on acid!!! 
Northern Ireland is STEEP! Its only a €20 fine for throwing poo on acid here in the South. %)


----------



## muzzard

Acid4Blood said:


> £50 fine for throwing poo whilst on acid!!!
> Northern Ireland is STEEP! Its only a €20 fine for throwing poo on acid here in the South. %)


 
lol wtf, throwing poo while on acid? nice poster guys.


----------



## headfuck123

yeah that is steep! thats my plans for this weekend out the window


----------



## Space invader

Silly Belfast council fuckwits. They have no idea.


----------



## Acid4Blood

headfuck123 said:


> yeah that is steep! thats my plans for this weekend out the window



We can still take acid & throw poo at eachother. We only have to pay the fine if we get caught!


----------



## third eye squeegee

Holy shit (pardon the pun)  - that must be Photoshopped - if it isn't, someone is on drugs in Belfast City Council - phantom poo-throwers - that's some crazy shit.
By the way, this only came to light after the no2 thread on here - maybe someone's watching


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

*Headfuck123* - that is fucking hilarious!! :D



SamhainGrim said:


> Obviously storing them in the freezer is 'best practice' but I've kept a stash for nigh-on eighteen months in a not-especially-cold fridge and to claim I felt a significant loss in potency would be more or less impossible due to the time elapsed between taking the first and last tabs of that batch, not to mention highly subjective.
> 
> I've taken tabs which have been stored in conditions far worse than that (pockets, wallets, bedside drawers) for weeks or months at a time. They still did the trick. As long as you're not leaving them out on the windowsill in July I don't think you'll experience massive problems.



A few old hippie heads told me that storing tabs in between the pages of a book, in a chest under teh bed/on the floor worked for them realyl well - they kept some tabs for about 15 years, and said they were still banging.


----------



## deano88

I find storing them in a old marmite jar with some pube clippings and a pickled onion works great! My friend whos a old hippie had some acid from the 70's stored like this and said its still as strong as it was then!!


----------



## Super Ted

Yeah, one drop one hit but too be honest he doesnt look your usual 'expert'

Thanks for the advise guys, it looks like crushed up, mixed and then seperated in piles is the way to go...


----------



## Super Ted

superted66ireland6 said:


> i see somebody stole my namesake...... :D




Heh, yeah ... But don't tell the others about the 'serect magic word'


----------



## third eye squeegee

Super Ted said:


> Heh, yeah ... But don't tell the others about the 'serect magic word'



I always wondered about you and Spotty - was there anything going on there?


----------



## Super Ted

third eye squeegee said:


> I always wondered about you and Spotty - was there anything going on there?




With spotty, no ... No, Spotty liked little boys


----------



## third eye squeegee

Should have guessed, with that voice...


----------



## triphead34

just took 1 krishna whilst on a bit of mxe, gunna mix them together and see what sort of effects they have


----------



## benson7

triphead34 said:


> just took 1 krishna whilst on a bit of mxe, gunna mix them together and see what sort of effects they have



I mixed MXE with AMT and didn't enjoy it. The MXE brings a large element of confusion into the mix which produced a muddled trip.


----------



## Ismene

I beleive mixing AMT with LSD and MXE results in you sneezing and breaking wind at the same time - resulting in you performing a somersault.


----------



## deano88

Amt + lsd is a combo i always wanted to try


----------



## matt<3ketamine

lsd and mxe is a great combo imo


----------



## trippin_titties

Lsd and ket  is pretty good + a few other things and I was talking to a pizza


----------



## matt<3ketamine

that was one passionate pizza sesh mate


----------



## deano88

matt<3ketamine said:


> lsd and mxe is a great combo imo



i hate mxe and ket tho just aint my thing.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

fair play, was just saying its great if you get the dosing right (and enjoy it in the first place)


----------



## deano88

Think its cuz i had a bad experience on mxe when i railed to much pissed up once i actually thought i died lol


----------



## matt<3ketamine

ive had that on mxe, definately a result of too much, i enjoy the head fry from it tho


----------



## SpecialK_

Ket and acid for me, I wouldn't enjoy MXE and acid I don't think it's a real weird drug. Can be quite varied in effects I find.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

deano88 said:


> I find storing them in a old marmite jar with some pube clippings and a pickled onion works great! My friend whos a old hippie had some acid from the 70's stored like this and said its still as strong as it was then!!



hhahahaha that's funny..but shut upp


----------



## Greenstar420

Anyone have a pic of the pharos that ive heard so much about?  Good doses?


----------



## trippin_titties

No pics, imo 70-90UG


----------



## trippin_titties

matt<3ketamine said:


> that was one passionate pizza sesh mate



The fact that I had no idea I was doing it then woke up in a state of confusion with my hands rubbing piizza in my face. you shouting at me telling me the pizza should not be on my face and me in a confused state picking cheese off my bake all ended up in a complete head pop where i now never have felt the same way about pizza again


----------



## megasyn

any info on 'fat freddies' hmm or krishna from holland 80mg


----------



## headfuck123

i enjoyd the krishnas more even tho the freddies were said to be better!  wasnt set or setting too cus i tried them both more than once.


----------



## breakcorefiend

kinda want some acid as its been a long time now..bout 2/3 weeks i reckon lol, could get some from a mate but at 15 for 2 shivas i might not, and he also keeps them in a baggy along with all his other things so no doubt they will reek of meph!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

I want the avatars back


----------



## breakcorefiend

same! although i dont think ill ever reach the level of fuckedness i got to after eating 5 of them


----------



## matt<3ketamine

aye ya could! eat 6


----------



## Vader

A fortnight is not a long time to go without acid bcf, maybe take it easy for a bit?


----------



## breakcorefiend

hahaha if i found that quality of acid again yeah! but nothing is coming close, and tbh i cant even find it now!


----------



## breakcorefiend

Vader said:


> A fortnight is not a long time to go without acid bcf, maybe take it easy for a bit?



Never! i might have to as i cant seem to find any! but i dont want to go without ANYTHING this weekend..someone please just give me some drugs! :D


----------



## Acidtek

Like vader said A fortnight is not a long time mate, hope you get some rugz sorted for the weekend mate, try and take it easy though ey! Don want any accidents open that wound again!  last CID I had was a red microdot and it was lovely, bright colours lots of bending and morphing, but no real headfuck which for some reason I quite like, I think it's because that's what gives me the feeling of being reborn once I start to come down!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i enjoy a good acid headfuck too but not to the point were it starts to go downhill, just enough to make the head go 'wait....what?.....POP!' then the fits of giggles appear


----------



## Acidtek

I know what you mean mate,'sometimes it can go downhill quickly and that's not fun for anyone! It can complete ruin a trip if one of your mates is having a bad one!


----------



## Munroe

On the topic of bad trips, does anyone have any experience of using quetiapine to end a bad trip?
Never had a trip bad enough to warrant it but I'd imagine it'd be a nice safety net to ease the mind of any potentially anxious first time acid users.


----------



## Acidtek

Never heard of it mate, is it an antipsychotic? If so I image it might work well for anxiety in small doses, but I couldn't say for definate, I've had a few bad trips and I think you just have to ride these things out


----------



## aftershocknrock

anybody got any info on the kirishnas guestemation of stengh quality of cid any info would be much appreciated also on the subject of headfucks it can be pretty scay if one of your mates is havin a bad one the cid just blocks all thoughs exept shit what do we do now good wee change of scenery and tunes can work wonders tho


----------



## Vader

^I've not used it, but I've got a strip just in case there's a time I really take it too far.


> Never! i might have to as i cant seem to find any! but i dont want to go without ANYTHING this weekend..someone please just give me some drugs!


Mate, I don't want to sound like your mother, but your not the first person to think you could handle doing silly amounts of acid, I've got a mate in a psych ward for that very reason. Take care of yourself, a mind is a terrible thing to waste. Could you not just have a nice pint and a spliff this weekend?


----------



## breakcorefiend

Vader said:


> ^I've not used it, but I've got a strip just in case there's a time I really take it too far.
> 
> Mate, I don't want to sound like your mother, but your not the first person to think you could handle doing silly amounts of acid, I've got a mate in a psych ward for that very reason. Take care of yourself, a mind is a terrible thing to waste. Could you not just have a nice pint and a spliff this weekend?



I could indeed, i might end up doing just that..but i want to get wasted, although may hold off for a few weeks as its my birthday soon  mate's are already talking about planning it so fuck knows what im in for! should be good though, psyches were mentioned! :D

Now i feel like i shouldn't do anything lol, imagine that, bluelighters telling me i need to calm down! lol


----------



## Vader

Everything in moderation mate. We all like to trip, but if you're feeling like you can't live without drugs... well, there's a word for that. What you do with your body/mind is your choice, I'd just hate to see you come a cropper. Just be good to yourself, mmmkay?


----------



## Myshkin

It's your choice but it's silly to take the risk of going sideways for the sake of a good time when you can easily enjoy yourself without the acid. By all means enjoy it recreationally from time to time, but remember it's valued by therapists precisely because it's potentially such a powerful tool. All it would take is for something to go wrong when you're on a big dose and the fun could turn sour very quickly.


----------



## megasyn

Krishnas from Holland 
thought to be 80ug-100ug not 170ug


----------



## breakcorefiend

^ yeah i get what you both mean, and no i dont need them, i just want em lol, but yeah, i think ill save my sanity for another week or so 
the idea of some mdma is bounching around in my head but no vallies for comedowns etc are stopping me pursue some, there aint any phet or k about and i cant justify rinsing my wage on 'coke' lol, ahh what am i to do, i just want to snort some nice drugs lol, ok now i am sounding like an addict


----------



## headfuck123

just a quick question. sorry if i sound nieve or stupid but what exactly are the risks of taking too much acid?


----------



## Vader

Losing your mind?


----------



## Myshkin

Losing nearly three years of your life, not being able to distinguish between dreams and everyday life, leaving a trail of havoc in your wake and embarrassing yourself at every opportunity only to come out of the other side like _this_.


----------



## breakcorefiend

physically nothing but yeah losing who you are could happen, haven't pushed it that far! even sorta tried lol, well not really but did wonder how far i could push the limits of reality with alot of k acid and dmt


----------



## Shpongledd

I have taken large doses of acid (1000mic-2000mic of needlepoint), but no heroic doses (thumbprints, etc.) and have found that taking month+ breaks in between trips solves any issues I would have probably had if i consumed more often.  I have no noticeable negative effects physically or mentally (except slight HPPD for the next couple days on large doses). I am able to maintain a high GPA in a difficult major while working a part time job.

To get back to the topic, just got my hands on some yellow border avatars.  Word is they're 130-150mic, can someone confirm? Also, does anyone know the type of crystal on these? How does it compare to first batch Dali Lama's?


----------



## SpecialK_

While I didn't dose as high as you Shpongledd, I used acid for a period at a minimum of weekly basis and noticed severe tolerance issues or if not tolerance issues some sort of immunity to the trip. It felt far more recreational each time, much less visual and more like being stoned than anything, doubling my dose was required and it still didn't bring good effects. 
I took a two week break and found no change. I then took a good proper break of at least a month, took what I was taking before and was on my ass ended up taking it outside that day running about the place having no clue for a good 6 hours. So while it may not be tolerance, don't abuse acid, it might not abuse you but to be honest it'll just get boring, it did for me and luckily I noticed it when it was only beginning to happen and stopped it. Now acid fucks my head up everytime since I've realized there are other psychedelics out there that I enjoy using so it isn't the chemical I'm eating at least every weekend. (Post is for general topic of the thread not at you Shpongledd just thought your experience was similar). 

As for those yellow border avatars, they are the second batch and that sounds about right for dose. No idea on the crystal, if you're one of those people who really believes in purity being a big issue you'll be disappointed to here that you'll most likely find the Dali Lama's better. Still great tabs though, I preferred the first batch though as they were even stronger. I've had some real nice clean trips on them though.


----------



## Shpongledd

SpecialK_ said:


> As for those yellow border avatars, they are the second batch and that sounds about right for dose. No idea on the crystal, if you're one of those people who really believes in purity being a big issue you'll be disappointed to here that you'll most likely find the Dali Lama's better. Still great tabs though, I preferred the first batch though as they were even stronger. I've had some real nice clean trips on them though.


 
Thanks! I figured  those dali's are so fucking good... I'll try and get those again instead


----------



## SpecialK_

I recommend it, even though I've yet to try them. From what I gather these are the best tabs that have been in circulation for the past 2-3 years. They still seem to be as consistent as they were too. Some day, some day!


----------



## zimzimaa

Hey, anyone had the hoffman originals going about? Just got my hands on some, supposedly freshly laid at 250mic. . . .i very much dout this tho


----------



## SpecialK_

I've heard of two batches of Hofmanns going about at the moment, but haven't seen them personally so don't know what's at the bottom (e.g. originals/date) I was told the Hofmann Originals were a well laid 200ug. The others are only about 160-180ug.


----------



## barera

zimzimaa said:


> Hey, anyone had the hoffman originals going about? Just got my hands on some, supposedly freshly laid at 250mic. . . .i very much dout this tho


 
I've got some and i doubt there 250, more like 100 tbh. have some fresher ones but unless they decided to put twice the amount of lsd and still charge the same price. i highly doubt it. They are a good trip all the same, better than the ganeshes


----------



## zimzimaa

Cheers guys, didnt think they would be 250mic. Also anythink on red microdots?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

had a pharaoh last night and it was really amazing compared to the last time i had one, i was running around a rave watching the jungle of bodies move and twist to the beat, this time i could believe the 150ug rating but the last time i couldnt, unevenly laid maybe? set and setting? still, really loved it and if you get a good one, your in for a good clean floaty trip


----------



## zimzimaa

Thought id report back on the hoffman originals. Seemed like some very clean, nicely dosed tabs! Not the 250mic like i was told more like 150mic either way a very nice trip. Looking forward to trying the red dots next! If anyone has any info on them please share


----------



## smrhh

Shpongledd said:


> Thanks! I figured  those dali's are so fucking good... I'll try and get those again instead



I'll second that !
Does anyone know if there is a second batch of the dalai lamas?
I tried the ones around a few months back and totally lost it on just one ! Strongest tab I have ever taken. 
Haven't tried the new ones but people have said they are even stronger that the first !!
Would like to hear if anyone can verify this ...?


----------



## smrhh

Re the avatars.
The original batch did not appear to have a picture on the back. Or maybe they did but it wasn't on the part of the sheet I saw.
The batch around at the moment have some kind of blue line drawing on the back but I can't quite make out what it is. 
Does anyone know how the batches compare?


----------



## smrhh

zimzimaa said:


> Cheers guys, didnt think they would be 250mic. Also anythink on red microdots?



Orange/red dots...I thought they were ok. Prob need to take a couple. Not as good as the ones around 4-5 years ago.
I like dots though ...as they don't degrade as quickly as paper.


----------



## smrhh

zimzimaa said:


> Thought id report back on the hoffman originals. Seemed like some very clean, nicely dosed tabs! Not the 250mic like i was told more like 150mic either way a very nice trip. Looking forward to trying the red dots next! If anyone has any info on them please share



So many hoffman prints around. Best ones I had were the millennium edition 1999/2000 made in Germany I was told.
The 100 year anniversary ones were great as well. Nice thick blotters.


----------



## zimzimaa

Yeah guess you could say they are a orange/red colour. Thats a shame was looking forward to them, prob just stick to the hoffmans. Yeah there is alot of hoffman prints, best i had was 2008 along with some rolling stones lips.


----------



## Acidtek

I'll second the red dots are not that great but not terrible either, I only had one however but one or two more would have been good, it's a real clean trip not too taxing on the brain. I like a good head trip so perhaps that's why I wasn't overly impressed. Your mileage may vary though


----------



## SpecialK_

Was told there was brown microdots about be ended up being shown some Alex Grey / Ganesha blotter, wondering if these will be back again.


----------



## deano88

matt<3ketamine said:


> had a pharaoh last night and it was really amazing compared to the last time i had one, i was running around a rave watching the jungle of bodies move and twist to the beat, this time i could believe the 150ug rating but the last time i couldnt, unevenly laid maybe? set and setting? still, really loved it and if you get a good one, your in for a good clean floaty trip



I was thinking of necking 3 of these next week as i heard they were weak. I seem to have 2 different batches tho, some appear to be bright white on the back and some are like a grey dingey/off white colour.

Which ones did you have?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

im not sure, it was on my tongue before i examined it


----------



## gluebag

hello everyone
i seem to have aquired some dark brown/dark blue microdots, i believe these to have been sourced in NL.
just wondering if anyone has any info or experiance with these?
thanks


----------



## SpecialK_

Dark brown = 60ug - if it's the same batches going about.
Blue = 180-200ug - proper cracking dots.


----------



## Vader

> Blue = 180-200ug - proper cracking dots.


Yes please.


----------



## Acid4Blood

SpecialK_ said:


> Blue = 180-200ug - proper cracking dots.



Have they started circulating again?


----------



## muzzard

SpecialK_ said:


> Blue = 180-200ug - proper cracking dots.


 nice! would like to get my hands on these! can only get my hands on pharaohs at the mo and they seemed rather weak.


----------



## SpecialK_

Was just answering the above post, I've been going for blotter lately and haven't taken acid too much lately. Planning to start eating a few more now though, been told Hofmanns are to make their way up here too.


----------



## Shpongledd

smrhh said:


> I'll second that !
> Does anyone know if there is a second batch of the dalai lamas?
> I tried the ones around a few months back and totally lost it on just one ! Strongest tab I have ever taken.
> Haven't tried the new ones but people have said they are even stronger that the first !!
> Would like to hear if anyone can verify this ...?



I stocked up on the old batch and now I'm running low.  Most I ate was 3 at once and I have a pretty high perma tolerance and WOW!
I should have the new batch in eventually and I'll report back. I heard they were the same strength though...


----------



## muzzard

Anyone have any experience with:

Fat Freddies?
Purple Lotus?

Strong/Good quality?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

few mates were on purple lotus's the other night, said they were nice, guy double dropped and was just looking about the room in awe! he said it still had nothing on the dali lama's but meh, they are lik the holy grail of blotters to me :D should be trying the lotus' myself too soon, will report back

on the microdots, im told theres gonna be aload over here and also that they originated from NL, may try a few if they are the famous black/blue 200ug bad boys i heard about ages ago, app the black ones that are the same shape as the blue ones are of equal strengths, the brown ones are the weaker ones at 130ug (id say 50ug max tho no doubt)

theres a wave coming by the looks of it, we are starting to be flooded again


----------



## matt<3ketamine

gluebag said:


> hello everyone
> i seem to have aquired some dark brown/dark blue microdots, i believe these to have been sourced in NL.
> just wondering if anyone has any info or experiance with these?
> thanks


sorry to double post but were abouts are you situated mate?


----------



## mister

Acid4Blood said:


> Have they started circulating again?



you should really empty your message bank lol


----------



## Munroe

I'd love to get my hands on some of those microdots. Are they mainly NL based? Coming in small shipments?

Or where are the popping up?


----------



## Acidtek

Anyone tested sponge bobs yet?


----------



## SpecialK_

If these dots are being described as black/blue then I don't believe they are the same batch as I was discussing earlier in the thread (or archived ones) as they were just blue and not black in anyway. So hopefully someone can get a wee report up about them soon. I was told about microdots on Saturday there from a friend, was getting a free one and couldn't wait, but they ended up being the Alex Grey / Ganesha blotter, I'm gonah save it for a lovely nostalgic trip.  There was a fair few of them though so I suspect they will be going about the place to.

Was asking about for a few trips this weekend and have gotten pretty much the last Fat Freddys, so looks like they are at the end of their run over here. 

For all this stuff coming from NL, I guess it depends on people's connections. Here with acid it's all very wave'y and people tend to have to travel far to pickup a few 100 at a time. People who were previously investing a lot into cid locally have now given up the job, it's all entirely dependent on the supplier.

Thought I'd try and get a new list going since things are picking up, please add to it but only with blotter you have actually came into contact with (no rumours or what you have read here, don't add a dose of its a complete speculation).

Alex Gray / Ganesha - 80ug
Fat Freddys Cat - 200ug (But the odd tab in the sheet is low dosed due to bad laying)
WoW - ~110ug
Red/Brown Microdots - 60ug
Blue Microdots - 200ug
Vials of Liquid - 50ug/drop, no idea on quality
Red (3D?) Ganeshas - No idea on dose
Purple Ohms - VERY, VERY low, possibly bunk
Krishnas - Can't confirm dose, possibly same as Red 3D Ganeshas I've yet to see a full sheet
Hofmann 2010s - 60ug, old batch not to be confused with other Hofmann blotter.
*All doses shouldn't be taken as fact, more so indicators to compare with other blotter.

That's off the top of my head from the past month or so and from this thread there seems to be plenty more that haven't came my way. Great times!


----------



## Acid4Blood

mister said:


> you should really empty your message bank lol


 
Done!
Sorry about that. %)


----------



## matt<3ketamine

thought id add some ive came across

Alex Gray / Ganesha - 80ug
Fat Freddys Cat - 200ug (But the odd tab in the sheet is low dosed due to bad laying)
WoW - ~110ug
Red/Brown Microdots - 60ug
Blue Microdots - 200ug
Vials of Liquid - 50ug/drop, no idea on quality
Red (3D?) Ganeshas - No idea on dose
Purple Ohms - VERY, VERY low, possibly bunk
Krishnas - Can't confirm dose, not the same as red ganesha's
Hofmann 2010s - 60ug, old batch not to be confused with other Hofmann blotter.
black microdots - dose unknown so far, will find out soon
purple lotus - estimated 200ug but people said they were less strong than the dali lamas so id say <150ug
pharaohs - i think these may be slightly unevenly laid but i had an amazing trip on saturday from them, id say 80-140ug


----------



## SpecialK_

Those black microdots sound just as dirty as those black e's. I hope I'm surprised! What's the print on those Purple Lotus's?


----------



## Acidtek

Got a sponge bob under my tounge at the moment will report back later if possible!


----------



## SpecialK_

Alex Gray / Ganesha - 80ug
Fat Freddys Cat - 200ug (But the odd tab in the sheet is low dosed due to bad laying)
WoW - ~110ug
Red/Brown Microdots - 60ug
Blue Microdots - 200ug
Vials of Liquid - 50ug/drop, no idea on quality
Red (3D?) Ganeshas - No idea on dose
Purple Ohms - VERY, VERY low, possibly bunk
Krishnas - Can't confirm dose, not the same as red ganesha's
Hofmann 2010s - 60ug, old batch not to be confused with other Hofmann blotter.
Black Microdots - dose unknown so far, will find out soon
Purple Lotus - estimated 200ug but people said they were less strong than the dali lamas so id say <150ug
Pharaohs - i think these may be slightly unevenly laid but i had an amazing trip on saturday from them, id say 80-140ug
Spongebob - ???

I've added it to the list there, let us know how it goes. Have a good, colourful trip!


----------



## Acidtek

Spongebobs not too great


----------



## matt<3ketamine

grrrr why are people doing that with acid 

i sympathize acidtek, how disappointing


----------



## Acidtek

I want more!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

go for other blotter mate, better not feeding money to the people laying shite doses, lsd should never even be about the money but now to even get a decent trip your having to pay silly prices, ohh what happened


----------



## Acidtek

Spongebobs turned out to be not too bad, ended up eating two, really long come up! It's just not like it used to be five years ago! Although I was laughing so much, I was watching switched and there was a deaf laddy on there doing sign so there was a voice over and then there was a person in the corner signing the voice over, but the two people signing were signing completely different things, that tickled mr for some reason, roaring my box off at four in the morning!


----------



## deano88

Acidtek said:


> Spongebobs turned out to be not too bad, ended up eating two, really long come up! It's just not like it used to be five years ago! Although I was laughing so much, I was watching switched and there was a deaf laddy on there doing sign so there was a voice over and then there was a person in the corner signing the voice over, but the two people signing were signing completely different things, that tickled mr for some reason, roaring my box off at four in the morning!



gotta love acid


----------



## SpecialK_

Alex Gray / Ganesha - 80ug
Fat Freddys Cat - 200ug (But the odd tab in the sheet is low dosed due to bad laying)
WoW - ~110ug
Red/Brown Microdots - 60ug
Red Microdots - 150ug
Red Star Microdots - 160-170ug
Blue Microdots - 200ug
Vials of Liquid - 50ug/drop, no idea on quality
Red (3D?) Ganeshas - No idea on dose
Purple Ohms - VERY, VERY low, possibly bunk
Krishnas - Can't confirm dose, not the same as red ganesha's
Hofmann 2010s - 60ug, old batch not to be confused with other Hofmann blotter.
Hofmanns - 100ug no idea on year
Black Microdots - dose unknown so far, will find out soon, reported as dirty and weak
Purple Lotus - estimated 200ug but people said they were less strong than the dali lamas so id say <150ug, 2nd update: 100ug or so
Pharaohs - i think these may be slightly unevenly laid but i had an amazing trip on saturday from them, id say 80-140ug
Spongebob - ??? 'not great'

Updated with a few more.  Looking good!


----------



## breakcorefiend

looks like i may have tracked down some avatars :D:D:D


----------



## gluebag

yea im in ireland mate


----------



## breakcorefiend

been told my avatars are 150ug so that makes more sense, not sure if they are the first or second batch but when i get em i will update, i cant wait for the mindfuck that is dmt+lsd :D:D:D


----------



## SpecialK_

Not much of a post or use to you probably, but I haven't seen any first batch avatars in a long, long time. It's all been the second batch since. Nothing to complain about but please post up if it's any different, would be good to hear of them going about again. Probably my tab of choice for 2011 that or the Ganeshas due to the sheets eaten of those horrible tasting things.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

lotus's are nice, long come up but once they hit they hit well, 1 1/2 was good but not near my sweet spot, we need the avatars back, atleast those were evenly laid good strong doses of rainbow-y goodness


----------



## breakcorefiend

currently speaking to my source and have asked whether they are the 1st batch of the females only or the second with male and female plus yellow border, hoping they are just stashed away old batch, that will make me VERY happy!!


----------



## mrsusan

Would you say Pharaos are a good choice for a first time?


----------



## deano88

mrsusan said:


> Would you say Pharaos are a good choice for a first time?


 there not really strong tabs, if i were you i would have 2 at once. my first time on acid i was dissapointed cuz i felt too underwhelmed cuz the tabs i had were not too strong. you wanna make it a time to remember


----------



## trippin_titties

Eat two

Also.. are hoffman "originals" about atm?? Heard of these before, hope its them


----------



## Spiderman45

I got offered Hofmanns a week or so ago they were in London


----------



## yokeface

had 2 1/2 of the new batch of hoffs las week there lovely take a while to kick in.
they seem to have small prints of the bike on each tab


----------



## Acid4Blood

yokeface said:


> they seem to have small prints of the bike on each tab



Small bike on the bottom 5 hits of each 25 hit square.

Last batch of those were weak IMO.


----------



## SpecialK_

trippin_titties said:


> Eat two
> 
> Also.. are hoffman "originals" about atm?? Heard of these before, hope its them



My guy knew already even before he'd shifted his last tab that Hofmanns are what he was travelling down to get next. As far as I know he said they are only slightly weaker than the Freddys so this sounds like them. Just hoping it isn't those shitty 201x ones as they were all only like 50ug.


----------



## zimzimaa

Ive had the reacent hoffman originals and can confirm they are pretty good. Not overly strong but seem very clean!


----------



## jacky09ftw

Anyone had the hoffman originals or any other tabs different than the pharaohs or freddys around the belfast area recently


----------



## breakcorefiend

acquired 10 yellow bordered avatars :D
They wont get consumed for a good week or 2 though, just building up my stash for a fear n loathing weekend!


----------



## muzzard

Between fat freddies and the purple lotus, which should I go for? Both are available.

Also pharoahs, but last time I had them they seemed rather weak - so I'm going to swerve them.


----------



## SpecialK_

Fat Freddys are stronger, but it all depends on price.


----------



## muzzard

I'm guessing I'm not allowed to talk price on here... if not the freddies are negligibly cheaper.

edit: £7 for freddies, £8 for lotus


----------



## Vader

^Prices for personal amounts are fine in EADD.


----------



## deano88

muzzard said:


> Between fat freddies and the purple lotus, which should I go for? Both are available.
> 
> Also pharoahs, but last time I had them they seemed rather weak - so I'm going to swerve them.



had 3 pharoahs in one go yesterday and i gotta say it blew my mind apart strongest acid trip i had so far. It got a bit too much at one point and i threw up and even simple things like changing cd seem a huge mission. It was only me and one other mate who was also fucked but a lot worse than me he just kept shouting 'think positive' really loud and kept talking about seeing me in the afterlife and that everythings gonna be alright Haha.

Remember walking into the hallway and one of the neighbours was standing there but he had this weird clown face and it freaked me out and i ran back in. Gotta be the most real looking hallucination i ever had on the stuff!

Eventually a sober friend came round and i felt a lot better and not so confused and could finally relax and listen to music again. i also had a pill which help ease the headfuck a bit.

Enjoyed it overall and defo learnt a lot from it.


----------



## fly-

OK guys fly got an update on the Dalai Lamas:


I just got a nice strip of this Shivas and the ohm only shows up in complet A4 sheet (and dont mix with this shiva blotter).The back is white with pink pigment (def pink crystal) and they are fucking great! No taste, very energetic acid, very good for partying. If u get your hands, suggest buying it!


About the dalai lamas i posted this in the beginning of the thread some months back:




fly- said:


> WARNING - DALAI LAMA BLOTTERS
> 
> *I suggest   good amount of caution for people with heart problems if sampling Dalai lama blotters. It's tabs of amazing potency and cleanest ever headspace BUT (and this is a big one)  it gives me the worst vasoconstriction had in my life, not even meph was this bad! At beginning thought it was psychosomatic and a solo case but playing more with this ones (even lower doses - half blotter) suggests totally opposite. If you are wondering about the headspace when this happens its totally normal,  not from any negative thoughts but it really messes my trip having this bodyload, even if was with  positive  ideas..
> In my theory I think there's a b-product of ergoloid (like how LSA gives  vasoconstriction) as a impurity nailed on this blotters that strongly reacts to my body, so the chances it will happen some other people.
> 
> It's really that  bad. Be safe kids!*



Follow up:

After sampling a lot with that blotter and only restricting myself to half tab for this months, and then trying this shivas recently, i have to have say that def the vasoconstriction is an impurity of that blottters, reacting violently with my body. This shivas are very clean without any bodyload or vasoconstriction, providing  further  evidence there's some crazy ergoloid impurity there.

*VALUE*
1.6 shivas = 1.0 dalai lama (prediction 245ug)


For chemist behind dalai lama: i feel he was really caring and refining so much the lsd that   spoiled some ergoloid impurity into it (it gives me really bad vasocontriction) without noticing.. Hoffman was initially exploring the ergot for medicinal use, for vasoconstriction (raising BP in low BP people),  and  now it all makes sense!! Dalai lama still continues to be the most medicinal/clinical/therapeutical acid ever tried  even with this bodyload. FYI I have given this blotter to other people without any side effects.


Enjoy Dalai Lamas, if u are lucky. Happy trips.


----------



## SpecialK_

Are there still plenty of Dali Lamas about? These just happen to be the tab that have never came my way, they did once about two years ago but due to having a load of the Ganeshas I passed - I regret that now I have to say.


----------



## headfuck123

has anyone on here had a really bad thing happen to them while tripping (like a fight?) that has scared them away from acid? iv had no seriously bad experiences with acid thank fuck but on my first time, i was confronted by some drunk chavs who were asking me for money which kind of shook me up for a while but i could imagine if something seriously wrong happened, it could really fuck someones head up.

EDIT: ok, maybe i should have asked, what was the sketchiest trip you have ever had?


----------



## yokeface

@ acid4blood
well i took 2&1/2 together an they were nice hadnt done any trips in months
a few friends said they were really nice to hopfully a new stronger batch


----------



## Acid4Blood

headfuck123 said:


> has anyone on here had a really bad thing happen to them while tripping (like a fight?)



In 2004 myself & a few mates were confronted by a group of dublin scumbags (chavs) on the way to a house party near a dodge part of the city. We had all double/triple dropped our tabs about an hour previous & were starting to trip fairly heavily. They grabbed a mates plastic bag full of cans & proceeded to leg it. 
One of my non-trippin mates ran after one of them & grabbed him around the neck as he tried to jump over a wall, layed into his head & bust it open with the ring he was wearin. That wee scumbag ran off shouting "lets get the gun"! None of us got hurt but it was alot to take it in at the start of a heavy trip.
After we got to the house party we starting snorting those double stamped peanut M'n'Ms (MDA+MDMA) & things took a turn for the better! For the most part we were unaffected by the incident but it was quite scary at the time!

edit: also saw a guy get beat up while I was trippin walkin down Talbot street in Dublin. That probably affected me more than the previous incident but still didn't cause a "bad trip". I've actually never had a bad trip on anything before.


----------



## headfuck123

^^ ah man thers too many wee scummers like that about. should have squirted a dropper of acid in the cunts mouth and left him in the mud, that would have taught him a lesson lol.


----------



## smrhh

SpecialK_ said:


> Are there still plenty of Dali Lamas about? These just happen to be the tab that have never came my way, they did once about two years ago but due to having a load of the Ganeshas I passed - I regret that now I have to say.



They are still about. Not as easy to get as some of the other prints though. 
I still can't believe how strong they are. I have not experienced anything quite like it over the last 20 years or so. I would love to know how many mics they are. 
The mindstate on them is just plain crazy. Total ego loss. 
Also seen the new avatars, hoffmans, fat freddys, red and brown dots.


----------



## breakcorefiend

smrhh said:


> They are still about. Not as easy to get as some of the other prints though.
> I still can't believe how strong they are. I have not experienced anything quite like it over the last 20 years or so. I would love to know how many mics they are.
> The mindstate on them is just plain crazy. Total ego loss.
> Also seen the new avatars, hoffmans, fat freddys, red and brown dots.



Compared to the batch of male and female avatars going round in the summer how would you compare the dalai's?(if you tried them that is) are they worth hunting down?


----------



## fly-

I bought a bunch of Dalai Lamas when i first saw them but they are still around indeed. Don't miss those stargates (next blotter art? ahaha).


----------



## wcote

Dali Lamas I had some of them over Summer, I believe they were 260 or 280 mics, the visuals were brilliant!

Are they still about?  Cus I wouldn't pass on them!


----------



## fly-

wcote said:


> Dali Lamas I had some of them over Summer, I believe they were 260 or 280 mics, the visuals were brilliant!
> 
> Are they still about?  Cus I wouldn't pass on them!



I also bought them in the end of summer but saw them like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## banksrus

They're advertised as 300ug... should get pretty crazy.


----------



## fly-

They were advertised to me as being 280ug i strongly dont believe that. I believe should be like 200ug and any other blotter cut at least 1/4 ug dose  advertised.  

_Why?_

 See this table:
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_article3.shtml



I tried a couple of those and would never guess they were so low. If the average for 2002 blotters is 55ug then people overstimate ug dose too much, and thats a fact. In that article or it was another in erowid they talk about quality differences from "old school street acid" compared to  recent acid and conclusion is that its the same but  blotters are more stimulating than full on psychedelic for having lower doses, and people still use  the old references for quantities for this type of material (1 blotter, 2 blotters, the blotter art, etc), that misleads the subjective effects.


----------



## trippin_titties

Been offered blue, brown and possibly red microdots.. anyone comment on the UG of any of them?
Never taken a Dot in my life so no idea how good they are


----------



## SpecialK_

banksrus said:


> They're advertised as 300ug... should get pretty crazy.



I was always told 200ug for the dalais, even when they first started being mentioned like two years ago.


----------



## wcote

The people who told me it was 260 - 280 I would have real confidence in them knowing the amount.

My memory getting it wrong is much more likely.


----------



## trippin_titties

I've heard Dali Lamas are pretty strong, Would surprise me them being 250UG+, Anything over 300Ug and well, ill be trying even harder to find em


----------



## Acid4Blood

Sample from 2002 (erowid) ....



> Liquid Sample / 1 / LSD / *904 µg/ml *



   8(


----------



## jancrow

Yeah I saw that too, bet that blew the odd wig off.


----------



## Vader

A drop from a bottle isn't anything like 1ml, a vial is like what, 5 or 10ml total?


----------



## bowserthedog

Vader said:


> A drop from a bottle isn't anything like 1ml, a vial is like what, 5 or 10ml total?


 
Last vial I had was 2ml


----------



## g1zzl3

Lovely 150ug teddybears, beautiful clean LSD and usually always available for me :D happy daaaaaaaays


----------



## SpecialK_

Is it the dancing bears or different?


----------



## triphead34

the dalais i had in just before the summer was the cleanest blotter acid i have ever taken hands down, i would def say it was as gd as some needlepoint i had a while ago and liquid ive had before and i can honestly beleive they were 220-250ug but 300 sounds very over the top, tbh i dont think people would put so much in a single tab anymore,

took two brown dots on saturday but had eaten valium the night before and i could still feel it fighting the lsd but i reckon theyre bout 70ug each, was told they were 130 but id always say take at least 20-30ug off what its been advertised at, i still see golden pharohs floating about sposed to be 150ug, i remember them on pages way back and heard people saying they were weak but others saying therye decent enough, whats the verdict on them anyone? maybe just unevenly laid?


----------



## headfuck123

i heard there is 2 different types of pharohs about. i tried them and one gave me the nicest trip i think iv ever had but i think that was mainly down to setting. i couldnt guess the ug tho.


----------



## headfuck123

been offerd brown microdots. anyone know much about them?


----------



## triphead34

yeh theyre pretty weak tbh as i said about 70-90ug probs but for the price of them im not complaining lol


----------



## muzzard

i missed out on all the good stuff now :-( my connect only has the weak dots fml


----------



## fly-

brown microdots have been since the existence of street acid, its too generic... i remember someone saying that they  found some really weak, prediction 30ug? 

Against that review I had 4  like 4 months ago, and they were good clean acid, estimation 80-100ug.


======



g1zzl3 said:


> Lovely 150ug teddybears, beautiful clean LSD and usually always available for me :D happy daaaaaaaays




yes teddy bears / dancing bears are very reliable but would say they are like 75ug at least the last batch i had. in one night with tolerance i eat 10 teddy bears, not recommended x)


----------



## Acid4Blood

fly- said:


> in one night with tolerance i eat 10 teddy bears, not recommended x)



Lol. Same! One night in 2005 I ate 10 teddy bears & 3 purple dots! (with NO tolerance!) Some trip!


----------



## Acidtek

^^ I hate to state the obvious but from a HR perspective I would advise against doing this for the average person with no tolerance! It's ok for you as you have acid for blood! Lol! I assume your an experienced tripper! But for a lot of people that would be extremely overwhelming tolerance or no tolerance! I too can much a lot of acid even if I've not tripped for years but I know what to expect! So to summarise if your not experienced please start slow because it can easily go wrong and can be very mentally challenging, I also advise to do it in a comfortable non threatening environment! I know the regular bl user knows all this already so this post is aimed at those not experienced with acid!


----------



## SpecialK_

I find if you start eating acid every week, you can up your dosage really easily but it doesn't add to your trip anywhere near as much as it would if you'd been tripping once every two months.

A4B, fuck you must have some head on you! I recall you saying you've never had a bad trip either, madness.


----------



## Acidtek

I find there isn't that much point in eating acid every week, I munched a lot last week and it just felt normal by the end of the week! I was properly tripping hard the first few times though!


----------



## SpecialK_

I agree. I did it for a good 5-6 month period and by the end of it acid just felt like a fucked feeling even on 150ug doses. It was good times, but I wouldn't repeat it, I thought I'd killed acid for good tolerance wise. Even 2 months into it my acid dose was up x3-4, I was eating about 4 tabs when originally I could eat 1 and have the same trip. But luckily a good 2-3 month break lead to colourful times again and a massive headfuck. I now only trip the odd time, had my first one in a month or two just last weekend there and it was brilliant. I'm a lot more experimental with doses now, I used to always just build it up each time, but now I don't mind having 1-2 low dose tabs just to spend 8 hours laughing rather than 6 tabs where even changing a song seems like an impossible task. I noticed no side effects either, bar the whole visual thing but I put that down to perception change as always and after not using for a few months even that went away. Made me a whole lot more comfortable about eating acid as opposed to other psychedelics out there as I know from experience I'm unlikely to have any negative long term problems from it.


----------



## Acidtek

That's what my last trip was like mate, 8 hours of laughing my head off at bright colours! Lol! I stuck family guy on and couldn't stop laughing at the really dark humor, you know when you know it's wrong to laugh at but you just can't help yourself which makes it even more funny! My cheeks and my sides were hurting by the time I came down, got pretty messy the next morning though when my mxe got delivered!


----------



## Acid4Blood

Acidtek said:


> I assume your an experienced tripper!



Indeed! %)



			
				 Special K said:
			
		

> A4B, fuck you must have some head on you! I recall you saying you've never had a bad trip either, madness.



Aye! Intensity in ten citys! During heavy trips I can always rely on the soothing sounds of Orbital to calm me down! 

To be fair tho, for me, no high dose LSD trip has ever compared to an average dose of clean acid in the right set & setting.

Even drinking the remainder of a vial (~10 hits) of exceptionally clean liquid was nowhere near as profound, spiritual & awe-inspiring as taking 3 Alex Grey Anniversary Hoffmans with my then-girlfriend in our own house, spending the day painting, laughing & having sex. or 3 red star microdots at an Orbital gig or 3 mr. men on a beach with all my best friends trippin too.

Quantity really means nothing. Set & setting means everything.

On the subject of regular use. Agree 100%. Dosing every weekend definately definately takes alot of awe, wonder & amazment out of the trip.
After an exceptionally profound & mid-blowing trip I get absolutely no desire to take acid again for several months. Keeps it special & keeps it magical! %)


----------



## Acidtek

Hello a4b, were the mr men from around 2003 2004 by any chance, if so those were my first trips!


----------



## fly-

Acid4Blood said:


> Lol. Same! One night in 2005 I ate 10 teddy bears & 3 purple dots! (with NO tolerance!) Some trip!


 on that night also eat 2 brown microdots,   wicked!  lol (+ 20mg 2cb and erotic psychs with so much acid is no good, was the horniest bastard on earth!). btw after the 10 blotters my receptors got satured and was persuing enlightment with no chance, more acid didnt do shit.. what a waste, and  the important lesson learned like you said, set & setting is everything.


----------



## SpecialK_

Was there any sort've indication that your receptors got satured? Was wondering if this makes the trip uncomfortable, etc, and just brings out more negative side effects rather than visuals/headspace. Yet to dose anywhere near that high!


----------



## triphead34

deffo agree about smaller doses of clean acid being much much better than high doses of lower quality, i took two krishnas 2 weeks ago and just listened to really chilled out trance and in my head sorta tried to let the acid and music take over and had my first proper acid ego death where i remember what happened and this is after a good 2 or 3 month break,

I think when your young and you first take acid alot of people go through the stage of taking them every weekend for a good few months or more before you just realise that even too much of a good thing can be bad and as said the trips never take you where you want to be nomatter how many you eat at one go at the start, i went throught this when i started taking md aswell, everythings better when spaced out a bit


----------



## manalishi92

Ok Deadheads Heres my report on the latest dancing bear blotter!

Bought a couple of these the other week, they were expensive man, the most expensive hits ive ever bought £4 a go! (it was my suppliers sample batch so hopefully next time they will be cheaper)

Defo the best tabs ive ever had, in my single years experience of dropping haha. Stronger than the freddies, twice as strong as the last bears and like 3-4 times as good as those useless "twisted sister" alien twins tabs that were about a while ago.


I would estimate the dose at between 200ug and 250ug, Definitely a little  stronger than the freddies which seem to be widely confirmed as being round 200 ug, all i know is they are very nice, clean and trippy!






The print is identical to the last batch of teddies from around a year ago, same scary looking clown on the sheet and giant pink teddies on the back but again these are certainly twice as strong,

Overall great tabs! and worth a tenner, if like me, you are used to paying a fiver for milder 100ug hits


----------



## Acidtek

Hello mate, nice pic! I'd edit the price out from the beggining of your post because I'm pretty sure that will count as bulk pricing which is not allowed here, personal amounts are ok! Just a heads up mate


----------



## breakcorefiend

just necked 2 avatars and the room is getting wayy more colourful :D


----------



## Acidtek

Enjoy mate!


----------



## wcote

Im not sure how wise it is to have a picture of over 20 tabs and give out prices eg a tenner.  Im sure your NOT selling, cus you cant be that stupid!  And im PROBS being paranoid, but if I were you, Id post a picture of couple next time.

I do realise its hard to take a close up of a tab on a camera... hence why you have taken one of loads.


----------



## Glitched

That pic is obviously just been found on the Internet and posted as an example  I'm sure that they wouldn't be stupid enough to post their own pic like that. Also, see the post, they only bought a couple


----------



## manalishi92

Its all strictly fictional if i was dealing i certainly wouldn't write about it on the internet


----------



## Acid4Blood

Acidtek said:


> Hello a4b, were the mr men from around 2003 2004 by any chance, if so those were my first trips!



Yeah, 2003/04 would be about right. They were very nice trips. I remember drinking a glass of spanish local-vineyard red wine on the comedown & it tasted like a basket of fruit! So many flavours.


----------



## Greenstar420

wcote said:


> Im not sure how wise it is to have a picture of over 20 tabs and give out prices eg a tenner.  Im sure your NOT selling, cus you cant be that stupid!  And im PROBS being paranoid, but if I were you, Id post a picture of couple next time.
> 
> I do realise its hard to take a close up of a tab on a camera... hence why you have taken one of loads.



Your definatley being WAY to paranoid.   god forbid someone post a pic of more than 20 tabs. lmao.


----------



## sit

fly- said:


> I just got a nice strip of this Shivas and the ohm only shows up in complet A4 sheet (and dont mix with this shiva blotter).The back is white with pink pigment (def pink crystal) and they are fucking great! No taste, very energetic acid, very good for partying. If u get your hands, suggest buying it!



For info - I've heard from a couple of sources that both of those Shiva prints are actually white crystal (c. 150ug). I really don't think that you can tell the colour of the source crystal from any pigmentation on the sheet - the solution for laying sheets is far too dilute for any crystal pigmentation to remain visual detectable. If there is a pinkish colour then it's far more likely to come from some ink leeching through from the front of the sheet. Also the liquid in which the crystal is dissolved can be coloured. But the amounts of crystal used are too small to show any colour once they've been diluted. 
This isn't bad news of course - white crystal is the best


----------



## sit

manalishi92 said:


> Ok Deadheads Heres my report on the latest dancing bear blotter!
> 
> Bought a couple of these the other week, they were expensive man, the most expensive hits ive ever bought £4 a go! (it was my suppliers sample batch so hopefully next time they will be cheaper)
> 
> Defo the best tabs ive ever had, in my single years experience of dropping haha. Stronger than the freddies, twice as strong as the last bears and like 3-4 times as good as those useless "twisted sister" alien twins tabs that were about a while ago.
> 
> 
> I would estimate the dose at between 200ug and 250ug, Definitely a little  stronger than the freddies which seem to be widely confirmed as being round 200 ug, all i know is they are very nice, clean and trippy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The print is identical to the last batch of teddies from around a year ago, same scary looking clown on the sheet and giant pink teddies on the back but again these are certainly twice as strong,
> 
> Overall great tabs! and worth a tenner, if like me, you are used to paying a fiver for milder 100ug hits



I'm interested in this because I've heard that this is a print actually made in the UK and only sold in the UK. This would be very unusual given that the vast majority of UK-sold blotters come from the continent. Anyone seen this outside the UK?


----------



## yokeface

had some of them las chrismas.


----------



## bowserthedog

Hey everyone, I was wondering what is everyone's view on a blotter I have been offered? It is a hoffman 'the original', apparently 120mics, would be getting a good price, just want to know everyone's opinion?


----------



## fly-

SpecialK_ said:


> Was there any sort've indication that your receptors got satured? Was wondering if this makes the trip uncomfortable, etc, and just brings out more negative side effects rather than visuals/headspace. Yet to dose anywhere near that high!



THe indication was that more acid was not amplifing any effects mentally or visually, and last action to test this was to drop another psychedelic  without any significant chance of  effects, another compound just gave me a lot of confusion, and in this case was 2cb, giving me uncontrollable horniness. :x

_______



sit said:


> I'm interested in this because I've heard that this is a print actually made in the UK and only sold in the UK. This would be very unusual given that the vast majority of UK-sold blotters come from the continent. Anyone seen this outside the UK?



I wouldnt see any reason for that not to happen. 

Most of the blotters are produced from different people who made the LSD. It normally goes as LSD Chemist  bounces to another person that will sell to another person who prints and drops lsd in the blotters (like most drugs, there's a whole chain), possibly even bounce more times (there was a really cool article about it but cant find).  Imagine 1g = 10 000 x 100ug,  someone just  sticks a gram around his balls and  them flies anywhere in the world virtually indetectable w/ 10 000 doses.

Pretty much having UK blotters  doesnt say shit, and lsd is probably from somewhere else.


----------



## trippin_titties

I've heard they actually deliver Crystal Lsd by pidgeon


----------



## fly-

trippin_titties said:


> I've heard they actually deliver Crystal Lsd by pidgeon


 I think thats too much work, but for the big wolf might be a good solution. 1g well packed is size more or less of a pea, that can go anywhere.


----------



## jasono

Being offered purple shivas, anyone came across these...


----------



## barera

got some dali lamas, its gona be a good christmas. My fav tabs


----------



## sit

Actually, fly, the situation you're describing ISN'T typical of the way in which LSD is distributed across the European mass market, of which the British Isles are generally a part.

 Although in principle this is how it can work, and in the classic US model this is how it does work, and although there are instances such as the famous Swiss labs that only produce crystal which they then sell to Dutch distributors, for the most part in Europe chemical synthesis and manufacture of blotters or microdots tend to take place very close together and the whole operation tends to be very centralised. 

Conversely, crystal which is produced locally in the UK (as I was told the crystal laid on this print was) tends almost invariably to be distributed as liquid rather than laid on blotters.

The actual laying of blotters in the UK is by no means unheard of, but it is rare these days...which is exactly why it is so very rare to come across a print in the UK which is not widely seen across the continent and indeed in all of the global markets that are supplied by the major Dutch labs. So it is indeed a rare occurrence for a distinctive British print to be in circulation outside of a very small locality. 

Of course you are right in principle that there's no reason why it shouldn't happen - but dealers will often bullshit about this kind of thing because it sounds cooler to say 'these were made by this hippy chemist in Dorset' than to say 'these were made by the same acid factory in Amsterdam that has made every other tab that you or anyone you have ever met has ever taken'.... 

Of course you're right that it doesn't mean anything in terms of quality - most UK-produced crystal is actually pretty poor quality even compared to mass-produced Dutch stuff (not always though). It's just that I'd be interested to get some more evidence as to whether it's true that this print only circulates in the UK or from the UK or if that was just bullshit hype from the person who was trying to sell it to me. Not because I think it makes any difference to the quality - just because I want to get an idea of whether their story is true or not.


----------



## bowserthedog

Hey, so does anyone have any info on Hofmann 'the Orginial"s?


----------



## sunshine1

sit said:


> I'm interested in this because I've heard that this is a print actually made in the UK and only sold in the UK. This would be very unusual given that the vast majority of UK-sold blotters come from the continent. Anyone seen this outside the UK?



I can say for an absolute fact that this is a fictitious story regarding the laying of this particular print. There is no chance that this print was laid in the UK. I myself acquired this print in the Netherlands almost two and a half years ago. Not particularly the strongest of prints but the quality is there. They were laid by the same guys that were knocking out the Dali Lamas and the various Shiva prints ( Not the cartoon psychedelic ones ) the ones with the ohm in the middle. 

Sold as 70-95ug (depending on the batch) of quality fluff crystal (as were all the prints listed above). Also the same producers are responsible for the various microdots ie the red stars, black stars and what not although different dot's have been laid with a varying degree of quality crystal (not the recent wave of brown ones). These also have been knocking around for the same amount of time. Lab tested at the boom festival in 2008 at a range of 120- 160 ug' on average, however some came in at as low as 72ugs.

Hope this sheds some light on the current debate surrounding these little dancing bears, i must add its a amusing print tho especially the creepy looking clown in the center of the print.

Anyways enjoy them.


----------



## sunshine1

yes recently acquired these ones. Although limited experience thus far; there are really rather weak in comparison to other print around at the moment. One will not suffice for most people however; but that is a matter of personal choice . I'm not one for guesstimating on commenting on ranges (a rather pointless and futile exercise i may add) unless i have it on good authority or have seen some form of lab analysis, but people(not me i stress) are suggesting that there are within the strength range as the Krishna's and pharaohs give or take but some what better quality, nothing like the anniversary Hoffman's unfortunately. Be that as it may, no doubt opinions will start to filler down as these have been out for some time now, the latest batch anyways, and in vast numbers (or so i believe), but who am i to comment.

Hope this helps...


----------



## sit

sunshine1 said:


> I can say for an absolute fact that this is a fictitious story regarding the laying of this particular print. There is no chance that this print was laid in the UK. I myself acquired this print in the Netherlands almost two and a half years ago. Not particularly the strongest of prints but the quality is there. They were laid by the same guys that were knocking out the Dali Lamas and the various Shiva prints ( Not the cartoon psychedelic ones ) the ones with the ohm in the middle.
> 
> Sold as 70-95ug (depending on the batch) of quality fluff crystal (as were all the prints listed above). Also the same producers are responsible for the various microdots ie the red stars, black stars and what not although different dot's have been laid with a varying degree of quality crystal (not the recent wave of brown ones). These also have been knocking around for the same amount of time. Lab tested at the boom festival in 2008 at a range of 120- 160 ug' on average, however some came in at as low as 72ugs.
> 
> Hope this sheds some light on the current debate surrounding these little dancing bears, i must add its a amusing print tho especially the creepy looking clown in the center of the print.
> 
> Anyways enjoy them.



Thanks so much Sunshine1 - that is EXACTLY what I wanted to verify. I had heard from very authoritative sources that the 'shiva family' had been laying their good white crystal at around the kind of dose you mention on 'dancing bears' sheets - but  I hadn't actually seen the print and I didn't know if it was this exact same one with the scary clown (there have been so many dancing bear prints over the years). I won't be buying any of these myself - can get the shivas and dalai lamas for less than this guy was selling the bears for anyway. But it does satisfy my curiosity as to whether or not he is a bullshitter. Incidentally you've also fully confirmed the other info I'd gleaned about the origins of various good-quality Dutch distributions. 
It's an interesting feature of UK acid culture that there is this persistent fantasy of the locally-produced product but it hardly ever exists. 
Anyway thanks again - that is the most useful reply to a post I have ever received!


----------



## g1zzl3

150ug Shiva's in, around on the constant now... very clean well produced LSD, boshed 2 and was in psychedelic heaven :D 
bit off topic but now real good pure MDA can be sought & DMT freebase at astounding prices.
Loving it!


----------



## breakcorefiend

munched 5 avatars, tripped out like fuck! been blasting dmt too, psych heaven, got a mate converted into dmt and acid! proper good night!


----------



## sit

Has anyone seen actual test results for the batch of shivas that several of us have mentioned (the ones with the Ohm on the whole page)?


----------



## Poiz

sit, g1zzl3 - Do you have the picture of the whole Shiva blotter maybe ?


----------



## fly-

Just eat a Dalai Lama, possibly ingesting another one in 2h. I didnt do dalai lamas for a long time  more than half tab for bodyload issues (vasoconstriction it gives me), but the upside, the effects are very rewarding. Also, just got n2o delivered..  Interesting sunday ahead.


----------



## muzzard

fly- said:


> Just eat a Dalai Lama



yet to try the dalais, have fun! :-D


----------



## fly-

Thanks muzzard! :D

Its incredible that dalai lamas have  the fastest onset  ever. I start to feel it within 10mn, while shivas (and other acid tried) takes  at least 30mn. Racionally I cant understand how this can be possible since its LSD, but maybe iso-LSD or any b-product helps it? Ehehe



sit said:


> Has anyone seen actual test results for the batch of shivas that several of us have mentioned (the ones with the Ohm on the whole page)?



About the hoffman ohms u can find a NMR (or GC/MS ) posted in non-ergoloid blotters thread, thats what actually started all the infinite discussion.


----------



## muzzard

fly- said:


> Thanks muzzard! :D
> 
> Its incredible that dalai lamas have  the fastest onset  ever. I start to feel it within 10mn, while shivas (and other acid tried) takes  at least 30mn.


 
10mins, that's fast. I start to feel 'something' around 30mins too, however I'm not fully there until 1h30-2hours usually.


----------



## fly-

muzzard said:


> 10mins, that's fast. I start to feel 'something' around 30mins too, however I'm not fully there until 1h30-2hours usually.



10mn is more or less standard with liquid lsd. yeaaaah thats something really unique with this blotters  but real effects only in 1h-1h30, peak in 3h.


----------



## SpecialK_

Lots of bulk tabs starting to do the rounds, so look for some feedback for buying large quantities if it's something you've never heard of.


----------



## Acid4Blood

fly- said:


> but maybe iso-LSD or any b-product helps it? Ehehe



iso-LSD & lumi-LSD are inactive AFAIK.
Fast onset is most likely to do with the dose of the Dalais.


----------



## SpecialK_

fly- said:


> 10mn is more or less standard with liquid lsd. yeaaaah thats something really unique with this blotters  but real effects only in 1h-1h30, peak in 3h.



Sounds like the dose. Although I always find if say I ate 3 tabs totalling say 200ug they kick in within 15 mins, much faster than if I just ate a single tab with 200ug. First time that happened to me I was sick I was coming up so fast, it's brilliant though.


----------



## TerrapinStation

Acid4Blood said:


> iso-LSD & lumi-LSD are inactive AFAIK.
> Fast onset is most likely to do with the dose of the Dalais.


I'd agree that given similar set, stomach contents, etc, that fast come-up usually indicates a strong dose.

Seems possible that iso-LSD, lumi-LSD, or other inactive products could still compete at receptor sites and lessen the experience.  Maybe part of the explanation in the old clean acid > dirty acid debate.  Just armchair ramblings of an old armchair rambler, FWIW.


----------



## sit

SpecialK_ said:


> Sounds like the dose. Although I always find if say I ate 3 tabs totalling say 200ug they kick in within 15 mins, much faster than if I just ate a single tab with 200ug. First time that happened to me I was sick I was coming up so fast, it's brilliant though.


Doesn't that probably means that your '200ug' tabs aren't really 200ug?... if you experience a long come-up but a strong peak, it generally indicates that the crystal quality is good, but the dosage isn't that high. There's no logical reason why 200ug on one tab would come up slower than 200ug on three tabs - in fact all scientific logic would dictate that it should be the other way around, if anything.


----------



## The RZA

How come when I was boshing LSD in my teens, no one had a fucking clue about what dose might be in them and now everyone seems to know exactly how many mics are in a blotter?

Are they being tested regularly or something?


----------



## SpecialK_

sit said:


> Doesn't that probably means that your '200ug' tabs aren't really 200ug?... if you experience a long come-up but a strong peak, it generally indicates that the crystal quality is good, but the dosage isn't that high. There's no logical reason why 200ug on one tab would come up slower than 200ug on three tabs - in fact all scientific logic would dictate that it should be the other way around, if anything.



No, it means that I took three tabs and I found it comparable in dose to the single tab that I took. To me, it doesn't really matter if it's scientific or not as it was my own experience. My prediction for the reasoning behind it at the time was because it was three 'separate doses' of acid going into my system at once rather than one single dose, but then again I didn't really bother thinking about it too much as it happens with plenty of other drugs too, such as MDxx on the rare occasion.  



The RZA said:


> How come when I was boshing LSD in my teens, no one had a fucking clue about what dose might be in them and now everyone seems to know exactly how many mics are in a blotter?
> 
> Are they being tested regularly or something?



Not really, but you'll find these days most suppliers can give you a dose on each tab. Of course like any drug this is usually bumped up, but here it's mainly useful because when a list of the blotter in circulation is compiled it can be used as a scale to indicate the strength of a tab. For example, Ganeshas were seen as 60-80ug, Avatars 150-180ug and Fat Freddys 200-220ug. This might not be their exact dose, but it lets you know roughly what your dealing with if you've tried other blotter. Always take it as an estimation.

It might be possible though that testing is more readily available - but I cannot confirm that, hopefully someone here can.


----------



## rockstar 69

> 10mn is more or less standard with liquid lsd. yeaaaah thats something really unique with this blotters but real effects only in 1h-1h30, peak in 3h



10mins is pretty fast and I've done liquid more than a few times. It's more like 45-1hour before it starts to properly kick in. You can feel it pretty quick yes, but it's not really hitting you at 10mins.

Anyone tried these microdots? Think they're green. Any idea of dose? I'm thinking of doing acid again after being put off for a while by a bad trip.


----------



## SpecialK_

Green! Sounds interesting, let me know if you find out a suspect dose or something. 

If it's any ease of mind, I stopped taking trips for almost two months just there and only returned recently, my experience before stopping wasn't exactly one of my best trips to say the least as I had to look after someone having full on paranoia in a bad trip. Needless to say both of us loved it and spent 8 hours giggling, I recommend it don't be put off just get a good chilled setting and don't take any other drugs with it. Microdots would be a good way to get back into it too if they are decent.


----------



## rockstar 69

Nah last time out I hit the major bad trip. Posted about it before, too much booze, two strong tabs, attempting to walk home alone.... Got 1000x stronger second I walked out the door, snakes crawling up the walls, lost for 4 hours on a walk that should have taken 20mins.

Yeah I've heard about them before, ment to be needlepoint LSD. Duno what the dose is, I just hear the next batch is green...


----------



## Acid4Blood

TerrapinStation said:


> Seems possible that iso-LSD, lumi-LSD, or other inactive products could still compete at receptor sites and lessen the experience.  Maybe part of the explanation in the old clean acid > dirty acid debate.  Just armchair ramblings of an old armchair rambler, FWIW.



Hmmm, interesting theory. It could certainly explain the link between degraded & dirty LSD. Although I would have thought competition at the 5HT2a/b/c sites seems unlikely unless they are near saturation. I dunno. Its times like these I wish F&B would jump in & shed some light on the subject!


----------



## fly-

I must say this trip was rather disappointing, very shallow. I guess been doing too much psychedelics lately, time for some break. Well, even LSD loses "magic" with too much use, and brain habituation (and been doing 2cb too).


----------



## muzzard

fly- said:


> I must say this trip was rather disappointing, very shallow. I guess been doing too much psychedelics lately, time for some break. Well, even LSD loses "magic" with too much use, and brain habituation (and been doing 2cb too).


 
it certainly does, leave it at least two weeks or even a month from your last trip and it'll be like the first trip over again.

hopefully getting some avatars in the next week, it's been over a month since i managed to source anything - so should be back to 'magic'.


----------



## muzzard

anyone have inception like dreams in the weeks after they've done acid?

I can't attribute them to anything else, or may just be random. I haven't changed anything else about what i eat or drink, or done any other drugs.

I'm having a dream in which at some point I become concious it's a dream and I want to wake up to see what time it is or whatever, or to go downstairs. 'I wake up' inside another dream that can take anywhere from a minute to like 30minutes to realise I didn't actually wake up and I'm in another level of dreaming. Sometimes I actually walk down the stairs in the dream and do things like I was awake only to think moments later FFS I'm still dreaming.

It kinda gets annoying now.


----------



## moody

avitars, diff colour borders but same print, which are the ones to watch out for?


----------



## breakcorefiend

the ones i had were a pale yellow, like the ones i had in the summer, both characters surrounded by the border every 25 tabs, pretty potent, 5 had me quite spangled but i think the dmt and mdma played a part in that too


----------



## Vader

You would hope that 5 tabs of acid would get you quite spangled at the very least.


----------



## breakcorefiend

Vader said:


> You would hope that 5 tabs of acid would get you quite spangled at the very least.



Yeah but i ate 3 the sunday before and a couple the weekend before so my tolerance is up, the dmt had me tripping like fuck but not in the typical dmt type trip, full on euphoria(like with dmt) but instead of floating to hyperspace i was firmly on earth but everything was made of patchwork and the sofa was dancing at points and quickly darting around the room etc, very cartoon like and VERY weird but brilliant all the same, i think overdoing it on the mdma sorta spoilt the trippiness abit but was fucking wicked!


----------



## moody

wow, that sounds extreme dude, I've only every proper tripped out twice, once in the early 90s my first was a penguin, remember watching the clouds turn into creatures and fight each other, the second was the first time I took a hoffmann around 2001, I was so fucked I couldn't tell if I'd pissed myself and kept taking my shoe off to see if it was wet inside , then i had to do a runner from all my mates coz I got the fear....

Every time I've done cid since, no matter what print, or even whole droppers full of liquid I just get the odd swirly patterns and breathing walls and if I'm really lucky tessellated rotating patterns that change colours, but I always have a right laugh, the last ones I had were the space raiders, and whilst I had no visuals at all, I laughed so much for so many hours at nothing I though I might have to go to a psych ward!


----------



## moody

and taking 5? if one didn't do the job, personally I'd never re-dose. you'r just gone get yourself into trouble one day mate, honestly. 8(


----------



## bowserthedog

Hey, I know it's an older print, but I was wondering if someone could tell me how the 'cartoon shivas' are?
They look like this, this isn't my image:


----------



## Greenstar420

Hey Browser those are pretty good tabs, dont know the ug but one does the job nicely, 2 really does the trick.  Get em if ya can!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

would also like to know of these new avatars that are about, the last avatars had the LSD molecule on the back (ones with the yellow border) and the krishna's that i had had a red border and also had the LSD molecule on the back of the sheet (from what i heard) so maybe these new avatars are gonna be red bordered and if so, me thinks they will be the bizz  
only time will tell tho.....


----------



## sunshine1

moody said:


> wow, that sounds extreme dude, I've only every proper tripped out twice, once in the early 90s my first was a penguin, remember watching the clouds turn into creatures and fight each other, the second was the first time I took a hoffmann around 2001, I was so fucked I couldn't tell if I'd pissed myself and kept taking my shoe off to see if it was wet inside , then i had to do a runner from all my mates coz I got the fear....
> 
> Every time I've done cid since, no matter what print, or even whole droppers full of liquid I just get the odd swirly patterns and breathing walls and if I'm really lucky tessellated rotating patterns that change colours, but I always have a right laugh, the last ones I had were the space raiders, and whilst I had no visuals at all, I laughed so much for so many hours at nothing I though I might have to go to a psych ward!


 
ha ha the penguins , now that's a blast from the past . My first trip also . Man that was a quality print..good times


----------



## moody

92-93, then it was sunrises, then purple ohms...we used to get fucked stay up all night then go picking shrooms at first light....ah the good old days.


----------



## anonEuser

mattketamine have you seen the red avatars?  They sound cool any idea on dosage?

I would give my left ballbag for some good old californian Lucy from the Fluff Family or the GDF to fall out of the sky & into my mouth.

Has anyone got any information on the Freetekno Tribe & Shiva Crystal?? Just curious, thats all & can not find much information at all on the interwebz

peace & love


----------



## anonEuser

matt<3ketamine said:


> would also like to know of these new avatars that are about, the last avatars had the LSD molecule on the back (ones with the yellow border) and the krishna's that i had had a red border and also had the LSD molecule on the back of the sheet (from what i heard) so maybe these new avatars are gonna be red bordered and if so, me thinks they will be the bizz
> only time will tell tho.....



Not my pictures


----------



## sit

bowserthedog said:


> Hey, I know it's an older print, but I was wondering if someone could tell me how the 'cartoon shivas' are?
> They look like this, this isn't my image:


I've been told by seemingly reliable sources that the cartoon shivas are laid from silvery crystal, around 75ug, made by the same group as the Ganeshas and most of the Hoffmans.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

anonEuser said:


> mattketamine have you seen the red avatars?  They sound cool any idea on dosage?
> 
> I would give my left ballbag for some good old californian Lucy from the Fluff Family or the GDF to fall out of the sky & into my mouth.
> 
> Has anyone got any information on the Freetekno Tribe & Shiva Crystal?? Just curious, thats all & can not find much information at all on the interwebz
> 
> peace & love



i do not know if the new avatars are red bordered i said but if they are like the krishna's are, they could be from the same people laying them possibly, only speculation tho

EDIT: also them pics really make my mouth water :D the krishna's had a green molecule on the back as did the yellow border avatars, them ones you've posted are the first batch and the ones i had, my god i loved them! i wantz moar!


----------



## headfuck123

i havnt had any acid in over a month now so my next trip should be nice with my low tolerance 
pitty i cant find any anywhere!!


----------



## sit

matt<3ketamine said:


> i do not know if the new avatars are red bordered i said but if they are like the krishna's are, they could be from the same people laying them possibly, only speculation tho
> 
> EDIT: also them pics really make my mouth water :D the krishna's had a green molecule on the back as did the yellow border avatars, them ones you've posted are the first batch and the ones i had, my god i loved them! i wantz moar!



The designs on the back of sheets are indeed often a way in which particular groups 'brand' their different prints. The Mayan Calendars and 'St Albert' prints and presumably others from the same group all had similar Mayan sketch designs on the back, for example.


----------



## Mob Rules

anonEuser said:


> Not my pictures
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



*NSFW*: 







Very tasty pics! I wish I could get some of that around here. 

All Ive heard of are super mario tabs and from what little research Ive done, they are probably dox

happy to see an anon on BL!


----------



## SpecialK_

sit said:


> The designs on the back of sheets are indeed often a way in which particular groups 'brand' their different prints. The Mayan Calendars and 'St Albert' prints and presumably others from the same group all had similar Mayan sketch designs on the back, for example.



Similar to the Ganeshas and other blotter that had the shitty hairspray taste.

I'd like to know more about these Avatars as got told they other day they were about here, too might buy a wee ten strip for myself just because I thought they were great blotter last time and came at a fantastic time.


----------



## TerrapinStation

SpecialK_ said:


> ...Avatars .. I thought they were great blotter last time...


 Was lucky enough to sample some of the yellow bordered Avatars from past summer, and I agree completely.  Most of the time when people start claiming 'dirty acid', it's just that they've been taken by surprise with a stronger dose than what they're accustomed to.  

 I've seen this play out countless times since the mid '80s when 100ug WOW wasn't the standard Deadhead offering.  It was mostly various prints, and strength wasn't standardized.  Whenever a heavily laid batch was around, there would always be some who would bemoan 'dirty acid', rather than understanding that they'd just had a difficult trip.

 I don't think even pure LSD-25 is completely devoid of physical effects, mind you.  Just that most of the reported negative effects are the result of anxiety.  Try driving on an ice-slick road sometime.  Gives a body load quite like dirty acid. haha


----------



## jacky09ftw

I have finally after my long search got my hands on 10 dalai lamas which i have been trying to get since they were first out but never got the chance to try  

I thought to myself fuckin right happys days but even better(its must be pure christmas luck) but i also have 10 jerry garcia california gdf family tabs on the way to me straight from california. 

Acid heaven here i come along with all of the dmt i have available gona be one mad chrismas and new years eve i tell ya!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## headfuck123

lucky fucker ^.^


----------



## sit

TerrapinStation said:


> I don't think even pure LSD-25 is completely devoid of physical effects, mind you.  Just that most of the reported negative effects are the result of anxiety.  Try driving on an ice-slick road sometime.  Gives a body load quite like dirty acid. haha


LoL that is definitely right - great analogy.
I was a sceptic for a long time but now I think there is a noticeable difference between different types of acid, but it's subtle and has nothing to do with body load (pharmaceutical LSD in the 50s produced the full range of physical side-effects that people mistakenly attribute to impurities), and it's only really noticeable if other conditions (set, setting, dosage) are all comparable.  95% of the time when people complain about 'dirtiness' or physical symptoms it's because the dose is too high for them or there is some other factor causing physical symptoms.


----------



## triphead34

has anybody here tried or heard about the new hoffman bicycle ride trips? my dude says theyre from the same source as the freddys so hes thinking their guna be around the same strength, although i did hear of shit-weak hoffmans goin about a few weeks ago but i think these could maybe be a different batch from a gd source


----------



## bowserthedog

sit said:


> I've been told by seemingly reliable sources that the cartoon shivas are laid from silvery crystal, around 75ug, made by the same group as the Ganeshas and most of the Hoffmans.


 
Is this a REAL 75ug or the 'European' 75ug?  Because in real life 75ug isn't too bad, and when people claim 200 or more ug they usually don't know what they are talking about.  But if you were one of the people who said Avatars were 200+ug or that Freddys Fat Cats were over 170ug I would be a bit nervous about you saying these were 75ug haha.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Also can get the hoffman bike rides. I had 4 of the hoffman 1943's last week. Me and the missus took 1 an a half and a mate took one. We were on other gear aswell and drinking, taking other psy's. The thing was my missus got a brilliant trip but me and my mate barely tripped  
Me and my missus had took alot of valium a few hours before taking the acid, which i know is daft to do but was simply to blooped out and we just eat all my stash of psys' lol. 

Dont know why me and my mate didnt trip but the missus did. Anyone ever had any experiences like this?


----------



## zimzimaa

Hi there anything on the Hoffmans with the date at the bottom and also a alex grey print which seems to be some sort of skull? ( blue and orange in colour )


----------



## SpecialK_

sit said:


> I've been told by seemingly reliable sources that the cartoon shivas are laid from silvery crystal, around 75ug, made by the same group as the Ganeshas and most of the Hoffmans.



Not sure about the Hofmanns as I haven't bothered with them since the 2010s. But for the Shivas/Ganeshas this is true, I think these have that hairspray taste too? I always thought that was their 'signature' touch.



jacky09ftw said:


> I thought to myself fuckin right happys days but even better(its must be pure christmas luck) but i also have 10 jerry garcia california gdf family tabs on the way to me straight from california.



I'd been told about GDF WoW that have made their way over here, so if they are the same let me know how they are as I've been holding off getting them for now. Think they were ~120ug but just very clean.


----------



## SpecialK_

bowserthedog said:


> Is this a REAL 75ug or the 'European' 75ug?



This is starting to sound like Europe VS US/Canada MDMA. Rollin balls.


----------



## trippin_titties

new dots doing the rounds?


----------



## jacky09ftw

*dots*

Whats dots are doing the rounds now mate? Any idea on what ug they are being said to be


----------



## trippin_titties

No idea mate, will report back when tried
Anyone comment on the potency of the new avatars? Anything like the first batch in potency? Been offered them at the £7 marks, bit steep but if they are strong bring   em on


----------



## bowserthedog

SpecialK_ said:


> This is starting to sound like Europe VS US/Canada MDMA. Rollin balls.


 
Haha, sorry, I didn't mean that Euro blotter is weaker, it is usually stronger, but I find that the ug estimates are usually 'bumped up' quite a bit above true values.
I should have probably said 'dealer 75ug' instead of insulting euro.


----------



## SpecialK_

I'm only joking don't worry. But yeah, the scale here is completely made up, it's just based on what people have been told by whoever they get their tabs off and then we try to scale them a bit. But it can get a lot worse on the street, I've seen the likes of the Krishnas being sold at '250'ug and the Ganesha's '150ug' some people here you tell them the real dose and they actually completely underestimate a good tab.


----------



## bowserthedog

SpecialK_ said:


> I'm only joking don't worry. But yeah, the scale here is completely made up, it's just based on what people have been told by whoever they get their tabs off and then we try to scale them a bit. But it can get a lot worse on the street, I've seen the likes of the Krishnas being sold at '250'ug and the Ganesha's '150ug' some people here you tell them the real dose and they actually completely underestimate a good tab.


 
Yeah I see how the game has become.  If you want to say a tab is average on this thread, say 150, if you want to say above average you basically have to say 200-250ug.


----------



## sit

bowserthedog said:


> Is this a REAL 75ug or the 'European' 75ug?  Because in real life 75ug isn't too bad, and when people claim 200 or more ug they usually don't know what they are talking about.  But if you were one of the people who said Avatars were 200+ug or that Freddys Fat Cats were over 170ug I would be a bit nervous about you saying these were 75ug haha.



ha ha totally fair question. Lab tested 75. So of course they are being sold widely as 150, and customers are lapping them up, apparently.


----------



## muttonchops

Been reading this thread since i joined. Can get hold of good LSD now and am totally ready to take the plunge in a time when im in need of some enlightenment. Extremely excited and also a little bit scared.


----------



## Acidtek

No need to be scared mutton mate, set and setting really is key, as I'm sure you've heared a thousand times! If you do it with a really good friend, in an enviroment you are comfortable in, it is hard for it to go wrong! I've popped a lot of acid cherries and not had a bad one yet, my first trip however was bad, but that's because I was at a house party where I only new one person and everyone else was just drinking! Go into it with a positive mindset and don't fight the trip just laugh! 

I hope you have an enjoyable one mate, set and setting really is key, enjoy


----------



## SpecialK_

muttonchops said:


> Been reading this thread since i joined. Can get hold of good LSD now and am totally ready to take the plunge in a time when im in need of some enlightenment. Extremely excited and also a little bit scared.



Don't be scared about laughing your ass off at the wall for 8 hours.  Have a great time and if you have any particular things that are making you feel edgy post it up and hopefully someone here can share some advice.


----------



## lysergication

I got Hoffman bike ride blotters with "tha original" written in the bottom with a ganesha on the other side and some alex grey with a ying-yang in a lotus flower on the other side. My dealer said the dose was the same for the two kind. Does anyone know how strong they are ?


----------



## Xtc <3

Got me some dancing bears last week, my first time with lucy I just ate 1 of them, im thinking maybe I should eat 1.5 or 2 now instead as I dont want to be underwhelmed as I dont get many opportunities to trip lately. What you guys reckon? the last thread claims they were between 90-110ug yet the guy I got them off says 140ug. Im pretty experienced with trips, tried every 2C and a fair whack of tryptamines at various doses I'm just feeling overly cautious today lol


----------



## muzzard

first time I had an avatar and one was enough for me! not sure how well I could have handled two, but even like 15+hours later i felt dazed and confused.


----------



## Acidtek

Xtc, you should be fine with two if your experienced with tripping, it's hard to say though as you know, sometimes I've tripped more off one tab than four of the same tab! Just remember to take it in a comfortable environment and you should be fine! I lobe tripping with two close mates at home and looking through art books and warning comedy DVDs, just a complete and utter laugh fest! All the trips I have done recently have not been that visual and I have munched a lot of them! I love looking at op art when I'm tripping!

Anyway, enjoy your trips you lucky man/woman! Stay safe mate


----------



## trammies

Acidtek said:


> Xtc, you should be fine with two if your experienced with tripping, it's hard to say though as you know, sometimes I've tripped more off one tab than four of the same tab!



Aye, it's greatly about set and setting! I had my biggest dose of Acid last time I tripped and I'd have trouble saying it was my hardest trip. It's hard to compare because every trip is different, like that one, I had basically no headtrip, but very colourful visuals.


----------



## SpecialK_

Rumours going about that Krishnas are some sort of RC due to the long comeup. I haven't tried these personally and I'm not one for all this lsx ergoloid stuff but was wondering what other people thought of them. Had heard good things about them until now!


----------



## Xtc <3

Ended up eating 1 and a half, wasn't anywhere near as visual as I expected, the closed eyed visuals felt very 'low powered' if that makes sense like when you take a low dose of a 2C, you can vaguely see the patterns but their not powered enough to become immersed in them.

However saying that the trip was very emotionally intense, brought up a lot of painful memories that I thought I had dealt with but hadn't, family members dying, my ex girlfriend etc. Ended up sending messages to everyone i'm happy to have in my life and what they mean to me etc. On that note.. love you to bluelight and all you friendly people on here . Wasn't scary or negative in any way, felt like part of a larger healing proccess even though it was quite difficult at times.

Added in 50mg of Mxe about 6 hours in and then the visual aspect became quite noticeable although it didnt relax my body or wonk me out like I thought it would have, the synergy was rather strange and kept me up all night.
Watched fields of flowers grow, their petals glistening with beauty only to watch them wither away and morph into forests full of tress only to watch them burn and turn to ash, had giant spider like beings with mad scanning/ probing devices climbing over me, dragons with gemmed bodie's, loads of little aztec people contrsucting a giant cermonial fireplace in the middle of my bed with real flames an everything, began to wonder if I could tell the difference if my room was actually on fire or not.

Overall a wonderful first time, next time im gonna be munching 3 off the bat though, damn shame about the price tho  £25 a trip is insanity although you cant put a price on an experience like that. 

Peace out!


----------



## Acid4Blood

'Clowns' south of the border at the moment.

Anyone tried yet?


----------



## headfuck123

SpecialK_ said:


> Rumours going about that Krishnas are some sort of RC due to the long comeup. I haven't tried these personally and I'm not one for all this lsx ergoloid stuff but was wondering what other people thought of them. Had heard good things about them until now!


 
iv tried them about 4 times and each time they were really nice and consistent! i liked them better than pharohs and fat freddies.


----------



## jasono

Any know what dosage ghenisas are roughly that are around?
Will be tripping with a first timer tonight and want to know whether to give him a full tab or 3/4s


----------



## SpecialK_

headfuck123 said:


> iv tried them about 4 times and each time they were really nice and consistent! i liked them better than pharohs and fat freddies.



Glad to hear a reliable response! Been told by others too but just wanted to make sure, see no RC that would fit the description too many rumours!


----------



## Acid4Blood

edit:


what i meant 2 say was

dancing bear blotter = very nice acid


----------



## djxplosiv

SpecialK_ said:


> Rumours going about that Krishnas are some sort of RC due to the long comeup. I haven't tried these personally and I'm not one for all this lsx ergoloid stuff but was wondering what other people thought of them. Had heard good things about them until now!


 
Had a small blotter blueish and a side of red boarder, had a bitter taste and a long comup probably a DOx chemical, long trip 12-18 hours with a smooth comedown. Was an alright trip though.


----------



## SpecialK_

Has anyone seen Krishnas with a different back to the white or whatever they usually are and tried both or able to describe either? Seems to be two batches and I'd like to find out more about the other.


----------



## purplefuck

Hi! I'm also wondering about the Krishnas, I've seen it several places now. Some say it's LSD, some say it's not. Last comment was talking about it being DOB (?). He was refering to a batch from NL. Anyone know anything about this?

Are we having another hit of confusion comparable to the ganeshas?


----------



## headfuck123

surely if it was DOB it would have a very long come up. every time iv tried them iv came up in around 40 mins or less. but there could maybe be ttwo batches.


----------



## SpecialK_

Yeah that's what I was told the problem was with this batch real slow comeup and not much visuals, I think it's a different one to what was about. Different back.


----------



## trippin_titties

Never tried the krishnas, I was told they are good but that was coming from the person selling them lol. 
From what I know they aren't about atm, and it doesn't seem they are coming back who knows. Would be dissapointed if they came around and were DOx...

I think I will just stick to Dots (never had them but heard the last batch were poor) This batch is meant to be stronger though, any confirmation?


----------



## purplefuck

Would be nice to get this one figured out.

Edit: There are no art on the backside of the blotters. They're from the NL. And yes, they're around now..


----------



## SpecialK_

What colour is the back of them?


----------



## trippin_titties

I've heard molecule?

Or maybe thats hoffmans or avatars i Dunno, I've only ever had 1 or 2 of each.


----------



## purplefuck

SpecialK_ said:


> What colour is the back of them?



white, no molecule, no green.. WHITE only..  so there's seemingly 2 batches around of the Krishnas. Which one's the LSD. Both? Hehe..


----------



## headfuck123

can someone shed some light on the hoffmans bikes about at the minute?


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

trippin_titties said:


> Never tried the krishnas, I was told they are good but that was coming from the person selling them lol.
> From what I know they aren't about atm, and it doesn't seem they are coming back who knows. Would be dissapointed if they came around and were DOx...
> 
> I think I will just stick to Dots (never had them but heard the last batch were poor) This batch is meant to be stronger though, any confirmation?



What dots are going around at the moment?


----------



## Acid4Blood

headfuck123 said:


> can someone shed some light on the hoffmans bikes about at the minute?



If you mean the hoffmans with a small bike on the bottom 5 hits of every 25 hit square then they're weak & inconsistent. I got more of a hit off the white border around the sheet than I did from eating the actual tabs!

Oh yeah, tried the dancing bears at the weekend. Did 3. Nice clean acid. Great headspace. No bodyload. I'd guess they are ~70mics cos 3 felt like ~200mics.
Also added a pink love heart & a bentley after the peak. Lovely synergy. %)


----------



## Acidtek

Nice pic a4b! Good trip? Much visuals?


----------



## headfuck123

thanks for the info on the hoffs. think il give them a miss. iv also been offerd some dali lamas at a higher price. are they the ones people have been going mad for recently?


----------



## Acid4Blood

Acidtek said:


> Nice pic a4b! Good trip? Much visuals?



Yeah man, great trip. Came to alot of funny realisations.  Had great in-depth conversations. Visuals were crystal clear & infinite - no beginning & no end to anything! Left the cozy couch once the pills kicked in & went to a jungle night in a local bar where I danced for the rest of the night. %)


----------



## Acidtek

Sounds like a good night mate 8)


----------



## Acidtek

%) got there in the end


----------



## LSDelightful

are these krishnas people are talking about the "purple" krishnas starting to make the rounds. would be interested in hearing about them?


----------



## purplefuck

A friend of mine tried the Krishnas yesterday. It's LSD. This batch was from NL. No art on the back.


----------



## SpecialK_

I don't think it's too do with the art, I think it's the colour on the back. If anyone remembers the Alex Grey / Ganesha blotter there were two batches, one iwth a white back and one with a brown. Both had different doses.


----------



## headfuck123

the ones that i tried that were lsd were white on the back.


----------



## SpecialK_

Seen a friend today after taking over 30 of the Hofmann blotter, he actually took 30 at once at one point. They were Hofmann blotter but not the ones with the originals at the bottom. He is experienced with his cid so was fine, but he basically stopped communicating for a while, came back around 5 hours later making noises then slowly began to get himself together. Kept complaining about objects behind him covering his vision though and how when he swerved a pen everything around him was moving. So they seemed pretty good!


----------



## muzzard

30? lol seems a bit idiotic


----------



## SpecialK_

He was enjoying it fine although I think he's gonah have a rough few hours/days of readjusting after it.


----------



## headfuck123

30 seems a bit much lol. are these weak tabs?


----------



## muzzard

headfuck123 said:


> 30 seems a bit much lol. are these weak tabs?


 
yeah 30 seems really excessive. I probably wouldn't take more than 3 of any tab myself. If I've got a problem with tolerance, then it's best just to wait like a month, then trip again.

30 is just pretty dumb and expensive lol


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SpecialK_ said:


> He was enjoying it fine although I think he's gonah have a rough few hours/days of readjusting after it.



that would of been some sight that night! that boy has some head on them shoulders

shall be trying the hofmann originals soon, these ones dont have the small bike at the bottom the just say original , they have a weird molecule on the back that isnt LSD or ALD-52 which i also thought it could of been but no, twas not! they are the ones to the right of this photo





sadly i havent heard a report from my mates on just 1 or 2, just stupid massive amounts so didnt get a balanced review of them, wish others out there that have tried them would pipe up and let us know how they are before i munch a good load of these bad boys, not 30 tho obviously, that wuld be stupid, so 31 will do!

EDIT: picture is from google, not mine so dont know what other blotter is


----------



## Acidtek

30 tabs, did he get them for free, because if he didn't I think he got ripped off!

Sorry I'm guilty of not readin the thread!


----------



## SpecialK_

Acidtek said:


> 30 tabs, did he get them for free, because if he didn't I think he got ripped off!
> 
> Sorry I'm guilty of not readin the thread!



I can assure you all, but there will always be some that disagree, that these were legitimate Hofmann acid tabs and the guy ate 30. He began eating a few obviously to test the waters then when the time was right devoured a nice big square of 30. I think he's wondering what the fuck happened now and possibly in his intoxicated state it wasn't the most well thought out decisions, but during the trip he was behaving the way I'd expect someone on thirty trips to behave. There was a long period were no communication was possible with him, but following that he was tripping heavily but this guy is experienced with his cid and knew how to handle it and did so without any negative vibe. The duration of the trip itself didn't appear to be much longer either which is what many people say about higher cid doses.


----------



## Acidtek

It was that I didn't believe you mate, it's just hard to get your head round! I bet that's how he felt!


----------



## trippin_titties

I munched 10+ of the Hoffmans they were fine, after a huge 2 week binge of cactus, pills and other goodies it just added onto  my fuckedness.. Awell, bring on new years eve... I've had my taste of cactus now I want some moree! muahahhaa


----------



## Acidtek

How much cactus do you have to munch for a solid trip? I've heared it's a fuck load? Was it San pedro?


----------



## trippin_titties

Nope it was peruvian torch, I munched a pkt and a half (30gram) I tripped a fair little bit, Couldn't have actually physically eaten any more though as Its VILE. Ended up  purging loads of it up after like 5hours then tripping even harder. Would deffo say get 50G and just take it from the cactus for a nice good dose if you are used to  nice big trips 

So anyone came across any unusual blotter recently? - eps matt, what are those little munchers at the top right there? They look funky


----------



## Acidtek

Spongebobs


----------



## Acidtek

Unusual as in I haven't seen anyone else mention them that is!


----------



## trippin_titties

They any good?


----------



## Acidtek

I was pretty wasted of munching four, my mates who are a bit less experienced than me with acid got a good trip off two, so not too bad really!

This batch has had a few complaints from some of my other friends, so that has been relayed to source who assures us they will be laid stronger next time! %) they only got complaints though because you had to stimulate visuals by looking a naturally trippey art and the likes, as opposed to being fully emerged in the visuals! Lovely headspace though, solid laughter for eight hours!


----------



## lysergication

> So anyone came across any unusual blotter recently



I got blotters with a key with wings that were super weak.


----------



## SpecialK_

I've heard of those keys before I recall people saying they were eating 3+ blotter to no effect. They seem to pop up every once in a while!


----------



## Ismene

Has anyone tried the Hasslehoff-mans?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

besides the 30+ lad and trippin titties munchin a wee ten strip or so, a good few people have tried the hofmann originals in 1 1/2 - 2 tab doses and are saying they are very nice :D cant wait to be giving these a go soon
3 down the hatch will do me well i think, gf bought me a rainbow maker for crimbo, will be testing that out to its full potential with these bad boys!!!


----------



## scrooloose

no wonder i got confused i thought it was the benzo thread.

talking of LSD i wish i knew decent reliable people,i want ONE decent tab. my brain is a rubiks cube (idon,t have a real brain)and has displaced itself,all mixed up again,i think some pieces have also fallen out indeed one decent lsd experience to open the top of my skull,rearrange repair the cube,replace


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Have some Hare Krishnas coming through soon - will post more info when they turn up, along with a guestimation of dose & picture.


----------



## Acidtek

SpecialK_ said:


> I've heard of those keys before I recall people saying they were eating 3+ blotter to no effect. They seem to pop up every once in a while!



Sounds like the key to having money fly away!


----------



## headfuck123

me and 3 other friends all dropped 1.5 hoffmans last night at around 12 midnight (maybe slightly later) and we had a really nice giggly, visual trip! only reached what i would call bassline at around 1pm.


----------



## PredatorVision

only been able to get a minor amount of some middle of the road liquid for the past two months, finally been able to get a hold of some ganesha's again only £1 a pop too.. can't wait! hopefully they're the same quality as the last batch I tried.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

at a quid a pop, id be munching them in the tens omnomnomnomnom


----------



## SpecialK_

The taste of that would really be like boofing hairspray


----------



## matt<3ketamine

airwicks m8


----------



## tommybobbin

scrooloose said:


> no wonder i got confused i thought it was the benzo thread.
> 
> talking of LSD i wish i knew decent reliable people,i want ONE decent tab. my brain is a rubiks cube (idon,t have a real brain)and has displaced itself,all mixed up again,i think some pieces have also fallen out indeed one decent lsd experience to open the top of my skull,rearrange repair the cube,replace



Sounds like u need to defrag ur brain lol. I find ket does this in the right amounts . . .


----------



## Ismene

SpecialK_ said:


> I can assure you all, but there will always be some that disagree, that these were legitimate Hofmann acid tabs and the guy ate 30. He began eating a few obviously to test the waters then when the time was right devoured a nice big square of 30.



How long did he leave it after eating the first few tho? Obviously once you've eaten a few and left it 2 or 3 hours you could eat another 30 and not feel anything at all because re-dosing acid doesn't work. I ate 10 4 or 5 hours after first dosing and didn't feel a thing. I could've eaten 100.


----------



## SpecialK_

Ismene said:


> How long did he leave it after eating the first few tho? Obviously once you've eaten a few and left it 2 or 3 hours you could eat another 30 and not feel anything at all because re-dosing acid doesn't work. I ate 10 4 or 5 hours after first dosing and didn't feel a thing. I could've eaten 100.



Not too sure, he was on other drugs too was a bit of a mad binge so tolerance would've been there somewhat anyway from the likes of MDMA if I'm correct? But he was definately going for a trip of 30 tabs, he didn't wait, etc or anything I think once he knew they were tabs and what the craic was he munched them. As far as I know the people actually started off with plenty more tabs than 30 and came down with none.


----------



## Ismene

Yeah - a heavy MDMA session a day or two before knocks hell out of your LSD tolerance - puts it up a lot higher. Wouldn't put it up as high as 30 I wouldn't think tho!


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Anyone tried black micro dots?


----------



## SpecialK_

They were about here a while back and was hearing stories of people taking four for an okay trip. Wouldn't expect much out've them, fairly weak.


----------



## muzzard

some of these coming, anyone know how potent they are?


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

muzzard said:


> some of these coming, anyone know how potent they are?



They aren't lsd


----------



## muzzard

Crack4Lyfe said:


> They aren't lsd


 
based upon what? personal recent experience? I haven't seen any reports in this thread.

edit: might actually not be that print, but the guy said it was getafix, that's the first thing that came up on google, but there are other prints I've just seen now.


----------



## lysergication

a friend tried 1 hofmann " tha original" (with ying-yang on the back) and said it was weak. just put him in a good mood but no visuals activity. I'm gonna try one myself maybe tomorrow.

I've those alex grey with ganesh on the back to try too..


----------



## Myshkin

muzzard said:


> based upon what? personal recent experience? I haven't seen any reports in this thread.
> 
> edit: might actually not be that print, but the guy said it was getafix, that's the first thing that came up on google, but there are other prints I've just seen now.



If it's Getafix, the only Getafix tabs I know of recently have been Bromo-Dragonfly. Trust me, you do NOT want to neck a few of these at once and end up in hospital. 

Can't remember the dosage per tab (I had some in April / May of this year and reported it here, though I knew what I was buying at the time) but I find Bromo to be something that's worth investigating if you've never done it, although I wouldn't rush to go back there. Please be careful and if you decide to indulge then keep the dose low.


----------



## SpecialK_

muzzard said:


> based upon what? personal recent experience? I haven't seen any reports in this thread.
> 
> edit: might actually not be that print, but the guy said it was getafix, that's the first thing that came up on google, but there are other prints I've just seen now.



Although I haven't came across these personally. As soon as I saw that blotter picture something made me think that these aren't acid, I'm pretty sure I've seen these marked as something else elsewhere, so I would consider the above bits of advice before buying/dosing.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

lysergication said:


> a friend tried 1 hofmann " tha original" (with ying-yang on the back) and said it was weak. just put him in a good mood but no visuals activity. I'm gonna try one myself maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I've those alex grey with ganesh on the back to try too..



must be 2 batches of the hofmann originals as the one i have has a molecule on the back, an unknown molecule yes but a molecule none-the-less, so ill have a guess and try assess which one of these blotters is best, from a few people ive heard these are very good, 2 being described as 'very nice' but i think these ones i have are different from the ones your talking about


----------



## Ismene

The hoffman originals (with the molecule on the back) certainly arn't the strongest in the world but they have a nice feel. I'd start with 5 or so if you're experienced with LSD. 

But steer clear of the Hasslehoff-mans - you'd be better off smoking a rothman and going to look for Batman in Gotham than taking those.


----------



## Myshkin

Ismene said:


> But steer clear of the Hasslehoff-mans - you'd be better off smoking a rothman and going to look for Batman in Gotham than taking those.



He's on fire today. Watch out.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Ismene said:


> The hoffman originals (with the molecule on the back) certainly arn't the strongest in the world but they have a nice feel. I'd start with 5 or so if you're experienced with LSD.
> 
> But steer clear of the Hasslehoff-mans - you'd be better off smoking a rothman and going to look for Batman in Gotham than taking those.



starting with 3 just, may not be well laid as i think the person that was doing the fat freddies has done these and has done the same thing with these, may well be wrong but would make sense in a way


----------



## g1zzl3

Lovely Krishna's at the minute 150mikes! and the Blue ganesha's 120-130mike gonna be around soon! oooh its a trippy NYE :D


----------



## nestle

sup guys, long time lurker but only now signed up



Ismene said:


> The hoffman originals (with the molecule on the back) certainly arn't the strongest in the world but they have a nice feel. I'd start with 5 or so if you're experienced with LSD.
> 
> But steer clear of the Hasslehoff-mans - you'd be better off smoking a rothman and going to look for Batman in Gotham than taking those.



i hope you're wrong
i picked up a few for me and my friends, only have enough for 1 or 1.5 each

was hoping they were atleast half decent


just wish i picked up an assload of those cartoon shivas a few months back. they were visual as hell and pretty damn fun. pure psychedelia on a single tab.
that was my first tab, with pharohs being my second..

I did find pharohs a little weak incomparison to the shivas. The shivas gave me full on open eye visuals, everything was vivid and swaying.
people said these were shit tabs when i picked them up too! haha

anyway, how would these hoffmans compare to the cartoon shiva (few pages back, few 25 squares on foil)
or the pharohs?

if they are atleast as good as the shivas i'll be happy, lol.

sorry for the long post.

also i'm guessing you guys are probably very experienced with acid or have tolerances.

i have no tolerance and will be my third time tripping when i eventually eat these hoffmans.



-EDIT
i believe mine are the original ones with a molecule on the back.
p.s. people in this thread say they are from the freddy makers, thus comparable. would a freddy make me trip like a shiva?

x


----------



## Ismene

I think one is a bit stingy - 2 or 3 would probably be fine if you don't have any tolerance.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nestle said:


> sup guys, long time lurker but only now signed up
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you're wrong
> i picked up a few for me and my friends, only have enough for 1 or 1.5 each
> 
> was hoping they were atleast half decent
> 
> 
> just wish i picked up an assload of those cartoon shivas a few months back. they were visual as hell and pretty damn fun. pure psychedelia on a single tab.
> that was my first tab, with pharohs being my second..
> 
> I did find pharohs a little weak incomparison to the shivas. The shivas gave me full on open eye visuals, everything was vivid and swaying.
> people said these were shit tabs when i picked them up too! haha
> 
> anyway, how would these hoffmans compare to the cartoon shiva (few pages back, few 25 squares on foil)
> or the pharohs?
> 
> if they are atleast as good as the shivas i'll be happy, lol.
> 
> sorry for the long post.
> 
> also i'm guessing you guys are probably very experienced with acid or have tolerances.
> 
> i have no tolerance and will be my third time tripping when i eventually eat these hoffmans.
> 
> 
> 
> -EDIT
> i believe mine are the original ones with a molecule on the back.
> p.s. *people in this thread say they are from the freddy makers*, thus comparable. would a freddy make me trip like a shiva?
> 
> x



that is not true, nobody said in this thread they ARE from them but it might be true as i speculated


----------



## headflow

hi,im new here-back to the purple krishnas,i`ve got 4 of em its a part of the bottom left side of the blotter,but there is definately something on the backside

front






"]IMG]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/2168/img20111228114514.jpg[/IMG]

back






"]IMG]http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8218/img20111228114525.jpg[/IMG]

think its a part of the lsd-25 structure formula(outer ring) on the backside and as you can see,one of em got nothing on the back because the print doesnt cover all hits .-) anyone got experiences with those trips? i`ve only been told that there are "surely good",bought in western europe-happy new years eve tho! gonna give a feedback of those trips in a few days


----------



## matt<3ketamine

headflow said:


> hi,im new here-back to the purple krishnas,i`ve got 4 of em its a part of the bottom left side of the blotter,but there is definately something on the backside
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "]IMG]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/2168/img20111228114514.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "]IMG]http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8218/img20111228114525.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> think its a part of the lsd-25 structure formula(outer ring) on the backside and as you can see,one of em got nothing on the back because the print doesnt cover all hits .-) anyone got experiences with those trips? i`ve only been told that there are "surely good",bought in western europe-happy new years eve tho! gonna give a feedback of those trips in a few days





purplefuck said:


> A friend of mine tried the Krishnas yesterday. It's LSD. This batch was from NL. No art on the back.



from a few pages back

yours has a part of the molecular structure on the back because it is probably from around the middle of the sheet rather than the edges, around the edges blotter wont have the structure on them so it will make it look like theres 2 batches but it isnt, unless the colour of paper has changed which by the looks of it it hasnt, lik also stated a few pages, it happened to the ganesha, not a change in chemical but dosage id say!


----------



## headflow

ok sounds good,they were bought last week and i was told they are "fresh" and "good",paper seems to be good quality paper,rather thick,heading up for it tonite .-) making last decisions on how much i take,i`ll see,think i`ll take 2 cause i dropped a high amount of liquid acid last weekend,tolerance might be still higher than usual-and since they were bought close to the NL border,i think that are the ones from NL


----------



## matt<3ketamine

2 would be nice, 3 or 4 would be great tho :D


----------



## headflow

hehehe..i know,i`ll see,often i make up my decision when i drop it,i`ll give myself a 30minute timeframe as usual,just to overthink if i should take more,just relying on me and my inner thoughts,the outer setting and what i want off this trip,but i think with 4 tabs i`m on the safe side for a good new years eve bang,cause i rather like a firework in my brain than at the sky .-)


----------



## matt<3ketamine

take all 4 and love life!


----------



## headflow

here`s my short feedback on the krishnas: fairly well dosed,clean,beautiful trips! very clear journey to the mystical realms of time and space .-) if you can get your hands on some,don`t hesitate-they are very good and its definately acid,nothing else.took 3 around midnight and had a vibrating,spiralling 10hour blast,still afterglowing cause it was wonderful,no hangover-good stuff %) from my feeling i would say they are around 120mics per tab,but that´s just a vague evaluation.love and light in 2012!


----------



## Hunney-Bear

Re: Purple Ohm
I tried one back in 1990ish! Nice & potent trip :D
not seen any for ages


----------



## Hunney-Bear

No sourcing . Please famliarise yourself with the BLUA and EADD posting guidelines and welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## Hunney-Bear

Mailmonkey said:


> Yeah, is more reliable.
> 
> Acid tabs these days don't really seem to contain enough for a full on trip, specially if you used to dmt, any acid is gonna seem disappointing.
> 
> 10 mins seems very fast comeup!



I have noticed that some tabs have a Smell, sort of nutty, which is wrong! These are probably made from LAA and are about 10* weaker than normal trips.
LAA is extracted from Morning Glory seeds etc



SpecialK_ said:


> I think setting plays a big part with your visuals. Being outside makes me visuals much less prominent, with acid you really have to sit and 'watch' to get things to really happen. Music is a big influence also, I wouldn't say acid visuals are really distinct until you start dosing a few trips. But even at that, I've had great visuals off one specific blotter, dosed the same blotter a few weeks after and noticed substantial difference, just depends on the mindset at times I guess. Same way sometimes you spend an acid trip laughing for 8 hours straight or sometimes you barely hit the giggles.
> 
> Fastest ever comeup I had on cid I'm sure was about 15 minutes. I dosed about 4-5 blotter for the first time (dose for the first time, I was eating that blotter lots beforehand though), I think because each blotter had an individual dose it hit me faster as opposed to taking one large dose in one drop. It was really odd, never had it happen again like that, I was sick about 5 minutes after coming up though it was fairly intense. Reminded me of 2c-e's comeup.



I agree, Setting plays a vital role in the Experience.
Location: are you sitting comfortably?
Music: if it sounds like its from a horror movie, guess what ...
People: trusted friends only, or just you :D
These are a few things we need to think about before we take the plunge into sweeter waters 



Acid4Blood said:


> £50 fine for throwing poo whilst on acid!!!
> Northern Ireland is STEEP! Its only a €20 fine for throwing poo on acid here in the South. %)



Load of balls bouncing everywhere! same as staring at the sun, testes, testes 1,2,3!

you still have a concience when you trip & still consider how you affect others; or do you dissagree?


----------



## Myshkin

Welcome to EADD, Hunney Bear! I can see you have a lot to share with us, but I've merged the triple post in order to keep things tidy.

I've also edited one of your posts - we aren't here to help anybody with 'shopping' for LSD, no matter how politely they may ask.

Okay, that's it - enjoy the rest of your time here.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Hunney-Bear said:


> testes, testes 1,2,3!


ha 



> you still have a concience when you trip & still consider how you affect others; or do you dissagree?



I have WAAAAAAAY more of a conscience when I trip. Not only "consider"  how I affect others but truely worry for their personal wellbeing. I detect the slightest hint of a person's anxiety, internal worries or insecurities & change the direction of our conversation so as to work through these anxieties in a therapeutic way for the person's benefit.

Thats a hell of a long way from throwing poo at them! 

Had a great trip on 4 dancing bears last night. Nice clean acid. Still haven't slept yet but am mentally sound! 

EDIT: Ha! Just realised when you break the word conscience up it says Con Science!


----------



## Hunney-Bear

Acid4Blood said:


> ha
> 
> 
> 
> I have WAAAAAAAY more of a conscience when I trip. Not only "consider"  how I affect others but truely worry for their personal wellbeing. I detect the slightest hint of a person's anxiety, internal worries or insecurities & change the direction of our conversation so as to work through these anxieties in a therapeutic way for the person's benefit.



That shows that you can use your Instincts, your gut feelings -- Like our ancesters used to! -- these days, most people have lost this Skill to read Other's Energies, like micro body language & feelings etc. I know I have! you are truly blessed A4B. :D


----------



## Hunney-Bear

Vader said:


> Mate, I don't want to sound like your mother, but your not the first person to think you could handle doing silly amounts of acid, I've got a mate in a psych ward for that very reason. Take care of yourself, a mind is a terrible thing to waste. Could you not just have a nice pint and a spliff this weekend?



I read in Erowid (I think!) that if a person takes trips too often e.g. twice a week or so, it can cause psychosis.
give yourself time to Contemplate on the Experience, think how it relates to your life & how you can better yourself - otherwise the time was Wasted.
It is the Shamen way, to gain knowledge.


----------



## trippin_titties

Found one of those hoffmans lying around the other day, munched it.. as you do.Tripped lightly, even after munching a fair few the week before. They aren't bad. found a half the next day and felt a something. I've had stronger trips of one avatar than I did with like 10+ hoffmans.I really do think its down to set and setting, how how strong you are actually told the acid is.

Also, Key with wings blotter? Anyone any pictures? Sounds like the thing from rayman (yes the original ps1 game, not the shitty ps2 one). Or am I just hoping it has something to do with that... because it was a pretty trippy game


----------



## Acid4Blood

trippin_titties said:


> Also, Key with wings blotter? Anyone any pictures?







On the right, near the bottom.



I've had serious histamine release since taking acid on Monday. Can't stop itching. Annoying when trying to sleep. I have experienced this side effect from LSD before but not to this extent.

Reckon an OTC anti-histamine will do the job?


----------



## triphead34

have the choice between alex gray ganeshas/shivas and hoffman originals all for the same price so naturally i wanna get the best one, havent took any of these tabs recently as ive had some dots, anyone know which would be the best of the 3?


----------



## SpecialK_

They are all pretty similar to be honest, all three tabs aren't getting the greatest rep around here anymore. I'd say the Shivas if they are actually the Shiva blotter and not just mislabeled Ganeshas. I think noone should bother with Ganeshas anymore because their price has literally x3 in two years and these are all left over blotter. Then with the Originals I can't make heads or tails of these batches, even the same batches seem to be different, whoever is pumping out these blotter needs to think of something other than Hofmanns there's about 3 batches of them at the moment and I think there's at least two with Originals on them.

I'm actually starting to think there is multiple Fat Freddy batches too, because I've heard off one guy here that he got them from England on a recent trip, knowing the person before the layer and another said that his Fat Freddys were from Europe. 

Then we have the dots and there seems to be about 5 of those, seems to be lots of acid but it's not really that great price/dose wise at the minute.


----------



## headfuck123

im glad i have a hoff stashed away but iv only one so im taking a break from acid and mdma so that i have the lowest possible tolerance. Ill maybe have another solo trip and get some art work done.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

have a good selection these days, liquid or WoW's, hmmmmm decisions decisions


----------



## Hunney-Bear

SpecialK_ said:


> I recommend it, even though I've yet to try them. From what I gather these are the best tabs that have been in circulation for the past 2-3 years. They still seem to be as consistent as they were too. Some day, some day!



I'm getting very jealous now 
It has been years since I had a decent trip!
But i've been doing some more research on Erowid & a few other sites on trips. I will post the info afterwards :D


----------



## Hunney-Bear

I've had serious histamine release since taking acid on Monday. Can't stop itching. Annoying when trying to sleep. I have experienced this side effect from LSD before but not to this extent.

Reckon an OTC anti-histamine will do the job?[/QUOTE]

Probably best to use Recomended Medicine for that 
I didn't know that LSD can affect the 'histamine H2-receptor in brain'! amazing!!


----------



## Hunney-Bear

I was trying to research on frequency of use for LSD, and the norm is 1 week to a month. We could possibly take it twice a week, but that is pushing into the boundaries of Psychosis (Which can be affected by any Drug) so here are a few links to check out for those interested in your health.

LSD Psychosis - I like this Well Informed text, Written by a knowledgeable person. As for how often, scroll down to the Section Labelled '_PATTERN OF USE_'.

http://www.tu.edu/user_files/10/28.html

The next Link is, for me, very funny as it exposes the, Media & Political Myths, which have Poluted Society.

http://smokingbananapeels.blogspot.com/2009_01_01_archive.html

They can also be found on the Erowid Site, Somewhere 

I hope all this helps any of you peeps

Philip

P.S.

Also a quote from Erowid site:

ALD-52:  N-Acetyl-LSD.

According to the _Psychedelics Encyclopedia_, ALD-52 is rather commonly
found on the street sold as LSD-25.  However, it also claims that ALD-52
is actually a smoother trip than LSD.  Either way, ALD-52 tends to
decompose into LSD-25 rather quickly, so I really doubt the quality is
changed that much.

From : http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_ald52.shtml

That's it, enjoy :D


----------



## jacky09ftw

matt<3ketamine said:


> have a good selection these days, liquid or WoW's, hmmmmm decisions decisions



Also have a excellent selection these days. Atm have dalai lamas and WoW's(2 different batches for myself. Now all ive to do is get this bottle of liquid sorted :D


----------



## Myshkin

Hunney-Bear said:


> We could possibly take it twice a week, but that is pushing into the boundaries of Psychosis



That's exactly how I lost my mid-twenties.


----------



## headfuck123

can someone recommend a good nature documentry to watch while im tripping?


----------



## Myshkin

Anything Attenborough. They always have him narrating the best camera work. Always. Try _Trials of Life_ for old-skool kicks.

Nature documentaries while tripping.


----------



## headfuck123

thanx! iv opted for "life" with attenborough. Looks like my quiet night in being sobre has turned into a voyage into the jungle with big Dave lol. awk well, should be fun


----------



## Myshkin

Sounds great! I envy you so much that I almost dug out my remaining mushrooms.


----------



## headfuck123

dont do it! i wish id left that tab where it was, for a special time but then i thought fuck it!


----------



## Hunney-Bear

matt<3ketamine said:


> gf bought me a rainbow maker for crimbo, will be testing that out to its full potential with these bad boys!!!



I still have my Astro-Lamp (With Note Confetti inside) great for making a Faux 'Araura Borialis' Fantastic on a White Wall


----------



## Hunney-Bear

muzzard said:


> some of these coming, anyone know how potent they are?



It looks like the edges are frayed & bulky, Like they've been dipped in Water & most of the LSD Extracted!
I had one once, unreliable source, no hitter


----------



## Myshkin

Erm... they're Bromo-DragonFLY.


----------



## Hunney-Bear

SamhainGrim said:


> Welcome to EADD, Hunney Bear! I can see you have a lot to share with us, but I've merged the triple post in order to keep things tidy.
> 
> I've also edited one of your posts - we aren't here to help anybody with 'shopping' for LSD, no matter how politely they may ask.



Thanyou Sam, I have read Both of your inputs & will Post Accordingly.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

anything david attenbourgh with low/no sound then stick some boards of canada or other trippy music over the top, maybe get it to synchronize, always seems to synch when tripping if done properly :D


----------



## Hunney-Bear

Acid4Blood said:


> Had a great trip on 4 dancing bears last night. Nice clean acid. Still haven't slept yet but am mentally sound!



They sound like very nice & Clean Trips, Yummy 

BTW ... This Morning, I stepped on a Cornflake, on the floor (Crunch) Then, as Luck would have it, I stepped on another one, followed by another. Now I fear I will be called a "Serial Killer"


----------



## trammies

Hunney-Bear said:


> They sound like very nice & Clean Trips, Yummy
> 
> BTW ... This Morning, I stepped on a Cornflake, on the floor (Crunch) Then, as Luck would have it, I stepped on another one, followed by another. Now I fear I will be called a "Serial Killer"



That joke's a classic :')


----------



## SpecialK_

Hunney-Bear said:


> I was trying to research on frequency of use for LSD, and the norm is 1 week to a month. We could possibly take it twice a week, but that is pushing into the boundaries of Psychosis (Which can be affected by any Drug) so here are a few links to check out for those interested in your health.



Taking acid every week will make it boring, every two weeks probably too. It's not that it frys your head, it just becomes boring. I've done it for months and don't recommend it as it takes months to get things back to normal. 2-4 weeks is fine if you ask me, but I've found now after taking acid plenty of times that I'm just saving it for special occasions now, get a lot more out of it then and that's on recreational terms not thoughts/spirituality/etc. 

Too much dicksizing in this thread at the moment, wouldn't mind hearing some actual reports on all these available things or even estimated ug doses. All hearing no eating.


----------



## Hunney-Bear

are you talking about experience: Music, Art & Sex etc?


----------



## FlyingJack

Why Don't U Post Pictures of the Blotters available around you at the moment and Not Old Downloads  of Pictures that everybody has seen Over & over ?...
Show me what's in your hand right now!!!... Post something more Personal.....


----------



## FlyingJack

Why Don't U Post Pictures of the Blotters available around you at the moment and Not Old Downloads of Pictures that everybody has seen Over & over ?...
Show me what's in your hand right now!!!... Post something more Personal.....


----------



## FlyingJack

Any More Stupid comments to add Hunney-Bear ??...


----------



## FlyingJack

What kind of Question is that ??... Who takes Acid to sit & watch a documentary ??... Maybe somewhere in your Trip the idea might cross ur mind to sit & watch a documentary... Other than that what answer do U expect ??...


----------



## SpecialK_

FlyingJack said:


> Why Don't U Post Pictures of the Blotters available around you at the moment and Not Old Downloads  of Pictures that everybody has seen Over & over ?...
> Show me what's in your hand right now!!!... Post something more Personal.....



I'm fine thanks, I'm not one for taking photos of my stash and posting it up online. Not that I even have one at the moment.


----------



## headfuck123

FlyingJack said:


> What kind of Question is that ??... Who takes Acid to sit & watch a documentary ??... Maybe somewhere in your Trip the idea might cross ur mind to sit & watch a documentary... Other than that what answer do U expect ??...



i dont think its a stupid question tbh. everyone enjoys different things while tripping. I find it interesting to watch cool documentries while tripping because it makes me think really deeply about some stuff thats goin on in the world. Id rather do that than just wander about being confused, giggling at everything. (not saying that isnt fun also but i just like to try and gain something from every trip!)


----------



## breakcorefiend

headfuck123 said:


> i dont think its a stupid question tbh. everyone enjoys different things while tripping. I find it interesting to watch cool documentries while tripping because it makes me think really deeply about some stuff thats goin on in the world. Id rather do that than just wander about being confused, giggling at everything. (not saying that isnt fun also but i just like to try and gain something from every trip!)


 
I wholeheartly agree, my fave setting for tripping is with a few mates listening to some nice tunes and smoking weed whilst rocking back n forth in a hammock staring outta my 18 foot windows at london (im on the 8th floor so good views) acid at parties is just too hectic and too many things going on/people to babysit when they turn sour etc, its all about the relaxation


----------



## breakcorefiend

FlyingJack said:


> Why Don't U Post Pictures of the Blotters available around you at the moment and Not Old Downloads of Pictures that everybody has seen Over & over ?...
> Show me what's in your hand right now!!!... Post something more Personal.....





FlyingJack said:


> Why Don't U Post Pictures of the Blotters available around you at the moment and Not Old Downloads of Pictures that everybody has seen Over & over ?...
> Show me what's in your hand right now!!!... Post something more Personal.....





FlyingJack said:


> Any More Stupid comments to add Hunney-Bear ??...



Any more multiple posts you'd like to make?


----------



## mrsusan

I love watching nature documentaries whilst tripping. Maybe not with my full attention all the time, but I like to have it on in the background. 

Last time I watched this new one called Earthflight, which follows birds as they migrate etc. It was amazing and I started to feel like I was one of the birds, flying all over America. Couldn't take my eyes off it.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

breakcorefiend said:


> Any more multiple posts you'd like to make?


bet he's feeling lik a right nipple now!


----------



## headfuck123

breakcorefiend said:


> I wholeheartly agree, my fave setting for tripping is with a few mates listening to some nice tunes and smoking weed whilst rocking back n forth in a hammock staring outta my 18 foot windows at london (im on the 8th floor so good views) acid at parties is just too hectic and too many things going on/people to babysit when they turn sour etc, its all about the relaxation



exactly the same here mate. i find acid at parties just fries my head if there are too many drunk people being obnoxious. best setting for me is with about 3 or 4 close mates with some nice weed, a few beers, nice tunes and some fun activities like drawing or watching funny or cool videos. And im jelous of your view of the city! I love staring at architecture, cityscapes or just big spaces while tripping.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

headfuck123 said:


> exactly the same here mate. i find acid at parties just fries my head if there are too many drunk people being obnoxious. best setting for me is with about 3 or 4 close mates with some nice weed, a few beers, nice tunes and some fun activities like drawing or watching funny or cool videos. And im jelous of your view of the city! I love staring at architecture, cityscapes or *just big spaces while tripping.*



festival season is upon us and you are gonna love it this year ill say! ^ them words describe sunflower fest for me
hopefully have some good lucy for it!


----------



## bowserthedog

One time after taking two avatars I watched some parts of Planet Earth I have on DVD on the comedown.  
Some really beautiful scenery, and I love to laugh when some of the animals do hilarious things, also the narrator is great on those documentaries, he seems to have a bit of a sense of humor about it though subtle.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

david attenbourgh will turn out to be god, we all know it


----------



## hx_

headfuck123 said:


> ! I love staring at architecture, cityscapes or just big spaces while tripping.



This is why boomtown is such an amazing festival. When you've been there a couple of days or you've had enough trips you quite often forget where you actually are (as in you forget you're at a festival)!


----------



## SpecialK_

bowserthedog said:


> One time after taking two avatars I watched some parts of Planet Earth I have on DVD on the comedown.
> Some really beautiful scenery, and I love to laugh when some of the animals do hilarious things, also the narrator is great on those documentaries, he seems to have a bit of a sense of humor about it though subtle.



I'd love to see Frozen Planet, the latest one on Blueray on a massive HD TV while tripping. I think that would be one of the most awe inspiring things to watch.


----------



## Clarkee1983

Had one of the new dancing bears out raving the other night and have to say I wasn't too overwhelmed - only few visuals and not much head fuck.

Did have 25mg 2cb and couple of E's about 4+5 hours in and was then tripping nicely but I put that down to the 2cb more than the bears. 

I'm a fairly experienced tripper and only have a limited supply - can anyone advise me how many of these dancing bears I should be boshing to get a nice 12hour trip. 

I heard they are lovely and clean and wouldn't want a wasted trip if I only get 2 and it turns out you need 4+ for a good time!

Cheers


----------



## PracticePractice

FlyingJack said:


> What kind of Question is that ??... Who takes Acid to sit & watch a documentary ??... Maybe somewhere in your Trip the idea might cross ur mind to sit & watch a documentary... Other than that what answer do U expect ??...



Casey Hardison.


----------



## breakcorefiend

FlyingJack said:


> What kind of Question is that ??... Who takes Acid to sit & watch a documentary ??... Maybe somewhere in your Trip the idea might cross ur mind to sit & watch a documentary... Other than that what answer do U expect ??...



Frozen planet was spectacular on acid, watching the orca's stalk seals in packs, proper epic, i know its only text but your posts come across abit hostile, to each their own and all that, i like doing acid in general, whether its in a park near the river or at a party or chilling in me hammock, its all good


----------



## breakcorefiend

Clarkee1983 said:


> Had one of the new dancing bears out raving the other night and have to say I wasn't too overwhelmed - only few visuals and not much head fuck.
> 
> Did have 25mg 2cb and couple of E's about 4+5 hours in and was then tripping nicely but I put that down to the 2cb more than the bears.
> 
> *I'm a fairly experienced tripper and only have a limited supply - can anyone advise me how many of these dancing bears I should be boshing to get a nice 12hour trip.
> *
> I heard they are lovely and clean and wouldn't want a wasted trip if I only get 2 and it turns out you need 4+ for a good time!
> 
> Cheers



According to a seasoned user (A4B %) ) he dropped 4 and had a spangltastic time so id say a 4 square or if you're feeling adventurous put 5 on your tongue and load a pipe of dmt then let the spirit realm absorb you :D


----------



## Acid4Blood

Clarkee1983 said:


> I'm a fairly experienced tripper and only have a limited supply - can anyone advise me how many of these dancing bears I should be boshing to get a nice 12hour trip.
> 
> I heard they are lovely and clean and wouldn't want a wasted trip if I only get 2 and it turns out you need 4+ for a good time!
> 
> Cheers



Yeah, as BCF sez, i've been eating 3 or 4 at a time with the dancing bears.
Initially thought they were ~70mics but after a few trips I'd estimate closer to ~50mics as 4 felt more like 200mic trip than 3. Nice clean acid tho. Just a tad on the weak side. 
Did 3 early yesterday & still have slight visual enhancement/movement now even after sleeping.

EDIT: Beaten to it! %)


----------



## Clarkee1983

Thanks for the advice guys. They're cheap enough so will make sure I have enough for a good time - always prefer something nice and clean rather than a heavy dirty blotter. 

Clarkee


----------



## Hunney-Bear

FlyingJack said:


> Why Don't U Post Pictures of the Blotters available around you at the moment and Not Old Downloads of Pictures that everybody has seen Over & over ?...
> Show me what's in your hand right now!!!... Post something more Personal.....



So Mr Flying, you want me to send incriminating evidence eh? Now, let me think, was I born yesterday??
I may look like I was


----------



## Hunney-Bear

About Documentaries: I was thinking that the best one would the one that inspires and teaches you; to wonder in awe at the Beauty of the Natural world. It may be a good idea to stimulate the ears as well as the brain e.g. Waterfalls, Thunder, animal sounds or even the sound of trees swaying due to the breeze.

Just a few ideas which may help or not!

and you dont even have to hug a tree


----------



## headfuck123

i went for this -- http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/life/ i kept getting stuck in a loop where I would gather thoughts about our planet and how we are all simply creatures that make up the ecosystem and just as I would conclude my theory I would completely forget what i was even thinking about. It was really frustrating but i still feel I gained something from that trip.


----------



## muzzard

headfuck123 said:


> i kept getting stuck in a loop where I would gather thoughts about our planet and how we are all simply creatures that make up the ecosystem and just as I would conclude my theory I would completely forget what i was even thinking about. It was really frustrating but i still feel I gained something from that trip.


 
I always get stuck in the thought loop too


----------



## headfuck123

it was pickling my head a bit because it went on for hours but every time I would forget what i was thinking about, I would have to just accept that i will never remember lol.


----------



## muzzard

headfuck123 said:


> it was pickling my head a bit because it went on for hours but every time I would forget what i was thinking about, I would have to just accept that i will never remember lol.


 
lol i know the exact feeling


----------



## Vader

Anyone had the dots going around Bristol and know if they're any good? Don't know what colour.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

if they are black/brown, id avoid them like the plague


----------



## headfuck123

and iv heard brown ones are very very weak


----------



## matt<3ketamine

headfuck123 said:


> and iv heard brown ones are very very weak



and very very unclean 

mate felt sick and tense from just one, said he had a little headspace but no visuals or euphoria whatsoever


----------



## SpecialK_

The brown ones aren't worth their price tag either. They are left overs that people couldn't shift until the hype about how shit they were died down, don't bother with them unless they are ridiculously cheap.


----------



## ricardo08

what would people recommend around London atm? I've been out of the game for a while..


----------



## breakcorefiend

cartoon shivas are about in london at the moment, well at least my mate has some, hmm it has been an awfully long time since i last dabbled...


----------



## ricardo08

cool i'll keep an eye out. any idea on strength?


----------



## breakcorefiend

I had alot of these during the summer and id say they were around 80-130 ug have a sorta soapy taste like the ganeshas did, good fun though


----------



## ricardo08

My connection tells me he has Hoffmann Bicycles. What's the word on these atm?


----------



## headfuck123

i heard there may be a few different batches around but im not certain about that. I had them a couple days before xmas and 1.5 give me a pretty nice and clean 12+ hour trip


----------



## Acid4Blood

ricardo08 said:


> My connection tells me he has Hoffmann Bicycles. What's the word on these atm?



Hit & miss with batches.

Last Hoff bikes I had were very weak.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

ricardo08 said:


> My connection tells me he has Hoffmann Bicycles. What's the word on these atm?



if they have original at the bottom of the 25 square then you should be grand

*NSFW*: 









a good lot of people had these and said they are fairly nice, 2 doing the trick for some, others saying you need 5 but that may just be what their sweet spot is, so overall meant to be good  hope this helps

if they are the ones that say 2010 at the bottom, they will be shite, sorry


----------



## ricardo08

I've used this guy for a few years now and everything so far has been good bar one or two shitty batches. Will check they're 'Original' before purchase  Cheers for the info guys.


----------



## Acid4Blood

matt<3ketamine said:


> if they have original at the bottom of the 25 square then you should be grand
> 
> if they are the ones that say 2010 at the bottom, they will be shite, sorry



I think by Hoffman Bicycles he could be referring to the ones with a small bicycle on each of the bottom 5 hits of every 25-hit square. Can't find a pic right now but I had them in summer 2010 & they were both weak & inconsistent. The white border on each sheet contained way more LSD than the middle of each sheet. Weaker than the 2010s IMO.


----------



## tommybobbin

I have Hoffman print, small bicycle on the bottom 5 but with a yellow border. New batch maybe? Told 150mics, take that as you will . . .


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ All Hoffs have a yellow border around every 25-hit square/picture.
The white border I was referring to surrounds each 500-hit sheet.

Still could be a new batch tho. Let us know what they're like if you try them.


----------



## tommybobbin

I will, seems to have a LSD molecule in green on the back. Like the Avatars I was getting previously from the same source.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

tommybobbin said:


> I will, seems to have a LSD molecule in green on the back. Like the Avatars I was getting previously from the same source.



hmm interesting, the krishna's had this too


----------



## Hunney-Bear

fun & games 
I was watching *"Howard Marks On Drugs"* the other day, on Current TV. very interesting, about possibilities of legalising some of them :D
you can watch the full footage on the following link:
www.imdb.com/video/wab/vi1162844697/
or do a search.
Could the likes of LSD be legalised? or are there too many Urban myths about it atm?


----------



## MuzzPGP

I had the delight in coming into contact with some what was purported to be 'double set' 125ug mad hatter blotters.

I dropped two and had ego death around the 1:30 mark. Somewhere around 1h I realsied I might be in a state and decided to go into my bedroom and melted partly on the floor/bed for sometime before realising for an instant who was I and where was I and what was I doing, then instantly forgot. The trip was wild and varied and included parts where I could travel in the 4th dimension through small 'atoms' that would explode into sheer whiteness in one 'time zone' to the next.

Also random constructs of part words kept coming into my head at various stages such as marshmellowtriagle and elephantshroom and triangadidledadllewhatsit, I have no idea why or where these words were coming from but they made perfect sense to me at that precise moment.


----------



## breakcorefiend

^ im yet to trip like that from acid  necking 6 strong blotters still doesnt get me there, only breakthrough doses of dmt


----------



## Ismene

^^

I don't think you ever will. And I've taken LSD in doses large enough to stun a charging rhino. I've never had "ego-death"(which is what exactly? "the ego" is a discredited 100 year old idea of Freuds that was linked to psychedelics 60 years later by Leary in an attempt to make tripping sound interesting and valid to politicians and straight people - so you can tell your parents that actually, you arn't tripping your nuts off  - "I'm having an ego death mom"...)

LSD makes the world look sort of like a painting and you see various patterns behind your eyes. I think anything more than that comes from how vivid your imagination is.


----------



## Ismene

Anyone tried some enigma blotter?


----------



## breakcorefiend

Ismene said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't think you ever will. And I've taken LSD in doses large enough to stun a charging rhino. I've never had "ego-death"(which is what exactly? "the ego" is a discredited 100 year old idea of Freuds that was linked to psychedelics 60 years later by Leary in an attempt to make tripping sound interesting and valid to politicians and straight people - so you can tell your parents that actually, you arn't tripping your nuts off  - "I'm having an ego death mom"...)
> 
> LSD makes the world look sort of like a painting and you see various patterns behind your eyes. I think anything more than that comes from how vivid your imagination is.



I agree fully, i think its all down to how your imagination works, pretty annoying really as ive heard of people having amazing 'sounding' trips and i can never get that fucked! dmt on the other hand shot me into a patchwork galaxy with dancing chairs etc..


----------



## Ismene

^

I think it's that and the pressure you can feel to make your trips sound more dramatic than they actually were.  If you're telling your mate that you took acid are you going to say "I giggled for a bit and the lights had a slightly different look to them.." or are you going to say "This elephant dressed in a pink tutu jumped out of the wall and I rode it around the room..it was amazing brah.."


----------



## breakcorefiend

haha very true, people will add legs to a story if they can, well its been a good few months since my last trip so hopefully tolerance is right down! i still doubt i will have a spectacular trip though, may need some dmt too, the most noticable trip ive had from acid was having the walls in my flat turn black then all the colour pour off like liquid, was bizzarre to say the least but no travelling dimensions on an atom..


----------



## joe90

Ismene said:


> ^^
> 
> LSD makes the world look sort of like a painting and you see various patterns behind your eyes. I think anything more than that comes from how vivid your imagination is.



Great description of acid. All the rest is just imagination and some fear mixed together.


----------



## benson7

Yeah I've never had Fear and Loathing style visuals either! I get cool closed eye tunnel visuals which feel like that they are coming from between my eyes when I take enough acid and smoke enough weed.


----------



## Space invader

I agree with discussion above on all these super duper trips people r having with such vivid visuals and life changing stuff going on. Tis all bollocks imo. Ive been taking acid from  1990 and never got as far as random trippers seem to. So, by logic, i started takin stupid doses of blotters to try to reach the level of all these wonderful, fantastic trips people were having, only to find out the hard way that u dont actually see dragons running about and all the other bullshit they make up. Missed a few mondays in work by the way trying to reach this crazy cartoon world. Then, as u get wiser u realise, most if not all these stories r made up by people so afraid to take acid, they fantasize about its effects. Anyway, fuck that was a long post, but at least some of u have encountered this shit. Makes me laugh now.


----------



## Ismene

joe90 said:


> Great description of acid. All the rest is just imagination and some fear mixed together.



I think I read that "the world looks like a painting" in Benny shoons book about ayahuasca and it struck me as the best description of the psychedelic state I'd ever heard.


----------



## breakcorefiend

Yeah i notice that too, everything looks as if it has been painted in oils, especially on high doses

Btw Ismene how were the hoffmann originals?


----------



## Ismene

Hoffman originals are nice. Not the strongest but very pleasant.


----------



## fatmannero

*snip*

You can't source here - its not allowed, read the BL user agreement / rules.




And welcome to BL and EADD.


----------



## fatmannero

iv been what id say as an experienced tripper since i was very young, i live in the england and id say for the last 10 years iv never come in to contact with LSD in all that time, its so sad and iv got no idea why this is and its not a very popular street drug... when i was young and living in scotland it was very popular.. is it just me or has LSD stopped being made in england??
how the hell to find this stuff is beond me...
i even traveled to india to try and find this drug, with no joy!
mushrooms are my only option but i miss tripping on lsd..Sad


----------



## koneko

^
Well you know what they say fatmannero - the acid finds you.


----------



## watsons torment

had 5 little brown/black microdots last night, have been going around the Bristol area for some time, cheap and shit.

20ug each maybe?


----------



## Ismene

watsons torment said:


> had 5 little brown/black microdots last night, have been going around the Bristol area for some time, cheap and shit.
> 
> 20ug each maybe?



Send some to fatmannero.


----------



## watsons torment

Ismene said:


> Send some to fatmannero.



He would be bitterly disappointed.

Fatmannero, here are the following steps required for acid to find you.

1.  Go to an event where they are playing psytrance, yes i know it sounds horrible but just take some ear plugs.
2.  Befriend a crusty
3.  LSD ACQUIRED!


----------



## fatmannero

10 years is a long time to wait!!
im origunaly from scotland im sure its much easier to find up there!!
i must be looking in the wrong places!


----------



## fatmannero

lol nice one!! sounds like a good plan...
i thought they had vanished of the face of the earth... until i found this thread!!


----------



## fatmannero

yep you could do that!


----------



## lysergication

lysergication said:


> a friend tried 1 hofmann " tha original" (with ying-yang on the back) and said it was weak. just put him in a good mood but no visuals activity. I'm gonna try one myself maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I've those alex grey with ganesh on the back to try too..



I've tried one grey with ganesh on the backside with ~80-100mg of MDMA and they're not super strong but  definitely actives nonetheless. 2 of them should give me a nice experience.


----------



## Ismene

watsons torment said:


> 2.  Befriend a crusty



Preferably the one mumbling "doses..doses.."


----------



## SpecialK_

watsons torment said:


> had 5 little brown/black microdots last night, have been going around the Bristol area for some time, cheap and shit.
> 
> 20ug each maybe?



Yeah these are the ones I've been posting about, shite!

Anyone heard of Geminis or a name similar? Supposedly 180ug which sounds like a nice dose.


----------



## ricardo08

matt<3ketamine said:


> if they have original at the bottom of the 25 square then you should be grand
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good lot of people had these and said they are fairly nice, 2 doing the trick for some, others saying you need 5 but that may just be what their sweet spot is, so overall meant to be good  hope this helps
> 
> if they are the ones that say 2010 at the bottom, they will be shite, sorry



turns out the ones i got are originals so i guess that's a good thing. They also have the lsd molecule on the back in black though, not green. Anyone got an estimate on the strength of these?


----------



## nestle

cant say a dosage but 1 gave a weak nice visual, enjoyable trip. id say do 2 or 3
they arent that bad tho


----------



## MuzzPGP

Space invader said:


> I agree with discussion above on all these super duper trips people r having with such vivid visuals and life changing stuff going on. Tis all bollocks imo. Ive been taking acid from  1990 and never got as far as random trippers seem to. So, by logic, i started takin stupid doses of blotters to try to reach the level of all these wonderful, fantastic trips people were having, only to find out the hard way that u dont actually see dragons running about and all the other bullshit they make up. Missed a few mondays in work by the way trying to reach this crazy cartoon world. Then, as u get wiser u realise, most if not all these stories r made up by people so afraid to take acid, they fantasize about its effects. Anyway, fuck that was a long post, but at least some of u have encountered this shit. Makes me laugh now.


 
I can assure you I'm neither making things up or even exaggerating. The trips I took were super strong/clean - at least purported to be anyway. Plus I hadn't taken acid for at least 6 weeks, so my tolerance had completely gone down. If ppl don't believe me fine, or think my 'story' is embellished - I'm not really that bothered. Was just trying to convey what I experienced with a group of like minded ppl, considering in IRL I don't really have any friends who are on the same page with regard to LSD.

The only times I've experienced a deep trip was my first time off 2 avatars and this time. All the other times I've taken it, it's been quite weak visuals. Probably because my tolerance was up or in the case of the pharaoh blotters because the acid was weak/impure.


----------



## Necotu

*Currently present Avatar blotters in eastern Europe.   Reports?*

There were some Shiva blotters recently, not bad... but not so powerful either... There are Fat Fredy's currently circluating and Avatars here.  Fat Fredy's were stronger in my opinion...   havent heard reports about Avatar from friends so I would like to hear from You about it and how do You compare it to current Fat Fredy's?

       The strongest stuff I tried in this area is Hofmman 2000 but that was 10 years ago...

                I dont know where it is coming from but I am in southeast Europe


----------



## Pietttaimf

...


----------



## Nephtys

You have to test your blotters. Subjective experiences and the exact micrograms don't go well together...


----------



## kingme

also, isnt this more appropriate in the EADD forums? where availability is discussed?

as a side note, there were some hoffmans that were laid last year if i remember correctly, not all are form 10years ago...


----------



## Necotu

kingme said:


> also, isnt this more appropriate in the EADD forums? where availability is discussed?
> 
> as a side note, there were some hoffmans that were laid last year if i remember correctly, not all are form 10years ago...


 
yeah, I know that they "showed" again.. few times again. Speaking of which, were they good, those from last year?


----------



## Ismene

ricardo08 said:


> turns out the ones i got are originals so i guess that's a good thing. They also have the lsd molecule on the back in black though, not green.



Rather worryingly it isn't the LSD molecule. Fuck knows what it is, hasn't it got an E on one of the molecule branches?


----------



## Jesusgreen

PD -> European & African Drug Discussion


----------



## jacky09ftw

Getting some of the geminis in the next few days should be good stuff


----------



## pwm

Ismene said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't think you ever will. And I've taken LSD in doses large enough to stun a charging rhino. I've never had "ego-death"(which is what exactly? "the ego" is a discredited 100 year old idea of Freuds that was linked to psychedelics 60 years later by Leary in an attempt to make tripping sound interesting and valid to politicians and straight people - so you can tell your parents that actually, you arn't tripping your nuts off  - "I'm having an ego death mom"...)
> 
> LSD makes the world look sort of like a painting and you see various patterns behind your eyes. I think anything more than that comes from how vivid your imagination is.



LSD is just a tool, like a hammer. Visuals and whatnots are just pleasant side effects. Its purpose is to deactivate your mind's incredibly efficient filtering system which you've been developing since birth so that you can temporarily experience everything as it is and not how you think it is or how you'd like it to be. 

The ego-death a.k.a. enlightenment experience does not come from the substance. It comes from you (or as you've said from your imagination which is really the product of your mind). It is a momentary deep understanding of how the universe and everything in it including you is one and indistinguishable. And this is the universe's true nature, this is how it really is. It is a very profound realization which could leave you somewhat delusional for a while. I for example cried like a baby (haven't cried like that since I was a kid).

I don't think there is a recipe to achive this, and it is a rare blessing, but set and setting plays an enormous role. Try fasting for at least a full day (which imho is a great way to reduce your ego construct), go out to nature, meditate if you know how to do that, take a large dose of acid and just experience yourself and the world without any expectations whatsoever. Just sit and be.

Also I think as long as people refer to taking LSD as being "fucked up" they will probably miss out on these apsects.


----------



## Hunney-Bear

watsons torment said:


> He would be bitterly disappointed.
> 
> Fatmannero, here are the following steps required for acid to find you.
> 
> 1.  Go to an event where they are playing psytrance, yes i know it sounds horrible but just take some ear plugs.
> 2.  Befriend a crusty
> 3.  LSD ACQUIRED!





Ismene said:


> Preferably the one mumbling "doses..doses.."



@Ismene ... ROFL
Crust the Clown gets around a Lot these days!


----------



## Hunney-Bear

@ pwm
Thankyou, that is one of the most perfect explainations of a proper Trip i've ever read!
I have never had a ego-death, been very close I think. But to be connected to the Universe in that fashion, Never 

In order to go flying off to some fantasy land or even experience out-of-body type trips, as some are describing, the person would probably have to take Belladonna or Datura. or maybe a DMT containing plant.


----------



## TrippingBallzz

Be aware of some of the Hofmanns flying around, some legit LSD, 70-90mcg, others RC on the blotter...these have the classic taste, long come up, long duration, heavy body load. 
Dalai Lamas, reportedly 180-200mics, nice clean acid. Avatars are also very good, snatch em all if you can!


----------



## SpecialK_

jacky09ftw said:


> Getting some of the geminis in the next few days should be good stuff



Post up here how they are , they look to be the next ones to flood the area although I'm going to wait for a few reports first most likely before buying. Seems to be plenty about anyway my mate told me, I'll see if I speak to him this weekend and post up what he thought.


----------



## Hunney-Bear

any ideas on the strengh of the Pink Smileys? I can get Yellow=50 ish, Blue=100 ish, & Pink=150-200 ish.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

the twins/gemini's kicking about are great! had 1 1/2 last night and had a great trip, chinese writing on the walls everywhere, lovely euphoria and clean come-up, gonna say about 100 solid mics on them, maybe less, but thats purely speculation and all you got to know is they are great wee blotters and 2-3 would be well enough for most people's sweet spot


----------



## fly-

Avatars still going pretty strongly in Netherlands. They are good clean acid, get them while u can.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Bring them back please :d


----------



## TangerinO

Had an Avatar in Australia, some of the best tabs around.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

gettin offered red shivas? dont know if they are the same print as krishna but will find out soon enough  meant to be good and strong tho


----------



## SpecialK_

Anymore on these Twins? I recall the old ones being about 90-100ug supposedly, which sounds about right by what people are saying. Going to get some this week. 

Had the last of my Fat Freddys last night, but spent the entire time laughing my head off. Can't wait to eat a few Twins!


----------



## SpecialK_

Got some Twins today, can't wait to drop them at the weekend. Contemplating a candy flip.


----------



## mattnotrik

Got offered "Mayans" today, they looks like some mad mayan inscriptions, sold as 280ug+++, sorry if havent read the pages of posts.... reviews? ALOT of good reviews he said anyway, he would, said strongest hes ever had

Sort of like pieces of this


----------



## Space invader

Got some gemini twins to sample, first ive had since fat freddys. Mite try a pill or 2 with it. Dont know wat to do. Its like im scared! Lol


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

I've been after sampling those for ages


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

mattnotrik said:


> Got offered "Mayans" today, they looks like some mad mayan inscriptions, sold as 280ug+++, sorry if havent read the pages of posts.... reviews? ALOT of good reviews he said anyway, he would, said strongest hes ever had
> 
> Sort of like pieces of this




I've been after that print for ages, never seen them in the UK


----------



## SpecialK_

mattnotrik said:


> Got offered "Mayans" today, they looks like some mad mayan inscriptions, sold as 280ug+++, sorry if havent read the pages of posts.... reviews? ALOT of good reviews he said anyway, he would, said strongest hes ever had



Wouldn't go as far as 280ug mate, but if they are the Mayan Calanders although they are getting a little old now so potency might have been lost I'd say jump on them. Never got to try either them or the Dalai's and raging I didn't, would've loved to even have one just to see.


----------



## Space invader

U should, just gonna trip straight first time. Might try a stim, but blood pressure goes up with me when tripping. I get heavy body loads for some reason!


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

You get body load on acid? I thought you didn't... if you do i'm not gonna try it :/


----------



## breakcorefiend

yeah sometimes with the lesser quality synths of acid (alex gray ganeshas, shivas etc) issues like tension in neck/shoulders/back is reported, its not too pleasant as it distracts you from the enjoyment of the trip, 

but saying that i noticed that if you took bigger doses of the sames blotters the symptoms were not present, maybe as they are lower ug of lsd, 
they dont disconnect you from reality enough to not be bothered by said tension?


----------



## Space invader

I agree, big doses r not as bad. It really dosent bother me. I take acid alone everytime while im in company if that makes sense? I feel it first in my arms and start finding everything funny. When i peak, i feel disorentated, dizzy, unable to focus on real life, yet colour and sound r super vivid. Lsd is a wonderful drug. Still hard to explain the effects to someone i find.


----------



## Ismene

Two little problems I have with LSD are the length of the post-peak - your sleep is disturbed for around 24 hours, and it's not as pleasant a bodyhigh as mushrooms.


----------



## SpecialK_

Candyflipped with two twins (which was a perfect dose, on par with a fat freddy) and a load of bentleys throughout the night. It was one of the biggest combos I've ever done, the euphoria was fantastic and I just felt great the entire night. I will definately be doing similar mixes from now on, spent the entire night just enjoying music and tripping with great nice visuals, especially on the pills peak.

Anyone heard of the 'looking' into your trips, a friend showed me it. Basically it's as if you're looking at one of those 3D photos (that's two images then you cross your eyes), if you do the same thing with your eyes while candyflipping or tripping it gets really interesting hallucination like visuals fast, although it's a bit straining on the eyes.

I find my favourite way to dose acid, is to get stoned, wait a while, drop all my tabs sublinguial, hold them for a good 15-30 minutes depending on how much I'm noticing them, swallow them have a small toke and wait. The toke doesn't affect the trip but just really takes the edge off and rounds things out, really eases into the comeup and allows you to relax. Then when the peak is over have a few valium if I'm looking to get even a few hours sleep (by now a good 10+ hours in) and toke and just bring back some of the trips effects like visuals/giggles. 

For a while back acid kept making me sick everytime I took it and it no longer happens (I think due to the toke) it's brilliant and this has started becoming my weekend routine with some pills also.


----------



## headfuck123

i also candyflipped with the twins at the weekend too. took 1 waited a couple hours had a toke which brought fits of giggles. then got stuck into the pills which after an hour or two completly took over the acid which doesnt usually happen with me. So i topped up with half a tab which was just about being felt. all in all i had a good night but i wish id taken more acid and less pills!


----------



## Acid4Blood

SpecialK_ said:


> Anyone heard of the 'looking' into your trips,



For years I took LSD solely for this purpose. Trippin solo & completely immersing myself in the trip. To me, that was the whole point of doing acid.
In latter years my trips have became more social.... in the presence of non-tripping friends etc. While still rewarding experiences, social tripping can be distracting & the full potential of the LSD may not be experienced.
For that I trip solo, listen to calming music, pick a focal point & mediatate or "look" into the trip. A much more in-depth, intense & rewarding experience than just seeing pretty visuals & laughing at shit. %)


----------



## GarageFlower

I had some of these at weekend.

They're what I believe to be Alex Grey Ganesh's.






I ate two and got some good giggles, pretty mild visuals, colours were much brighter and had a bit of 'melting/waviness' although not as much as I'd have liked/expected.

They're only one of two acid I've ever ate, the other ones being the Beatles yellow submarine ones a few years ago.

My two friends seemed to have more visuals than I did, I am bigger than them both don't know if this matters with acid?

Thinking of eating three next time round.


----------



## Danceubastards

Hi all, my first time over this side of the forum, usually residing in the pills section but I've decided to branch out and start experimenting with acid. Ive got my hands on 8 blotters for myself and a few friends, ive been advised theyre around the 150ug mark. I've done mushrooms plenty of times but from what I understand LSD is quite different. Could any of you share some advice with me please? As I mentioned I usually take pills, would anyone recommend taking pills on a first trip and a what point of the trip do you usually drop them for best effect? 

I've read different things about alcohol while tripping, is it best avoided? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cornishman

I reckon MDMA pills + LSD would be a nice experience. 

Definitely avoid alcohol.

If you're worried, get hold of some benzos. 
Benzos will calm the trip if things get too intense.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Danceubastards said:


> Could any of you share some advice with me please?



1. Understand set & setting. 
2. Read combo trip reports on Erowid & BL (re: LSD + MDMA/alcohol/whatever).
3. Enjoy! %)


----------



## sHiba

By shibaaz at 2012-02-28


Can anyone ID this?


----------



## Danceubastards

Acid4Blood said:


> 1. Understand set & setting.
> 2. Read combo trip reports on Erowid & BL (re: LSD + MDMA/alcohol/whatever).
> 3. Enjoy! %)


Thanks, I forget about erowid sometimes.. Had a read through a few and decided I'll be taking MDMA on it, candy flipping, never heard of it before. Thanks to Cornishman too, I don't think ill need any meds and should it all go tits up in my head I'll just try and ride it out. Be a couple of weeks til the planned event, waiting for a warmish day then going camping for the night..! Can't wait..


----------



## Cornishman

^^ + if the 'cid you're getting has a good reputation, you needn't worry about having a bad trip. 

Someone down this way was selling dodgy tabs in 1999. They were proper headfuck material and everyone that took them had a bad experience. 

Luckily you can check Bluelight for reports nowadays.

Have a good un!


----------



## MuzzPGP

anyone seen or heard of any Mr men or pink Floyd doing the rounds? don't wanna buy anything dodgy.


----------



## Danceubastards

@cornishman- I've heard really good things about them and their purity, so no worries there.. Just got to play the waiting game now, and I HATE waiting..! Thanks for the advice, I'll pop back over this side again and let you know how I get on. Cheers mate


----------



## ricardo08

Woke up to find the most beautiful day of the year so far out my window. So thought what better time to go for my first solo trip than now. So i finally got round to trying those Hoffmann bikes. Thoroughly enjoying myself. Everything is so beautiful outside. Just spend the first 2 hours walking my dog through the woods, had to bring her back though cuz she's old and tired. Heading back out in a minute to enjoy the rest of the day with Hendrix in my ears. Just thought i'd post the great time i'm having and that the hoffmanns seem to be good


----------



## mrsusan

^ Nice  Today was a lovely day indeed.


I've got a couple of red microdots. Does anyone know more about them?


----------



## SpecialK_

If they are star shaped your onto a fucking winner! Those things haven't been about in ages and were supposedly fantastic - probably my biggest regret in my drug purchases is not ever buying them when they were so available. 

If they are brown'y/red be prepared for a low dose.


----------



## mrsusan

No unfortunately they're plain round dots. I wouldn't say brownish (I read those are shit), they're quite bright red.

Hmmm we shall see. My contact said they were "quite a good dose", better than his blotter apparently, but wtf does that mean eh? 8)


----------



## SpecialK_

Hopefully that means you're onto a winner! Eat some and let us know, hope they are good ones.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

especially after the catastrophe that were the black/brown dots


----------



## Ismene

I'm a bit worried about this idea that "These blotters are righteously mellow but these other blotters are bummers". LSD has a vast range of effects. You can take some one weekend and get a completely different trip from the same blotters the week after. That's just LSD. It's nothing to do with how "pure" it is.


----------



## Allein

You can't really compare one trip to another IMO, or at least I can't. I can't even describe most of it, words just don't cut it at all.

Set and setting, that old phrase but so true


----------



## breakcorefiend

i agree with the above posts, acid is one of those drugs that just doesn't have a standard set of effects, its heavily influenced by how you're feeling mentally/physically at the time, like Ismene said the same blotters can seem like duds one week then have you a spangled mess the next


----------



## Allein

matt<3ketamine said:


> especially after the catastrophe that were the black/brown dots



The old black micro dots I had back in '91 were the strongest acid I ever had they came sandwiched between 2 pieces of sellotape, one was enough for anyone I only ever did one and still remember parts of that trip to this day.


----------



## Vader

> I'm a bit worried about this idea that "These blotters are righteously mellow but these other blotters are bummers"


Dude, are you kidding? Everyone knows that there's good acid and bad acid. The bad acid is the stuff that gives you spinal tension. I think it's because of the strychnine they use to bond it to the blotter. Are you telling me that you haven't noticed that when everyone says a batch of acid is dirty, you don't enjoy it as much?


----------



## Allein

^^^

Vader I'm disappointed in you or you are trolling, the whole strychnine thing is total tripe, its a proven fact that you can't get enough of the stuff onto a blotter to give any real effect even if you tried.

reliable source info


----------



## Vader

> Vader I'm disappointed in you or you are trolling





> you are trolling





> trolling


...


----------



## effie

Tehee.

My friends love to talk about good acid/bad acid/clean acid/headfuck acid etc, given up trying to explain the concept of set and setting, and that LSD is LSD is LSD (unless its DOx masquerading as LSD or something haha..)


----------



## Allein

"Dude, don't take the brown acid."


----------



## bogman

might have a chance to pick up some blue micro dots soon,anybody here have any info on them.


----------



## jancrow

'It's not poison, it's just manufactured poorly'.

Woodstock footage featuring reassuring public announcement.


----------



## Ismene

I thought the brown acid was good acid but a couple of people had bad trips and the announcer panicked?

I can imagine having a trip around hundreds of thousands of strangers has the potential to turn bad no matter if it was "sandoz" itself.


----------



## sHiba

By shibaaz at 2012-02-28

Any help identifying this blotter would be really helpful, as its from an unreliable source.


----------



## Myshkin

I've procured some Dancing Bears despite being out of the acid loop these days. 

I tend not to trust a lot of dose speculation, especially of the 'it feels more like 120 micrograms than 150' variety, as I've been around enough to know that 120 micrograms will feel _very_ diferent on one given day than it will on the next.

That said, I've heard these are around the 75-90 range pretty consistently. Though of course they weren't sold as that, but that's the nature of drug dealing I suppose. 

So does anybody have recent experience of these (and by 'recent' I mean the last few months)? I'm considering going to a gig and while I don't want to be having death-and-rebirth experiences I don't want to be underwhelmed and end up in the 'annoying threshold dose' zone. Will I get a nasty surprise if I eat two?

Part of me knows that this is a useless question because set and setting are everything and I've had experiences of wildly differing intensity from tabs taken from the same sheet. I just want to be aware if there's suddenly been a super-batch of these laid, because the gig in question is Killing Joke and I really don't want a meltdown to the sound of Killing Joke.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ I've been doing those dancing bears lately. Have 5 left. They're nice & clean but fairly weak.

~50mics IMHO.

Munch a few & enjoy! %)



			
				SG said:
			
		

> Will I get a nasty surprise if I eat two?



Nope, definately not!


----------



## Myshkin

Nice one A4B - I'd heard wildly conflicting stuff, though I tended to believe the reports about them being under 100. I just didn't want to end up taking several times the dose I thought I had, especially seeing as it's been over six months. 

Might throw some MDMA in the mix too as it's a special occasion. Cheers!


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Last time I saw those stars was in 2005 & they were only 17mics or some rediculously low dose.


----------



## Ballerium

Yikes, well I hope for my sake that isn't still the case, haha. I was told they were strong, but you know how that goes. I will post an update about them once I get them and try them. 

On another note, am I the only one who didn't think the avatars were THAT strong? They were certainly stronger than any of the other stuff I have had, but I guess it really does differ person to person. I was expecting to be blown away by a whole one, considering people were calling a half tab a good dose. So I started out with half a tab, then about 30 min afterwards said fuck it and ate a whole tab in addition to the half tab and was still let down. It wasn't until I had 1.5 tabs mixed with 3g Piracetam that I REALLY went places. :D


----------



## SpecialK_

Fuck aint seen those stars in a while, same with the Barts looks like someone found an old stash. But I had people who found the Ganesha blotter good telling me to stay away from the Stars, so like A4B said prob gonah be on the weak side.

With regards to the Avatars, they are a good strong acid dose in comparison to blotter as of late. I never expect to be blown away by a single tab, the same way I'd always need more than one MDMA pill to even get wapped. All depends on setting also, some of us here like a good 5 tab wonder trip while others are more interested in a tab or two for a giggly time at a party.

Also just to inform everyone, I've been hearing that a load of the Twins blotter turned out to be bunk. Luckily I had no problems, but I suggest if they appear now to avoid because it's most likely the bunk sheets leftover.


----------



## trammies

Been a while since I tripped, what sort of tabs are doing the rounds now?

EDIT: This was such a lazy post. I'm gonna read the thread...


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

Those Bart tabs look like the pictures of acid they used to hand out in primary school telling us to be scared. This was a good 15 years ago!


----------



## SpecialK_

Mr Smokes Blunts. said:


> Those Bart tabs look like the pictures of acid they used to hand out in primary school telling us to be scared. This was a good 15 years ago!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paFNPWekUYM

Reminded me of this, had to post.


----------



## Ballerium

SpecialK_ said:


> Fuck aint seen those stars in a while, same with the Barts looks like someone found an old stash. But I had people who found the Ganesha blotter good telling me to stay away from the Stars, so like A4B said prob gonah be on the weak side.
> 
> With regards to the Avatars, they are a good strong acid dose in comparison to blotter as of late. I never expect to be blown away by a single tab, the same way I'd always need more than one MDMA pill to even get wapped. All depends on setting also, some of us here like a good 5 tab wonder trip while others are more interested in a tab or two for a giggly time at a party.
> 
> Also just to inform everyone, I've been hearing that a load of the Twins blotter turned out to be bunk. Luckily I had no problems, but I suggest if they appear now to avoid because it's most likely the bunk sheets leftover.



True, and there's nothing wrong with having the fun party doses either. I guess I just over-hyped my expectations of them based on the opinions I had read. Either way they are my favorite so far hands down, and definitely the strongest I have had. So I'm not complaining. :D


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

SpecialK_ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paFNPWekUYM
> 
> Reminded me of this, had to post.



I know it was for the lulz but that child actor is pretty fucking good. Also, I wonder if you can hire deaf girls to talk you out of a bad trip and give you a cuddle?


----------



## rogert

Anyone heard about or experienced the Dancing Bears blotter? Thinking about getting some here in the UK and they are supposedly 150 micrograms. Cheers.


----------



## headfuck123

i have a good friend from south afric who always talked about Bart Simpson tabs that he used to get like 10 years ago. He said they were awsome but fuck knows what they are like now.


----------



## OTGee

Anyone else unable to find anything that isn't an RC in Scotland? Or if there is something, its very expensive and still questionable whether it is real LSD, some people used to have it but its always been scarce. I really want some acid


----------



## koneko

OTGee said:


> Anyone else unable to find anything that isn't an RC in Scotland? Or if there is something, its very expensive and still questionable whether it is real LSD, some people used to have it but its always been scarce. I really want some acid



Sorry mate but we're not here to help you source acid. You know what they say "the acid will find you".


----------



## muttonchops

SpecialK_ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paFNPWekUYM
> 
> Reminded me of this, had to post.



I remember this well. I also remember asking my mum what it was all about.  my mum told me it was drugs. She said it was neither a good thing or a bad thing. I couldn't decide based on the program so i decided to find out for my self. I'm still yet to try acid.


----------



## Myshkin

rogert said:


> Anyone heard about or experienced the Dancing Bears blotter? Thinking about getting some here in the UK and they are supposedly 150 micrograms. Cheers.



Look back about a page or two and you'll see me discussing them with Acid4Blood. 

Consensus is that they're certainly not 150μg as some sources are advertising - under 100μg is more realistic. A4B speculates somewhere around fifty, whereas others have put them anywhere between 50-90μg.

Nobody can really say for sure, but what _is_ perfectly clear to me is that they're definitely LSD and definitely worth buying, assuming they're the same batch that I had.


----------



## SpecialK_

trammies said:


> Been a while since I tripped, what sort of tabs are doing the rounds now?
> 
> EDIT: This was such a lazy post. I'm gonna read the thread...



Haven't been able to get on for the past few days, but forgot to post saw a mate on Saturday there and he had 5 Hofmanns on his tongue. That's all I've heard about round here, there was microdots that dried up but they were the shit ones. Twins are long gone too, thankfully I never got any bunk ones.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

hofmanns withs nothing at the bottom but small bikes apparently, these may be the ones A4B was talking about earlier in the thread


----------



## Tranced

Are Avatars still doing the rounds? Definitely going to try and seek some out, they sound special.


----------



## danielsemilanceata

Hi, im from  (northwest spain), liquid LSD 100drops  .100ug per drop. <snip> the LSD is in a vozka solution. the liquid is yellow.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/imagen0039-209172.html


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nice stuff, would love me some liquid   100ug standard is great too, best to have them all at a set dose


----------



## Xtc <3

Right hey guys and girls, found somebody selling acid near bristol in the U.K. Asked what the stamps on the tabs were and the response was that they are smilies (smily's?) and that they are 200 mics. Now first of all im thinking the 200ug comment is dealer bullshit as surely high dose blotters such as the avatars, dali lamas etc would be well known and there would be some info on here about them, so has anyone on here come into contact with smily acid in the U.K?, cant post a pic as thats the only details I have. I'm thinking im either gonna get ripped off, sold some DOX laced tabs or their more around the 100ug mark, if its the latter then I'm not actually that bothered just the claim rings alarm bells. Anyone help out?


----------



## Myshkin

Don't know of any smiley tabs doing the rounds myself, but that's not to say they're not the real deal. Though you're probably right about the 200µg figure being dealer bullshit. 

At the end of the day all you can do is try them out and start small. It's still relatively rare (in the UK at least) for DOx compounds to be sold as LSD, and even rarer for something potentially _very_ nasty like Bromo to be sold as acid, but it's probably best to start off with one tab if you do decide to take the plunge. 

Bear in mind, however, that any anxiety about it being an unknown substance may manifest itself in your trip, which might not be pleasant.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Been a few years since I've seen smiley blotter.
If they turn out to be made from thin unperforated pink paper then they're weak as fuck.
Otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## SpecialK_

Needs to be more acid about! Been just seeing a lot of left over blotter at the moment, wouldn't mind a change in blotter art!


----------



## Super Ted

Does anyone come across liquid acid that has been put on sugar cubes?

I've had mine for a few months but I'm still too chicken to give it a go. (Its said to be 3 drops and its my first time)

Yeah, yeah, I know ... I'm a big girl and I should just do it...


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

Super Ted said:


> Does anyone come across liquid acid that has been put on sugar cubes?
> 
> I've had mine for a few months but I'm still too chicken to give it a go. (Its said to be 3 drops and its my first time)
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know ... I'm a big girl and I should just do it...



Yes, it is reasonably common. If you aren't ready to do it, you can always get more y'know.


----------



## Myshkin

Super Ted said:


> Does anyone come across liquid acid that has been put on sugar cubes?
> 
> I've had mine for a few months but I'm still too chicken to give it a go. (Its said to be 3 drops and its my first time)
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know ... I'm a big girl and I should just do it...



You should really take it within a a few days if it's on sugar cubes, or so I've always been told. Blotter paper is a much more reliable long-term medium. 

Which is not to say they won't still be active - they may well be, but it's generally not a good way to store acid.


----------



## Super Ted

Shit ... Would it make the trip bad or just weakened?

To be honest, I wouldn't mind a weakend hit on the first go ... I just dont want my brain to melt


----------



## effie

Acid is acid, bad trips come from bad set and setting or bad mindset rather than bad acid.. degradation just results in a weaker trip.


----------



## SpecialK_

Weakened, mindset is the thing that will make a trip go bad. I say consider eating it soon, but don't rush into it if you don't want to. Worse thing you can do is eat trips when you're not in the mood for them in my experience. Isn't really like a toke or pills where once it kicks in it turns things around, your mood really affects things.


----------



## Myshkin

Just weakened, not bad. Hopefully it won't be inactive by now, because acid's a lot more stable than some people think. How have you been storing it?

Don't worry about your first dose - it's worrying that creates 'bad trips'. Just go with it, and as long as you make sure you're in a good environment there's hardly any chance you'll feel bad. It's a beautiful, extremely rewarding drug.


----------



## Super Ted

Ok, cool ... At least it doesn't 'turn'

I have been storing it in the baggie it came in, in a stash tin in a cupboard ... I guess I'll just have to see how it goes.

I've taken shroomz and salvia before its just acid I've always been a bit excited/wary of. ... I have taken my fair share of MDMA which has always ben the way I have gone when I have had an option to have a messy weekend.

To be honest, for my first time, I'd be happy with colours going brighter and a fit of the giggles, I plan to have some MDMA to candyflip afterwards. (Still not got round to it)


----------



## Myshkin

Have your MDMA about a couple of hours after the acid really kicks in and you're virtually guaranteed a great time. Though you may want to get accustomed to LSD before trying a combo. 

LSD's funny - it doesn't often conform to people's expectations (which are mostly founded on urban myths) epecially the first time, but instead you'll find a fascinating drug which you'll probably want to explore further. 

Most importantly, enjoy.


----------



## MuzzPGP

getting some Greatful Dead blotter, purportedly 150-180ug, but probably a massive overesitmation. Not even sure which GD print it is yet. Let you know when I've sampled :-D


----------



## Acid4Blood

MuzzPGP said:


> getting some Greatful Dead blotter, purportedly 150-180ug, but probably a massive overesitmation. Not even sure which GD print it is yet. Let you know when I've sampled :-D



Dancing Bears = Greatful Dead blotter.


----------



## SpecialK_

MuzzPGP said:


> getting some Greatful Dead blotter, purportedly 150-180ug, but probably a massive overesitmation. Not even sure which GD print it is yet. Let you know when I've sampled :-D



I've heard of these doing the rounds, would like to hear some feedback as it sounds like they are the first things to be about from (presumably) the US in ages. Provided they aren't Dancing Bears. Although, that's all talk from other forums.


----------



## Myshkin

MuzzPGP said:


> I had the delight in coming into contact with some what was purported to be 'double set' 125ug mad hatter blotters.



Interesting. Got hold of one Mad Hatter in unusual circumstances last weekend. I had one of these and one Hofmann original about two hours in.

I must say that the Mad Hatter felt somehow stronger, though I'm always loath to try and judge tabs on the strength of highly subjective effects. Unfortunately my trip almost went bad due to my ex-girlfriend's moodswings, but I survived thanks to KLF and The Orb.


----------



## MuzzPGP

SamhainGrim said:


> Interesting. Got hold of one Mad Hatter in unusual circumstances last weekend. I had one of these and one Hofmann original about two hours in.
> 
> I must say that the Mad Hatter felt somehow stronger, though I'm always loath to try and judge tabs on the strength of highly subjective effects. Unfortunately my trip almost went bad due to my ex-girlfriend's moodswings, but I survived thanks to KLF and The Orb.



yeah, the ones I had were very clean if they were only 125. 2 blew my socks off!


----------



## SpecialK_

Are those Mad Hatters any good? Turns out they could possibly be about this way, I'd honestly never heard of them until they were mentioned to me. What about Dalai Lamas too?


----------



## MuzzPGP

SpecialK_ said:


> Are those Mad Hatters any good? Turns out they could possibly be about this way, I'd honestly never heard of them until they were mentioned to me. What about Dalai Lamas too?


 
The mad hatters I had were excellent. The best/cleanest/strongest acid I've ever taken. If they have come from the same source as where mine came from, then the quality is bound to be the same. I very much doubt they are the same source, if they are I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

SpecialK_ said:


> Are those Mad Hatters any good? Turns out they could possibly be about this way, I'd honestly never heard of them until they were mentioned to me. What about Dalai Lamas too?



The Dalai Lamas I tried were hella strong, some 250-300ug apparently. Awesome blotters.

Also recently had some good Avatars, reported to be 130ug. Two had me trippin' real nice.


----------



## SATripper

Dalai Lamas are awesome, very strong, gave me fantastic visuals.
Recently came across a contact for some mayan calendars....still need to try them, anyone had them before? They supposed to be 100mic of very high quality acid. 1 tab is supposed to be mellow but very nice, 1.5 a decent trip and even nicer, 2 tabs a strong trip with hectic visuals and nicer still, and 3 tabs are supposed to be out of this world.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

SATripper said:


> Dalai Lamas are awesome, very strong, gave me fantastic visuals.
> Recently came across a contact for some mayan calendars....still need to try them, anyone had them before? They supposed to be 100mic of very high quality acid. 1 tab is supposed to be mellow but very nice, 1.5 a decent trip and even nicer, 2 tabs a strong trip with hectic visuals and nicer still, and 3 tabs are supposed to be out of this world.



The Mayans I had a few months ago were certainly much more than 100ug, I'd say in the 150-180ug range, which other people also suspected. Heard from one source they were 200ug, but talk is always talk. Either way, THOSE Mayans were a lot stronger than the Avatars I just had.


----------



## SpecialK_

Saw a single WoW blotter today, if only it were my own! Heard great things about them though so would be lovely to see some more show their way around here. It wasn't even perforated.


----------



## Space invader

SpecialK_ said:


> Saw a single WoW blotter today, if only it were my own! Heard great things about them though so would be lovely to see some more show their way around here. It wasn't even perforated.


.                                                                                                     Dam organic chemists. Should be available!


----------



## infinity2k7

Seen some Hoffman's around and no complaints about the purity but no raving either so i guess they are just uh.. medium.


----------



## silverhaze

infinity2k7 said:


> Seen some Hoffman's around and no complaints about the purity but no raving either so i guess they are just uh.. medium.


 
I've been offered Hoffmans recently, "double dipped" apparently but i wouldn't believe such fantasies..
Anyone in the Belfast area sampled 'em? I've yet to see them so can't say what they look like in great detail.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## jacky09ftw

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ Last time I saw those stars was in 2005 & they were only 17mics or some rediculously low dose.



I must disagree with that i had them tabs in 2005 also and they were not white background like that they were darker like a brownish colour like the back the of the alex grey ganesh. I can confirm that the stars identical apart from the background colour difference but they were called starlites were very good acid


----------



## jacky09ftw

SpecialK_ said:


> Saw a single WoW blotter today, if only it were my own! Heard great things about them though so would be lovely to see some more show their way around here. It wasn't even perforated.



Have some of them WoW myself not perforated best acid you will ever get hands down also  have some mad hatters. Of the same source im near sure without a doubt that people are on about above due to the experience described but i can assure you that the WoW are better, they are abit of annoying having to measure them and cut them into hits. Luckily my source lines and measures them for me so i just have to cut them :D

Mayan calenders ive heard loads about and have always been told by very reliable sources that they are 250ug well around that mark and that is from the same guy i got my dalai lamas of and he said the mayans were stronger, just my input folks


----------



## trammies

WoW would be amazingly good. Actually, any trip would be good right now, just been looking at different art and I'm really in the mood for one now, haha. Just gonna have to take a look around and see what can come my way!


----------



## RR16

Anyone seen / tasted these? Approximate ug?


----------



## Albion

I've got some of these











They're the cheap ones I got due to manufacturing fuckup (you can see the unevenly spread LSD on the underside photo). They're anywhere between 10-50ug per tab. I typically nom 5-10 depending on how much I want to trip.


----------



## tripnotyzm

whats the acid like in Amsterdam??
ill be heading there in July, hopefully its not too hard to source.


----------



## Vader

What's the acid like in that place where they make all the acid? Not bad. Useful rule of thumb: What's the [synthetic drug] like in Amsterdam? Top-notch.


----------



## triphead34

I had two unperfd WoWs last tuesday and had a nice trip, but i think i need to lay off psychedelics for a while, two of my mates who both took the same dose seemed to get a much stronger effect from them but i could definately tell that it was very high quality acid

Also had a few trips trips on the madhatters recently, they're also very good but there is quite a different feel to them than any other acid ive ever had, pretty much had a full blown ego death exp on them and it was alot different to any other high dose acid trip i've had and im sure others will notice this aswell if they become more widespread, I took an avatar after I had came down from the peak and I could definately notice a difference in how the two diffferent types of acid felt, the hatters were a lot sharper and cleaner and had a shorter duration and the visuals even had a slightly different look about them, would be good to hear anyone elses opinion whos tried them


----------



## Albion

How many micrograms do you need to experience ego death? That's something I'd like to achieve on acid, but even the most intense trip I've had was nowhere near ego-dying levels.


----------



## Vader

It's not really a linear dose-dependent phenomenon, set and setting are very important, as are lots of other things, like your body weight, tolerance etc. Also, I think that accurate information about dosages of LSD is about as rare as rocking horse shit.


----------



## tripnotyzm

JSPete said:


> How many micrograms do you need to experience ego death? That's something I'd like to achieve on acid, but even the most intense trip I've had was nowhere near ego-dying levels.



find a chunk of crystals and do a thumbprint.


----------



## PlurPsyed

Elle ess dee! I had two ridiculously strong hits the other night, had my first acid induced panic attack.


----------



## Myshkin

triphead34 said:


> Also had a few trips trips on the madhatters recently, they're also very good but there is quite a different feel to them than any other acid ive ever had, pretty much had a full blown ego death exp on them and it was alot different to any other high dose acid trip i've had and im sure others will notice this aswell if they become more widespread, I took an avatar after I had came down from the peak and I could definately notice a difference in how the two diffferent types of acid felt, the hatters were a lot sharper and cleaner and had a shorter duration and the visuals even had a slightly different look about them, would be good to hear anyone elses opinion whos tried them



I had one the other weekend. It was good, but I wouldn't say it was 'sharper' or 'cleaner' necessarily. I'm generally wary of such subjective talk, although having said that I'd have to take more than one to make a fair judgement. 

As for them having a shorter duration and different visuals, are you speculating they may be something other than LSD?


----------



## triphead34

SamhainGrim said:


> I had one the other weekend. It was good, but I wouldn't say it was 'sharper' or 'cleaner' necessarily. I'm generally wary of such subjective talk, although having said that I'd have to take more than one to make a fair judgement.
> 
> As for them having a shorter duration and different visuals, are you speculating they may be something other than LSD?



Im not 100% sure but imo they do feel quite different when taken in higher doses and my ego death exp took me somewhere i had never been on a high dose acid trip with sensations that ive only had on more powerful psychs such as dmt at times, I had a very strong 2-3 hour peak about 2 hours into the trip and about 7 or 8 hours I had to take an avatar, I also found them quite easy to sleep on, not saying theyre dodgy and theyre deffo not a DOX because i would say i enjoyed them more than normal acid, but I had a trip 2 weeks later on 2 WoWs which were very high quality acid and the difference was quite noticeable


----------



## SpecialK_

JSPete said:


> How many micrograms do you need to experience ego death? That's something I'd like to achieve on acid, but even the most intense trip I've had was nowhere near ego-dying levels.



Sometimes other drugs contributing can induce these things a little easier. But to some it wouldn't be considered a full acid 'ego-death', seems to be lot of misinterpretation with the term too. Lots think the term means something completely different than others.


----------



## -PsycheNausia-

Really


----------



## matt<3ketamine

totally


----------



## -PsycheNausia-

Want to source some good acid just don't know were too start looking these days 

I'm not sourcing as I no its not allowed here


----------



## Albion

Don't even think about it 

Or else the FORUM MODERATOR will be on your case with a baton and tazer.


----------



## Forum Moderator

You heard him. Batons and tazers on standby as we speak.


----------



## -PsycheNausia-

I'm sorry guvnor *holds hands up*....I was'nt gunna just was hoping people could help me out and tell me the people to look out for


----------



## o-o-oscar

anyone able to get hold of strong and good quality liquid clean lsd? i can only get hold of cheap poor quality stuff where u need more than one drop to have a decent trip


----------



## trammies

-PsycheNausia- said:


> I'm sorry guvnor *holds hands up*....I was'nt gunna just was hoping people could help me out and tell me the people to look out for



Go to a PsyTrance event and look out for the guy with long hair walking around muttering "doses".


----------



## Myshkin

o-o-oscar said:


> anyone able to get hold of strong and good quality liquid clean lsd? i can only get hold of cheap poor quality stuff where u need more than one drop to have a decent trip



Sorry to hear that. We're not here to help you score better acid though, so don't expect anybody to hook you up. 

This thread is for discussion purposes only. Okay?


----------



## trammies

Discussion, sourcing. Same difference.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

dont tread on thin ice


----------



## o-o-oscar

SamhainGrim said:


> Sorry to hear that. We're not here to help you score better acid though, so don't expect anybody to hook you up.
> 
> This thread is for discussion purposes only. Okay?


 
im not sourcing though, im discussing the availability of lsd in the country...only wondering if theres been some strong liquid going about !


----------



## trammies

Sam wasn't accusing, he was doing his duty as a Mod to enforce the rules, to avoid any mishaps.


----------



## Danceubastards

I tried the hatters weekend just gone, It been by first time with LSD I can't really be I objective about it, all I know is that I had a great fuckin time and I look forward to the next..!


----------



## -PsycheNausia-

Anyone tried the gratefulldead bears?
Been offered some apparently there 150mic 
Not to sure anyone got any feedback on these bad boys?

Peace


----------



## Acid4Blood

^^^^^^

Greatful dead bears = ~50-60mics. Nice clean LSD tho! 

3 ..... Is the magic number!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

tried hofmanns with lotus print on the back, says the original, at the bottom of 25 square, medium strength tabs, 2 had me in a nice place, light visuals but great giggles, headspace and euphoria, perfect for beginners id say


----------



## MuzzPGP

loving the mad hatters 

had a couple of lovely trips on them the last few weeks!


----------



## Mugz

I'm gonna get on the hunt for some good blotter soon. 

The only reason I did come into this thread though was because i almost got confused and though that MuzzPGP was me, lol, as it does look similar to Mugz


----------



## MuzzPGP

Mugz said:


> I'm gonna get on the hunt for some good blotter soon.



mad hatters ftw!


----------



## Mugz

Bicycle day today too, wish I had some acid to eat on bicycle day. If I did then I would ride my bicycle in the fields today on acid, but I don't so I won't.


----------



## breakcorefiend

A mate got back in contact t'other day saying he has the strongest acid he's had since the Mayan calendars, Grateful Dead WoW apparently around the 160/175ug range, anyone got any info on em? Might have to grab some, as they are rare n all


----------



## matt<3ketamine

GD WoW will always be 100-110ug or fake, the 160-175 number is very random


----------



## breakcorefiend

Exactly what I thought, but they will defo be legit, so 100ug
That's not too bad to be honest, better then the shivas which sold at 145/150ug but were pushing it at 50ug (same price as the wow)


----------



## SpecialK_

Any people who've spoken to me about the WoWs have PRAISED them. Was offered two for this weekend and was considering dosing them alongside some left over twins, but people are doing them fairly expensive in singles. 

Anyone tried Hofmanns with 1943 and yellow border? They are about here too alongside the Originals.


----------



## Myshkin

I heard of some Hofmann 1943s with a yellow border that were laid with 25C-NBOMe, but they weren't in massive circulation. Besides which, it's a fairly popular print so the chances are the ones you've encountered are totally different. 

Not that I'd be all that pissed off if it was 25C-NBOMe of course!


----------



## Danceubastards

Hi all, after really loving my first trip I'm eager to get some in for the summer, now I have a choice of Hatters which I tried or Grateful Dead which I understand are a lower dose but according to some folk is a very good synth. 

Any advice as to which to go for would be greatly appreciated as this is new territory for me so I wouldn't know good from bad at the minute... Very exciting though. Never thought I'd get like this about a drug again...!


----------



## Lisergic

In colombia (south america) acid is plentiful and has been around a lot since 2000, a lot..
I mostly get hoffmans (best, 2 hits & I´m off for  good 12 hours) , but lately ive done shivas (clean and strong), ganesh (doubt it was lsd, extremely bitter taste , longer and not as intense coming up, but will try again) , buddhas (weaker than hoffmans) .

Somehow acid in Colombia has kept a low profile , narcs are busy with cocaine (and they should , for its everywhere) heroin , opium and weed .  And because here LSD is way more expensive than those drugs  , it has remained out of the streets , but it has a lot of demand at night clubs or raves and also among college students, replacing mdma .


----------



## Danceubastards

Just out of curiosity as well, what was the acid availability like around the early 2000's?? I've been in and around drugs since my early teens and quite heavily around my late teens, early twenties and acid was just something that was never around?? Not by me anyway, just seems strange that It wasn't available to me when pretty much everything else was on offer ( and taken ), unless it actually wasn't around..

Anyways I'm kind of glad it's only just found me at the age of 30 as I feel I'm mentally ready for it and will find it more useful to me, had I had it around as a kid it would of been just abused and wasted on me, I don't think I would of learnt much.

 Even from that first Trip the other week it had a profound effect on me.. Sorry of this is a bit disjointed I'm writing this on my phone and it's annoying..

Forgot to add, I'm in the uk..


----------



## Myshkin

I'd agree that aaround the late nineties and the early 2000s LSD definitely went from being a drug which was commonly sold by street dealers (at a cheap price and often to teenagers) to something a bit more underground and 'niche'. Whether that was to do with the prevalence of cheap MDMA pills or something else entirely I'm not at all sure. It's definitely made a comeback since about the mid-2000s though.


----------



## SpecialK_

Lisergic said:


> In colombia (south america) acid is plentiful and has been around a lot since 2000, a lot..
> I mostly get hoffmans (best, 2 hits & I´m off for  good 12 hours) , but lately ive done shivas (clean and strong), ganesh (doubt it was lsd, extremely bitter taste , longer and not as intense coming up, but will try again) , buddhas (weaker than hoffmans) .


 
If the Ganesh you are talking about are the Alex Grey / Ganesha blotter, they have a brown or white back depending on the batch then don't worry these are LSD. They are around 60-80ug and the bitter taste appeared to be due to the ink on the blotter or some form of signature made by the people laying them, I'm surprised you didn't notice the same with either the Shiva or Buddahs (whatever one that is yellow with the blue character on the front) as these had it too, but not as strong. It's sort've comparable to hairspray/deodorant being sprayed into your mouth and it's a real nightmare, made me sick everytime I took acid for a few months after going through my share of them. They were really big around 2010-2011 in Europe, judging by the posts here at the time, extremely cheap back then too. The price of acid has literally 2x/4x in the past two years.



SamhainGrim said:


> I'd agree that aaround the late nineties and the early 2000s LSD definitely went from being a drug which was commonly sold by street dealers (at a cheap price and often to teenagers) to something a bit more underground and 'niche'. Whether that was to do with the prevalence of cheap MDMA pills or something else entirely I'm not at all sure. It's definitely made a comeback since about the mid-2000s though.



I think that it's MDMA most definitely. MDMA is one of those drugs you can take and just go have fun, for acid with some people it just isn't like that. There seems to be a lot more drugs like that nowadays, especially with all the research chemicals and I think that's what's really decreased the interest in psychedelics. I find it quite odd thinking that not so long ago acid, hash/weed, opium and coke (if you don't include alcohol) were really the primary selection of recreational drugs - might be missing one or two or something, but still it's odd to think how quickly times have changed and now there is such a wide selection of drugs that it's difficult to keep up. I certainly can't and it's also worrying. It's interesting to hear about that comeback though, I had no idea as I wasn't eating it back then. I think the past few years had been a really big peak of acid, but lately (2012) it's availability has certainly dropped, around here anyway.


----------



## trip407

SamhainGrim said:


> I'd agree that aaround the late nineties and the early 2000s LSD definitely went from being a drug which was commonly sold by street dealers (at a cheap price and often to teenagers) to something a bit more underground and 'niche'. Whether that was to do with the prevalence of cheap MDMA pills or something else entirely I'm not at all sure. It's definitely made a comeback since about the mid-2000s though.



In 2000 one of the largest LSD clandestine laboratorys ever was discovered.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Leonard_Pickard


----------



## jancrow

Man oh man that's sad. Fuck you, Gordon Todd Skinner.


----------



## Vader

What, that DEA informant who force-fed his sexual rival psychedelics whilst torturing him and then left him in the desert to die? Yeah, fuck that guy.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Just read all about the whole Pickard, Todd, Krystle Cole story.
Fascinating read!

http://www.vice.com/read/life-is-a-cosmic-giggle-803-v18n5


----------



## Vader

If anyone's interested in finding out just how much of a horrible cunt Skinner is, here's some disturbing reading. Some choice cuts:


> Skinner was known for hosting gatherings at this and other locations, where illegal psychedelic drugs would be given out, often his own concoctions and often as part of a pseudo-religious ceremony that Skinner would lead...
> 
> Brandon Green... ingested several of what Skinner described as “the Eucharist,” believing that the Catholic communion wafers that Skinner provided would be laced with LSD, as on previous occasions when Skinner had given them to Green.   Green expected that the wafers would cause him to “trip,” but instead he was rendered completely unconscious.  Green testified that his next memory was of waking up naked on the hotel bathroom floor, with his hands, legs, and mouth duct-taped, and with Skinner standing over him, kicking him in the groin area as hard as he could and saying, “You should never have touched my fiancée;  you should never have touched my fiancée.” Green remembers that he eventually passed out during this assault and that when he woke up, Skinner was kneeling over him with a hypodermic needle, injecting something into his penis.   Green's comprehension then got “extremely blurry,” and he has very few clear memories of the incredible torture that he was subjected to over the next four days at the Tulsa Doubletree and then at a Houston area motel after that.
> 
> Evidence presented at trial established that the torture at the Tulsa hotel included numerous and repeated injections by Skinner into Green's penis, testicles, buttocks, and other parts of his body, with the apparent dual purpose of permanently disabling and disfiguring Green sexually and of keeping him in a prolonged state of unconsciousness, while he was being physically, sexually, and emotionally assaulted by Skinner. Skinner also brutally punched and kicked Green in the genitals, lifted Green's unconscious body up off the bed by grabbing him at the base of his genitals, and wrapped a phone cord about Green's penis, put his foot on Green's stomach, and jerked until he heard “the cartilage snap.”...
> 
> When Roberts arrived on July 6 and asked where Skinner and Green were, Cole directed her to Room 1411, saying, “It's not as bad as it looks.”   Roberts found Green lying on the bathroom floor, with duct tape around his head and face, his hands duct-taped to his feet behind him, and with a “KFC” cup over his penis.   Roberts testified that Green was very upset, “tripping really hard,” and that when she finally got the duct tape off his mouth, he was talking but not making a lot of sense. Roberts testified that Cole told her that Green had “gotten into something” (the green liquid) and that Roberts should wear socks on her hands and not touch any of the substance that was on Green...
> 
> During this time Skinner also prepared a foul-smelling “tea,” which he both forced Green to drink and injected him with, causing Green to vomit violently.   Both Hauck and Green testified about a particularly disturbing thing that Green vomited up, which had little worm-like things inside it, and that Skinner claimed was a “parasite sack.”  In addition, and at the direction of Skinner, Green's eyes were covered and he was told that if he took the covering off, his retinas would be burned.   Skinner then pretended to be a Swedish doctor, who had come to “help” Green, but who actually tormented him and put suppositories and perhaps other things in Green's anus.


----------



## thecamelduluxe

Vader said:


> If anyone's interested in finding out just how much of a horrible cunt Skinner is,


the court transcripts of the Leonard Pickard trial are knocking about online, very interesting reading


----------



## Hunney-Bear

Acid4Blood said:


> For years I took LSD solely for this purpose. Trippin solo & completely immersing myself in the trip. To me, that was the whole point of doing acid.
> In latter years my trips have became more social.... in the presence of non-tripping friends etc. While still rewarding experiences, social tripping can be distracting & the full potential of the LSD may not be experienced.
> For that I trip solo, listen to calming music, pick a focal point & mediatate or "look" into the trip. A much more in-depth, intense & rewarding experience than just seeing pretty visuals & laughing at shit. %)



I very much agree. it is about focusing on the Subject, and exploring all the possible paths of Discovery. In the early tests using LSD to solve complex problems, scientists used the same settings above to find a solution.

it may even be in use today for the same thing


----------



## Danceubastards

Acid4Blood said:


> Just read all about the whole Pickard, Todd, Krystle Cole story.
> Fascinating read!
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/life-is-a-cosmic-giggle-803-v18n5


Very interesting read, thanks for the link.. So that Skinner bloke is the reason it's taken me all these years to find LSD, he's a real peice of shit isn't he, not only getting a man two life sentences but also torturing a man in a way that would turn a MI5 or CIA agents stomach...! You would of thought with the nature of his work he'd be the opposite to what he is, he sounds more like an Essex Boy dealing pills and coke..


----------



## Acid4Blood

Vader said:
			
		

> Skinner also brutally punched and kicked Green in the genitals, lifted Green's unconscious body up off the bed by grabbing him at the base of his genitals, and wrapped a phone cord about Green's penis, put his foot on Green's stomach, and jerked until he heard “the cartilage snap.”...
Click to expand...


I feel slightly sick after reading those excerpts.  Evil bastard.


----------



## julioesponja1

Do you know if the same krishna exist but with a blue border around them?


----------



## julioesponja1

Does anybody knows if there is a  krishna blotter, just like the one with the red border, but with a blue border instead, seems like they are coming from Barcelona. I haven try them yet, I will in a couple of days, but I wanted to save sometime in case somebody knows the one with the blue border is legit!


----------



## SpecialK_

Tried those Hofmanns Originals yesterday along with the last of my Twins. They weren't too bad! Didn't have too much visuals overall but the headspace was great! Lots of people rate them highly around here too and the prices of them have started to come down a bit. They seem to be all over the place also.


----------



## Myshkin

I agree - good tabs. Hopefully my source will be restocked in time for summer.


----------



## SpecialK_

There's Mad Hatters all over here too, but they are more expensive so I haven't bothered trying them. Seem to be the choice for a few people though. Anyone able to compare them to any blotter dose wise?


----------



## Myshkin

Yeah - basically, if you can get Hofmanns, don't bother.

There are rumours that the Hatters are something else entirely other than acid. To be honest I only took one, but I can categorically state that even if they're LSD they're not worth the price. At all.


----------



## SpecialK_

Haha that's exactly what I thought, and people were telling me the Hofmanns were shite. Thanks for clearing that up. No point paying twice the price for something weaker.


----------



## redredred

Were some hoffmans around my area recently with a sort of yin-yang lotus flower printed on the back but they're some sort of RC, definitely not acid


----------



## triphead34

im 95% sure the hatters are 25c-nbome, theyre not acid but they are very damn good and better than acid in some ways but not as good in others ,gunna get some of it pure soon to make sure but i found the hatters very enjoyable and more visual, theyre perfect for mixing with lsd


----------



## SpecialK_

triphead34 said:


> im 95% sure the hatters are 25c-nbome, theyre not acid but they are very damn good and better than acid in some ways but not as good in others ,gunna get some of it pure soon to make sure but i found the hatters very enjoyable and more visual, theyre perfect for mixing with lsd



If you want to confirm it:

1) Don't let the blotter sit in your mouth, swallow it straight away. If it doesn't work it's likely some form of NBOME.
2) 25c-nbome, while people compare it to LSD, is still quite different. There is a noticeable difference in visuals, the most outstanding is the colour enhancement. If you notice the likes of shadows getting colour, your clothes colours reflecting onto objects such as bed sheets, etc. I also get this weird magnifying sort've effect on small areas, can't really describe it. But the colour enhancement is the most noticeable and really separated it from LSD for me. 
3) Headspace/fuck whatever you want to call it isn't anywhere near as intense as it is with acid. It's a lot more sublime and relaxed. Sort've half there.

I had all these effects from doses as low as 500ug, so it doesn't take much to notice a difference.

For someone who hasn't ever taken 25c-nbome that's an easy way to identify if what you are working with is potentially that. Also the duration is significantly shorter. I sniffed the stuff so I suspect that may have had something to do with it, but after I reached the peak and slightly after it felt like I went from visuals to none in minutes, unlike LSD which is a really gradual comedown. 

Also can anyone compare if when taking sublinguial 25c-nbome leaves that sort've 'burning' but not burning mark where you dose it? It was the easiest way to tell a drop got up my nose when I was messing with the stuff. If so, it's another easy way to tell. There is always the other non-LSD ergoloids that could potentially be on it. Seems to be a rise of NBOME blotters in the USA but this is the first I've heard of it here and it's shit if it's such a widespread blotter. People are getting completely ripped off.


----------



## Vader

I've used 25c bucally and yes, you can feel a little bit of a burn.


----------



## Myshkin

triphead34 said:


> im 95% sure the hatters are 25c-nbome, theyre not acid but they are very damn good and better than acid in some ways but not as good in others ,gunna get some of it pure soon to make sure but i found the hatters very enjoyable and more visual, theyre perfect for mixing with lsd



Felt similar to AMT to me, and far less visual than any single tab I've dropped. Even piss-weak LSD tabs. Nausea was also present.

I had a brief moment of mild euphoria staring at the books in Chorlton oxfam, but that was about it till I went nuclear with Hofmanns and started to get proper visuals.

Maybe two Hatters would be better, but at the dosage and provenance I was sold it as (yeah, I know...) I would've expected more than I got. 

Lovely print though.


----------



## Danceubastards

I was just about to get some more hatters too.. Will probably hold off now, saying that I did really enjoy them but obviously they can't demand the price they are..

@ special_k, I experienced shadows getting colours 100% and it did seem to end quite abruptly, id never took acid before and it maybe I still haven't... I will though


----------



## SpecialK_

Vader said:


> I've used 25c bucally and yes, you can feel a little bit of a burn.



Then this along with the above will be a CLEAR indication that it's 25c-nbome. The feeling is noticeable, once you've swallowed the blotter you'll feel a really slight burning sensation on the spot you let it absorb. If you aren't feeling this but still suspicious don't hold them sublinguially at all next time, just swallow immediately on dose. Those are probably the two easiest way to tell. I'm a little hesitant to say these are an NBOME despite having not tried them, it just doesn't seem as reasonable. They seem to be much more popular chemicals, in a widespread way, in America as opposed to Europe. Possible similar analogue to LSD? Although I'm not too knowledgeable on them as I've no experience with them.

The colour enhancement is what really blew my head with the 25c though, I'd experienced it before on acid. But it's extremely noticeable on 25c, I remember the first time taking it discussing with the person I was tripping with if whether shadows are normally blue for a good few minutes.. Before realizing that shadows are ALWAYS black.


----------



## Myshkin

No burning with the Hatters whatsoever. Slight bitterness, but the tab melted quickly.

I very much doubt the Hatters are 25c. If they were it'd be more of a selling point than anything else. Could be wrong, but if that's the case then remind me never to get any 25c in a hurry, like.


----------



## Danceubastards

Just had a read about 25c and it causing increase in temperature which is something else that I experienced. At times my face was really flushed, is that known to happen with acid too?


----------



## Myshkin

Danceubastards said:


> Just had a read about 25c and it causing increase in temperature which is something else that I experienced. At times my face was really flushed, is that known to happen with acid too?



Not all that often, but there are a number of factors that may cause you to get flushed while tripping. 

It's definitely a recognised effect of 5-MeO-AMT, which is what I believe these blotters are. They also kept me awake for 24 hours in a very 5-MeO-AMT fashion. 

It would also explain why they went purple on an Elrichs test. 

Check  this post, which coincides with the arrival of the Hatters in the UK. 

Interesting, no?


----------



## Danceubastards

SamhainGrim said:


> Not all that often, but there are a number of factors that may cause you to get flushed while tripping.
> 
> It's definitely a recognised effect of 5-MeO-AMT, which is what I believe these blotters are. They also kept me awake for 24 hours in a very 5-MeO-AMT fashion.
> 
> It would also explain why they went purple on an Elrichs test.
> 
> Check  this post, which coincides with the arrival of the Hatters in the UK.
> 
> Interesting, no?


Very.. I've got no experience with the trippy area of drugs so I'm relying on you guys and BL to make an educated decision about all this.. I was really looking forward to tripping again but I want to be as sure as I can be that it's LSD. I think I may of found some Hofmanns now anyway so I'll probably give them a try if this source pans out..


----------



## effie

The NBOMe visuals are very different to acid - 25I anyway, not sure about 25C. You would almost certainly notice something was up even if you didn't know that NBOMe visuals were like. Definitely agree on the colour enhancement, super-saturated-technicolour with outlines and a kind of layered texture and lots of overlaid patterns rather than swirly acid-visuals..


----------



## Myshkin

Danceubastards said:


> Very.. I've got no experience with the trippy area of drugs so I'm relying on you guys and BL to make an educated decision about all this.. I was really looking forward to tripping again but I want to be as sure as I can be that it's LSD. I think I may of found some Hofmanns now anyway so I'll probably give them a try if this source pans out..



The Hoffs are great. Go with them.

Effie's description of the 25i visuals doesn't match my experience of the Hatters. Though don't get me wrong - if the Hatters were sold honestly as 5-MeO-AMT (which I believe they are) for about half the price, I'd snap them up. 

I'll say one thing about 5-MeO-AMT - the euphoria is incredible when there's visual stimulation present (a painting, a book, a curvy arse, that kind of thing).


----------



## effie

^ The description may not be entirely accurate or universal of course but I asked a couple of friends and they came up with similar things.. not had the blotter in question, or 5-MeO-AMT however. You're making me want some though :D


----------



## Danceubastards

SamhainGrim said:


> The Hoffs are great. Go with them.
> 
> Effie's description of the 25i visuals doesn't match my experience of the Hatters. Though don't get me wrong - if the Hatters were sold honestly as 5-MeO-AMT (which I believe they are) for about half the price, I'd snap them up.
> 
> I'll say one thing about 5-MeO-AMT - the euphoria is incredible when there's visual stimulation present (a painting, a book, a curvy arse, that kind of thing).


Thanks for the advice Sam.. Hoffmanns it is then..

I might still try and get some Hatters at a better price as I did enjoy them, didn't experience any euphoria but I only had one and a half and a lack of curvy arses in view, just my mates daft face..

Cheers again


----------



## Sea-Trout

*Bicycle Day tabs?*

Hi there all you lovely people! Haha, nah seriously i was wondering if anybody else has heard of or even better been taking the bicycle day acid tabs that are flying around just now, i know of a few folk that have them now and again, i been knocking them back quite alot recently, normally around 2 to 4 but done 8 the other nite and i thought it was really really good, i was reading some bhoys post on here a minute ago about tripping in the springtime and i totally agree, it was totally mental. pure wonderland to me, so if anyone could give me a wee shout, have anybody else came across these and are they considered good? Or am i missing out on somthing even better, but at the same time theres been a good few times recently when i couldnt imagine it any better!xx Well nice one and take it easy, and by the way its my first post an just joined a few mins ago, Keep the peace pipe smokin!!!!!xxx


----------



## Albion

Gonna merge this with our LSD availability thread, I think some people have posted about these tabs in there before now


----------



## SpecialK_

Sea-Trout said:


> Hi there all you lovely people! Haha, nah seriously i was wondering if anybody else has heard of or even better been taking the bicycle day acid tabs that are flying around just now, i know of a few folk that have them now and again, i been knocking them back quite alot recently, normally around 2 to 4 but done 8 the other nite and i thought it was really really good, i was reading some bhoys post on here a minute ago about tripping in the springtime and i totally agree, it was totally mental. pure wonderland to me, so if anyone could give me a wee shout, have anybody else came across these and are they considered good? Or am i missing out on somthing even better, but at the same time theres been a good few times recently when i couldnt imagine it any better!xx Well nice one and take it easy, and by the way its my first post an just joined a few mins ago, Keep the peace pipe smokin!!!!!xxx



If you've read about the Hofmann tabs, that is what most people here call what you know as the Bicycle Day tabs. 

Is there any writing at the bottom? At the moment I've seen The Original/Original/1943 at the bottom in recent times. All three are different blotter.


----------



## blueberries

ive got the new ones too, no writing but mini bicycles at the bottom, standard green and yellow, havnt had a chance to try them but i was told 150ug, prob ~120 tho considering its never what it says on the box, i'll post back once ive tried em (just 1 first to calculate)


----------



## bowserthedog

SamhainGrim said:


> Felt similar to AMT to me, and far less visual than any single tab I've dropped. Even piss-weak LSD tabs. Nausea was also present.
> 
> I had a brief moment of mild euphoria staring at the books in Chorlton oxfam, but that was about it till I went nuclear with Hofmanns and started to get proper visuals.
> 
> Maybe two Hatters would be better, but at the dosage and provenance I was sold it as (yeah, I know...) I would've expected more than I got.
> 
> Lovely print though.



I've used numerous hatters here in Canada.  I have used many tabs before of things like avatars and of liquid.  I noticed that these tabs didn't have as colorful visuals as avatars, but they are really fun.  I did not notice any change of temperature not even a twinge of nausea and only a little buzz when you put them in your mouth (similar to the electric buzz I have gotten previously with tabs of what are supposed to be acid).
I came down from these tabs every time to near baseline at 9-10 hours, maybe 11 on 4 tabs.  I never try to sleep at the end of a trip but all my friends were sleeping at 12 hours.  Seemed like acid to me, could I mistake LSD for amt?


ALSO EDIT:
The hatters tested purple on Elrichs, they have to be either LSD or AMT, and I haven't tried anything I know is AMT.  I never got ANY nausea on these though and I got some really nice acid style visuals.  Every acid trip is different, maybe they are acid.


----------



## dan88

Hi Acidheads,

Towards the back end of June I'm heading off to a music festival. I've only taken acid once last October, I had 1 1/2 St Albert tabs and had an excellent time with two friends.

I've an opportunity to obtain some Avatar tabs, which reading through this thread have a good reputation. What do people think of the idea of taking one of these at the festival? I've read that its unwise to take acid in public when you aren't experienced with it.

 Part of me knows nobody is going to be able to say "you're going to have a bad trip" or whatever, but is it really adding to the risks that much? Also combining with MDMA, yay or nay?


----------



## Ismene

dan88 said:


> I've an opportunity to obtain some Avatar tabs, which reading through this thread have a good reputation. What do people think of the idea of taking one of these at the festival? I've read that its unwise to take acid in public when you aren't experienced with it.



Yeah, I can't think of anything worse than being surrounded by strangers when you arn't comfortable with the effects of LSD. Even worse, there might be police or bouncers to deal with at a festival. 

_Also combining with MDMA, yay or nay?_

Yay, but you have to get the timing right. Take them both at the same time and the MDMA will kill the LSD trip, I'd drop the MDMA about 4-5 hours into the acid.


----------



## Ismene

bowserthedog said:


> could I mistake LSD for amt?



No, AMT takes hours to come on. LSD takes about 20 minutes.


----------



## dan88

Ismene said:


> Yeah, I can't think of anything worse than being surrounded by strangers when you arn't comfortable with the effects of LSD. Even worse, there might be police or bouncers to deal with at a festival.
> 
> _Also combining with MDMA, yay or nay?_
> 
> Yay, but you have to get the timing right. Take them both at the same time and the MDMA will kill the LSD trip, I'd drop the MDMA about 4-5 hours into the acid.



Fair enough. I have taken shrooms before and at gigs and stuff, but thats probs around 7 years ago when they were legal fresh. Tbh I can't remember the experiences, I was 16-17. I'll keep it to private situations for the time being


----------



## third eye squeegee

dan88 said:


> Fair enough. I have taken shrooms before and at gigs and stuff, but thats probs around 7 years ago when they were legal fresh. Tbh I can't remember the experiences, I was 16-17. I'll keep it to private situations for the time being



Depends on the person and the dose I'd say - low dose acid at a festival can be super - laugh a minute 
If you're worried about it though, it can be a self-fulfilling prophecy, so I wouldn't bother if that's the case..


----------



## Sprout

Why not drop acid a few times prior to the gig? If you think it's tolerable; do it. If not then don't.


----------



## SpecialK_

I love acid at concerts/festivals. Things can go horribly wrong, but when they don't its amazing. Think it's really dependent on your comeup though, acid can make me really care free and euphoric and at other times not really in the mood for the pushy/compressed crowd at a concert. Mixing with MDMA would probably be my ideal festival/concert drug(s).


----------



## AUDI

What is the LSD forecast for the European summer of 2012 
Last summer we had 
Avatars
Bears
AlexGrey/Ganesha
Hoffmans
Krishna
etc etc.

Would love to see some really good paper again like Dalai Lama's and Shiva's


----------



## Cyanoide

AUDI said:


> What is the LSD forecast for the European summer of 2012
> Last summer we had
> Avatars
> Bears
> AlexGrey/Ganesha
> Hoffmans
> Krishna
> etc etc.
> 
> Would love to see some really good paper again like Dalai Lama's and Shiva's



Some of the blotters sold as acid at Psytrance festivals (especially in Germany) last summer were DOX's. The forecast isn't especially good right now. I guess I have to consider myself lucky to know someone who has it in liquid form. Buying blotters at parties can be a huge miss. At least the Buddhas sold last summer (orange coloured) contained DOB.


----------



## Myshkin

DOB? 

My dream psychdelic. One day. One day...

... oh, hang on. That's actually DOM. Scrub that.


----------



## Drgreenthumbs

Right I got some microdots today, I've never had the chance to do them so was wondering how strong they will be. After having an inspection one is redish and one looks black. London area too


----------



## Cyanoide

SamhainGrim said:


> DOB?
> 
> My dream psychdelic. One day. One day...
> 
> ... oh, hang on. That's actually DOM. Scrub that.



It was horrible to be honest. My friend who is quite experienced with LSD had tried 1/4 of a blotter and couldn't tell the difference. So I was convinced it was the real deal until the effects started.

Seriously it was the hardest and most speedy bodyload I've ever had, I've never been so stimulated even on pure stimulants. I had real fears my heart would fail. Horrible stuff IMO. The visuals were extremely strong but other than that I was clear-headed and was just worried about the physical effects all the time. It was one hell of a blotter, it must have been soaked in DOB.

Now, if it would have been just one time. But my friend also had other blotters (white with some motive I couldn't make sense of), bought here locally, and they were the exactly same thing. I remember the feeling of doom that came when I realized I have to go through the same experience again. The come-up feels very much like acid, and is deceptive until the effects kick in for real. Also it came up surprisingly fast for being a DOX, started feeling it after about 15-20 minutes, just like with LSD. My comments were something like; "you know what? This is not acid...It's the same fucking stuff that was in the Buddha blotters. Just kill me!"

Well, I've learned a lesson or two. I don't trust any blotters that are "supposed to be LSD" if I don't see the LSD actually being laid on the blotters. Fortunately I know have sugar cubes with 150ug LSD, and was there to witness it being dropped on the cubes.


----------



## SpecialK_

Cyanoide said:


> Well, I've learned a lesson or two. I don't trust any blotters that are "supposed to be LSD" if I don't see the LSD actually being laid on the blotters. Fortunately I know have sugar cubes with 150ug LSD, and was there to witness it being dropped on the cubes.



Feel privileged to be able to do that.  For many of us it's still a guessing game.


----------



## hellomynameiscloud

Bought these around Dublin, Ireland about a month and a half ago and they were total garbage. Waste of money. It had been so long since I had any Lucy and I was too eager to buy some. Mistake I won't be making again.

I do hear tales of Double-Dipped Hofmanns and Microdots going around Dublin though. I am yet to try any so I have no idea of the quality. Anyone had any?

Oh, just out of interest... has anyone heard of any Liquid acid ever going around Ireland? Everyone I know who dabbles in hallucinogenics hasn't heard of anyone having any... or maybe they just won't tell me.


----------



## Ismene

SamhainGrim said:


> ... oh, hang on. That's actually DOM. Scrub that.



It's very much like mescaline, gentle and nice bodyload. Not very psychedelic tho.


----------



## SpecialK_

hellomynameiscloud said:


> Bought these around Dublin, Ireland about a month and a half ago and they were total garbage. Waste of money. It had been so long since I had any Lucy and I was too eager to buy some. Mistake I won't be making again.
> 
> I do hear tales of Double-Dipped Hofmanns and Microdots going around Dublin though. I am yet to try any so I have no idea of the quality. Anyone had any?
> 
> Oh, just out of interest... has anyone heard of any Liquid acid ever going around Ireland? Everyone I know who dabbles in hallucinogenics hasn't heard of anyone having any... or maybe they just won't tell me.



Why were they garbage? Those tabs were pretty common a few months ago just had the standard sort've dose on them were 3 or so and you were sorted. It's possible they've been stored poorly after these few months.

There is no such thing as 'double-dipped' blotter, or if there ever was, it doesn't happen today. It's just people bullshitting to you. There are Hofmann Originals which are probably a bit similar to those Cartoon Shivas you have there. A few others too, none of their doses are massive though. You pretty much, unless you get the likes of Dalai Lamas/Mayan Calendars which haven't been mentioned in a while, always have to eat a few blotter to get to where you want. If it's the round red microdots, they are quite a low dose as well, sweet spot for many is 3-4.

Haven't heard of liquid acid in Ireland in a few years, but it does come about.  Tends to disappear quickly though so it's possible that there's been some lately and I've just missed out.


----------



## Myshkin

Must say, I enjoyed the cartoon Shivas I had last year. No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Acid4Blood

hellomynameiscloud said:


> Oh, just out of interest... has anyone heard of any Liquid acid ever going around Ireland? Everyone I know who dabbles in hallucinogenics hasn't heard of anyone having any... or maybe they just won't tell me.



The last time I got a bottle of liquid in Ireland was in 2005 & it cost me €500! (100hits @ 125ug/hit). BLISS 
I was in the money at the time & often just dosed my friends at parties with a drop (or 3 ) on the tongue.
With regards liquid LSD (& who you know obviously!) in Ireland, generally its a bottle or nothing. Dosing onto sugar cubes/pastilles is not very common here at all.
Throughout 2006/7 I saw a good few of those mint fresh/ice drop bottles being sold @ €300-400 a bottle (100hits/100mics).





Never see liquid about these days! 

Greatful Dead Dancing Bears are about tho. Weak but clean! %)


----------



## bogman

Acid4Blood said:


> The last time I got a bottle of liquid in Ireland was in 2005 & it cost me €500! (100hits @ 125ug/hit). BLISS
> I was in the money at the time & often just dosed my friends at parties with a drop (or 3 ) on the tongue.
> With regards liquid LSD (& who you know obviously!) in Ireland, generally its a bottle or nothing. Dosing onto sugar cubes/pastilles is not very common here at all.
> Throughout 2006/7 I saw a good few of those mint fresh/ice drop bottles being sold @ €300-400 a bottle (100hits/100mics).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never see liquid about these days!
> 
> Greatful Dead Dancing Bears are about tho. Weak but clean! %)



when you say weak, how weak as a mate did 4 at afestival and got very little affect. it was day 3 of the festival so would that mattere.


----------



## Vader

Yeah mate, tolerance is a bitch, on the Sunday at Boomtown last year I did like 50mg of 2C-C, 5 drops of acid and 20mg of metocin and it didn't even touch the fucking sides. Couldn't even really get trippy smoking DMT.


----------



## Acid4Blood

bogman said:


> when you say weak, how weak as a mate did 4 at afestival and got very little affect. it was day 3 of the festival so would that mattere.



Man, something happened that blotter you're talking about! He must've got the sheet wet or something but he rang me to say they were fucked/degraded & that he was gonna take them back. People at the festival were getting no effect! 
Glad I never got them in the end!

Its the same print but when I got them before christmas they were fresh & ~50mics each. 3 hit my LSD sweet-spot.

U didn't give him money for them did u?!


----------



## bogman

Acid4Blood said:


> Man, something happened that blotter you're talking about! He must've got the sheet wet or something but he rang me to say they were fucked/degraded & that he was gonna take them back. People at the festival were getting no effect!
> Glad I never got them in the end!
> 
> Its the same print but when I got them before christmas they were fresh & ~50mics each. 3 hit my LSD sweet-spot.
> 
> U didn't give him money for them did u?!



€6 a pop


----------



## poparopaliss

Havn't been able to get acid since last summer in Dublin, dying to get sorted for the festivals coming up

Being offered every drug under the sun except my two favourites, 2cb and lsd. Whats the world coming to?!


----------



## ructions

poparopaliss said:


> Havn't been able to get acid since last summer in Dublin, dying to get sorted for the festivals coming up
> 
> Being offered every drug under the son except my two favourites, 2cb and lsd. Whats the world coming to?!



Jaysus i haven't taken acid in years! I used to love the stuff! My mate & I got the nick name the Tripping Sisters when we were younger coz we were always taking acid, but i'd be terrified to take a acid now! I must be getting old.......


----------



## ashtray girl

Anyone got info on/tried the "saturns"/planets?


----------



## Drgreenthumbs

What sort of dose should I expect on one black microdot?


----------



## Thecian

SpecialK_  

Instead of adding one drop, imagine adding two. "Double dipped" or "upscaled" is the term. Might not be technically correct but they do exist but very rarely available to the general public.


Drgreenthumbs  
Approximate location would help.

Edit alert: See my second post


----------



## SpecialK_

Thecian said:


> SpecialK_
> 
> Instead of adding one drop, imagine adding two. "Double dipped" or "upscaled" is the term. Might not be technically correct but they do exist but very rarely available to the general public.
> 
> 
> Drgreenthumbs
> Approximate location would help.



I'm aware of what it is. But I'm 99% sure, unless this is some secret batch that isn't widely distributed, that every Hofmann blotter around at the moment is not double dipped or even close. I don't think the double dipped thing is popular, if you wanted a strong blotter you can just make the liquid more concentrated...not soak/drop it twice.


----------



## Greenstar420

SpecialK is correct,  If the producers were going to make the blotters double strength they would just make the solution more concentrated before laying the sheets.  Double dipping would take twice as long and really not make any sense from a mass production standpoint.   That being said I love all of the Hoff bikes,  just am finishing a sheet from 2008,  they still are ass kickers!!

Any new prints going around?


----------



## Thecian

"Double dipped" is a term that does not refer to the actual practice of "double dipping" but means a stronger variation of a blotter run.

If we go around saying "There is no such thing" due to public (in)availability, shouldn't we be saying the same for LSD crystal ?


----------



## SpecialK_

Thecian said:


> SpecialK_
> 
> Instead of adding one drop, imagine adding two. "Double dipped" or "upscaled" is the term. Might not be technically correct but they do exist but very rarely available to the general public.



Are you the same person as before?


----------



## Thecian

I should have been more clear in the first post about the actual manufacturing practice. My apologies.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Good papertrips I've had recently: 

*"fat freddy's cat" print - tested around 250mics/hit. 60mic ones are also in circulation.
*





*"alien twin" print - tested around 200mics/hit
*





*"blue shiva" print - tested around 130mics/hit
*





I know they're in circulation in Belgium & Holland at this time because I had all of these recently. They're probably found elsewhere too.

Others that were not worth their price: white mickey mouse print & hoffman 1943 print (both around 60mics/hit)

Then there were some hits I took a week and a half ago, I didn't check the print nor had them tested. They belonged to a friend who said they were 200mics. And I believe him, certainly after taking them. They felt easily as strong as the alien twins blotters. Guess that's pretty useless information if I don't know the print. I'll ask him what it was next time I see him.


----------



## SpecialK_

Just want to check here. I've had both the Twins and Fat Freddys and were they really tested at those doses? The Fat Freddys I had were a good dose off one tab, but not proper one hit wonders melting madness (what I'd expect from 250ug), they were comparable to about three twins. In my head I would've always said about 150ug at most and I was told they were 200ug so it would sound about right.

As for the Twins these were a bit stronger than the Alex Grey / Ganesha blotter about possibly, but you needed at least more than one to get visuals on the go. For mixing with pills 2 was my sweet spot and then 3 upwards for a decent trip. Also for some of the sheets there was definite inconsistency. I had no problems but a few others did, made me think that they were from the same people. 

Might be possible there is a few of the same blotter in circulation? Could be right as those Twins/Freddys dried up a good few months back. First I saw the Freddys was summer 2011. Any ideas? I would normally immediately say different blotters, but that's two I've had that are listed there. Confused


----------



## Pill2Chill

Yeah all of them were tested in a Dutch facility by myself. Except those last I mentioned.
I will agree, the twins didn't feel like 200µg to me either. But I got them tested, so I thought it had something to do with the setting, which wasn't ideal when I took them. (We ate the whole blotter with a bunch of people, they were small blotters and 3 of them felt like a 400µg trip, I usually trip on 600mcg) The test results have always been very accurate. I very much doubt they made a mistake.

As I said the fat freddy's are available in different strengths, well I never had the weaker ones myself, but friends of mine bought fat freddy's after trying mine. They got them tested after being disappointed and surely enough.. They contained only 60µg. 

Maybe it could've had something to do with tolerance? Otherwise I suppose the ones you had could've been from another batch, or manufacturer?


----------



## trammies

Yeah, I'd personally question if there's a third batch?
I had the same experience as SK, one and a half of them was a good strong trip, but not absolutely mind-tearing like I'd expect such a large dose from 250ug tabs, and certainly not weak enough to have been 60ug tabs.

EDIT: It wouldn't be a tolerance issue with me either, as I hadn't taken acid in a long time.


----------



## SpecialK_

The Fat Freddys sounds about right with some of your friends complaining about doses. There were some real consistency problems with that blotter when they were about here, people were reporting the effects I'd expect from say 60ug, e.g. small headspace little/no visuals and if you got a good tab you'd have plenty of visuals and they were well up there.

Can't believe those Twins were tested at 200ug though! That's insane, maybe I perceive the dose of acid to be weaker than it actually is? Who knows. I would expect 600ug to be one hell of a ride for me, the kind've trip I couldn't be doing day to day things on. But 3 of the Twins would be like a normal trip to me, strong in the sense that I could expect some headfuck but not what I always perceived 600ug to be like.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Well the blotter I had was 200mcg. It's odd, because as I said they didn't feel as strong to me as the test results told me. A friend who trips often reported perceiving very strong effects from eating just two, which was another reason I thought it was the setting that made my trip less pronounced. He told me he found them to be equally strong as that last blotter I ate 3 hits from. And that was definitely a 600µg-like, mind-blowing trip. No one else who took these complained either.

I don't know what the problem could've been because 200 mics is 200 mics. Had I tripped on them more often I could've given a better opnion about their strength. But I suppose the test results are more reliable than my opinion.


----------



## SpecialK_

Could just be another print I guess. I'm almost certain twins/geminis have been about before (about pre-2010) but I didn't try them back then. They are probably more common than I think. Two of the ones that was about here certainly wasn't strong, it was just about getting some visuals underway. Hopefully that means your onto something interesting, if some surface up here at that strength it'd be great!


----------



## RR16

I did 3 twins 3 months back and the trip was nearly as strong as 500ug of 25i. I'd say bullshit. No way it could be 200ug of LSD per tab. Maybe 50ug.


----------



## Greenstar420

RR16 said:


> I did 3 twins 3 months back and the trip was nearly as strong as 500ug of 25i. I'd say bullshit. No way it could be 200ug of LSD per tab. Maybe 50ug.




Well if they tested at 200ug then there is no guessing game to play.  You MUST have eaten some of the weaker laid batch, probably 60 ug each,  that seems logical, no?


----------



## RR16

Greenstar420 said:


> Well if they tested at 200ug then there is no guessing game to play.  You MUST have eaten some of the weaker laid batch, probably 60 ug each,  that seems logical, no?



Well I'm really really skeptical about about those test results. As far as I know >150ug tabs are extremely rare. There's also quite lot of posts about those Twins if you look few pages back. Everyone said they were quite weak.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Y'know, I've not done acid now since the 80's, but it's interesting that some of the old blotter names are still cropping up, such as 'Purple Ohms' and 'Mushrooms', as well as brown microdots. Anyone remember the 'Samurais' or the 'Supermans' from that era? However, I think that the best acid I ever had was some 'Windowpanes' from Glastonbury in 1987. They were clear gelatin squares that melted in your mouth and the come up was fast and extremely speedy - I spent mine furiously cycling around a friend's farmyard trying to catch the tracers. The rest of the trip was spent in the grounds of the Jodrell   Bank telescope in Cheshire and is the only acid that has had me flat on my back watching laser shows in the sky off just one tab. Good times....


----------



## Pill2Chill

RR16 said:


> Well I'm really really skeptical about about those test results. As far as I know >150ug tabs are extremely rare. There's also quite lot of posts about those Twins if you look few pages back. Everyone said they were quite weak.


Well I only spend money on good blotters, and they aren't that hard to come by here in Belgium tbh..
Test results have always been very reliable. I'm sure these were accurate too.


----------



## Greenstar420

Thanks for those test results man.  I sure hope to run into some of that beautiful paper this summer.  You people over in belgium are so lucky to have such good supply!


----------



## trammies

Aww, I was supposed to be getting a few Hoffmann Originals to test them out, but they've all ran out! 
Looks like it'll be a while before I try some acid again. I suppose that'll make it more "special", aha.


----------



## Imagin3

Anyone know if there's any LSD going about Belfast ? I've been searching so long and cant find any...


----------



## SpecialK_

Anybody had any nice blotter? Aint seen any in a month or two!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

more trips need to appear!   too little about at the moment


----------



## Greenstar420

Sure hope the hoff, ganesha, dali lama - mass production crew lays a few million more hits soon!  The world needs plentiful good doses about, right now!!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

couldnt agree more, pull the finger out guys! pretty please


----------



## triphead34

ive still got two WoWs and two lucky charms saved incase this happened lol but ive heard of dalais/mayan calenders that could be about soon hopefully


----------



## matt<3ketamine

last around here were the hofmann 'The Original' print, but that was a while ago


----------



## jacky09ftw

Good few variety of blotters avaialble atm its just hassle sorting it atm. Will have me some dalai lamas or mayans soon or hopefully a new print coming from the same producers as the mayans and lamas. 

But it is widely drying up which wont be good hopefully we get flooded for the summer with good tabs


----------



## Cyanoide

Anybody who knows about the availability in Germany?


----------



## Vader

Had some nice black liquid this week, coming from London apparently.


----------



## 1394

Any news on Ireland?


----------



## SpecialK_

Vader said:


> Had some nice black liquid this week, coming from London apparently.



Nice one! Lucky you, would love to see some liquid come about last time I heard of vials here was about 2 years ago.


----------



## Myshkin

Seems to be a lot quieter of late acid-wise. Especially given the time of year. Although I suppose for the more well-connected it's still about.  

I've noticed 25I-NBOMe gaining a lot of ground in the past six months (anybody else?), which isn't a bad thing. It'd be nice to have some LSD to hand though.


----------



## SpecialK_

That's what I was thinking. But acid isn't being made all too often from what it seems and after a few years of lots of variety and consistency this just might be a quiet one. Disappointing as it's festival season too, best time to trip.


----------



## Albion

I've still got three lil tabs of those green/blue/red bicycle ones. Saving them for a day I can rely on not having family around. Preferably alone...I prefer to take psyches in an environment not in danger of being unsettled by others. All three together will be 450ug.


----------



## SpecialK_

Best way to do it! No point paying for something to just basically fry your head. Although I seem to be alright in different settings on acid. Love the whole dosing at festivals etc. That some people find a no go or parties and shit. It's just funny running around laughing not having a clue.


----------



## Acid4Blood

SpecialK_ said:


> It's just funny running around laughing *not having a clue*.



Or being wisdom personified! Whichever floats your boat! %)


----------



## Myshkin

Albion said:


> I've still got three lil tabs of those green/blue/red bicycle ones. Saving them for a day I can rely on not having family around. Preferably alone...I prefer to take psyches in an environment not in danger of being unsettled by others. All three together will be 450ug.



I miss those little bastards, I really do. 

Though I've got access to 25I-NBOMe (which I'm growing to love) and pretty soon DOC too (which I know I'll love) so all isn't lost. Seems like this time last year most of western Europe was flooded with acid though.


----------



## Magicbean2012

There are some 'Alice in Wonderland' Blotters supposed to be 120 mics in the Netherlands these days. I've got two pictures of them but I don't know how to upload them...


----------



## monstanoodle

*Magic -* You have to upload them to somewhere like imageshack or similar websites then you can post the link of the picture inbetween....






Just make sure you don't go incriminating yourself in the process (small amounts, not taking the picture on a print out of google maps with red ink on it saying "I LIVE HERE!" etc.  )


----------



## Magicbean2012

Here are the photos of 'Alice in Wonderland' blotters. They mesure 8mm each. I will try them soon and post a report on them.


http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/9972/aliceinwonderlansfront.jpg

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/268/aliceinwonderlandback.jpg


By the way has anybody seen or tried these recently ?


----------



## Magicbean2012

I've tried 3 of these 'Alices' .. The are less than 120 mics as supposed... (closer to 50 mics each and very bitter taste of chemical...........)
Not Worth buy unless desperate.............


----------



## kingme

ive seen some ying-yang blotters around... supposedly 110ug... anyone with experiences on these? supossedly from the NL as well


----------



## Acid4Blood

Nice print!


----------



## watsons torment

iccle dark brown microdots - pretty weak, probably around the 30ug mark but they are dirt cheap so all is good


----------



## five_hat

kingme said:


> ive seen some ying-yang blotters around... supposedly 110ug... anyone with experiences on these? supossedly from the NL as well



Do you mean these?

<snip>

(The photo is not mine)


----------



## Myshkin

Sorry five_hat, but we definitely can't allow photos that feature both the name of the vendor and the (highly dodgy) site on which they're being sold. I've removed the picture for this reason.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Pic of dolphin yin-yangs for referance......


----------



## Shifft

Magicbean2012 said:


> I've tried 3 of these 'Alices' .. The are less than 120 mics as supposed... (closer to 50 mics each and very bitter taste of chemical...........)
> Not Worth buy unless desperate.............



Are these still real LSD for sure? I have the opportunity to get some VERY cheap, so that even at 50-70 mics per tab it would be worth it just for the quantity. I'm just worried about being ripped off by random RC tabs.


----------



## sockpuppet

Shifft said:


> Are these still real LSD for sure? I have the opportunity to get some VERY cheap, so that even at 50-70 mics per tab it would be worth it just for the quantity. I'm just worried about being ripped off by random RC tabs.



No one can tell you that - as you can see anyone can print up the Tenniel Alice graphic or any other established blotter art image and either sell plain paper or lay whatever might fit on it. When I was young it was safe to eat paper L from strangers because it was always L or nothing, but today it's smart to only obtain L from people you know well and trust.


----------



## SpecialK_

Was at a festival and there was Ganeshas being sold alongside 'Apples' I think it which was which seemed to be completely bunk, two did nothing to a friend.


----------



## Magicbean2012

I was confirmed that they are some type of LSD... But not the best stuff for sure... Normally the people who sell these is the Netherlands sell the other crystal used for Dalai Lamas & Shivas but as there is nothing else around they bought these not to leave people with nothing... They remind me of the dirty yellow Krishna's & weak Hofmanns (they all have a border around 25 squares & a black & white design on the back that looks like it's drawn with a grey pencil)... Same bitter taste and logo is not very clear ( like badly scanned picture)... To me they are almost similar in strenght to Krishna's... No magic like the Dalai's or Shiva's even eating 3


----------



## 33Hz

Acid4Blood said:


> Pic of dolphin yin-yangs for referance......



These are legit LSD if anyone is wondering. Pretty weak stuff though. Somewhere around 80-100ug mark, I'd say.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

The Ganesha where 80-100 mics and they were not weak at all, just standard doses, no avatar quality mind but I'm not greedy  I'd be very happy with any acid at the moment, hearing word of strong Beatles and pissweak Alice in wonderlands, still very dear in price at 8 each


----------



## 33Hz

matt<3ketamine said:


> The Ganesha where 80-100 mics and they were not weak at all, just standard doses, no avatar quality mind but I'm not greedy  I'd be very happy with any acid at the moment, hearing word of strong Beatles and pissweak Alice in wonderlands, still very dear in price at 8 each



Ha, yeah I s'pose you're right. The last 'cid I had were Shiva's which were around the 180ug mark iirc, so I guess I was just expecting too much from these yin-yangs. :D


----------



## 5alparadise

Hello everyone!

I found some Hoffman blotters with a black and white picture of a fish on the back. The bicycle print on the front is not very fine and where one would usually find a date like "1943" or "2000", there are four white stars. The paper of it is rather thick. I am a bit paranoid about getting DOx blotters or some other adulterant as this has happened to me before. I'm located in the Netherlands. Can anyone provide any insight on whether they are legit?


----------



## Shifft

Magicbean2012 said:


> I was confirmed that they are some type of LSD... But not the best stuff for sure... Normally the people who sell these is the Netherlands sell the other crystal used for Dalai Lamas & Shivas but as there is nothing else around they bought these not to leave people with nothing... They remind me of the dirty yellow Krishna's & weak Hofmanns (they all have a border around 25 squares & a black & white design on the back that looks like it's drawn with a grey pencil)... Same bitter taste and logo is not very clear ( like badly scanned picture)... To me they are almost similar in strenght to Krishna's... No magic like the Dalai's or Shiva's even eating 3



Yeah I'm pretty sure the ones I got are the same tabs that you're talking about. They are definitely real acid, but if anyone else gets them I would suggest swallowing them immediately. I tripped twice on them this weekend and on the first one I held the tabs in my mouth and had awful ink taste stuck on my tongue for the entire trip making it feel really dirty. Second time I swallowed immediately and it felt much cleaner.


----------



## Magicbean2012

How many of these Alices did you take each time you tripped ? And in your opinion how many mics would you say they contain ?


----------



## bigbadwolf

Hi guys,  outside belfast also and havent tried to get any in a couple of years.   Is it easy at the minute?


----------



## SpecialK_

Magicbean2012 said:


> How many of these Alices did you take each time you tripped ? And in your opinion how many mics would you say they contain ?



I've heard people talking about Alice in Wonderland blotter that is very weak, if not bunk in some cases and poorly laid. Reminds me of the Apples blotter that I encountered in Cork but no idea.

Bigbadwolf - things are quite quiet at the moment for everywhere in the UK and LSD it seems, I only have this thread to judge by and how much I trip. But compared to the lists of blotter - ug, that was being posted last year there is half if even that it seems.


----------



## Shifft

Magicbean2012 said:


> How many of these Alices did you take each time you tripped ? And in your opinion how many mics would you say they contain ?



The first time I took 2 and had a full-blown trip, strong visuals for 4 hours and lasted about 12 total, with a joint at +8 hours bringing back strong visuals again.

Second time, two days later, I took only one tab as I wanted a mild trip. Got some weak visuals and good feelings for 8 hours before I fell asleep.

I would estimate around 100ug/tab, maybe a bit less.


----------



## Magicbean2012

Lucky you!! I didn't get any visuals at all and that was after taking three (two at once and another about 1h30 later). Other people tried these (from the same batch & were not very impressed). All it give them was a nice setting & enhanced mood, nice to listen to music. Could there be different batches of these or simply badly laid out  ? Has anybody else tried these Alice Blotters or heard reports on them ? That's all that seems to be available here these days :-(. Anyway I'll give them another try this weekend with three at once this time & I'll post my impressions again with a Final opinion.


----------



## Shifft

Could easily be a different batch, it's a fairly common print afaik.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

the people laying might have fixed the low dose problem and have new ones out but still some of the shit ones will of course be about


----------



## Thecian

Magicbean2012 said:


> I was confirmed that they are some type of LSD... But not the best stuff for sure... Normally the people who sell these is the Netherlands sell the other crystal used for Dalai Lamas & Shivas but as there is nothing else around they bought these not to leave people with nothing...



Shiva family (those from that cold country) doesn't produce their own crystal ? Sure about that one ?


----------



## PlayHard

all i can say is, those lucky people who can still get lsd in any form are some lucky chaps! not seen or heard/seen of it for a long time


----------



## Magicbean2012

I'm saying that they do produce their own stuff but for some reason (I ignore, none of our business anyway) nothing has been made from them for about six months now. That's why they bought something else from another country in Europe (I was told). If these really contain 120 mics of crystal (weight) it means that it's very impure as feedbacks say that people feel more with 1/4 Dalai (200mics/4= abt 50 mics) than with a full Alice. Even supposing that the Dalai/Shiva Crystal was 100% pure (which I'm sure is not...) it would leave the Alice Crystal (supposed to be 120 mics) at less than 50% purity. Not to mention the still unexplained bitter taste that seems to be around for a few years now on some botters like Hofmanns, Yellow border Krishna's, etc...


----------



## 5alparadise

Magicbean2012 said:


> (...) Not to mention the still unexplained bitter taste that seems to be around for a few years now on some botters like Hofmanns, Yellow border Krishna's, etc...


I've noticed this too and asked my source about this. He claims this is due to "a higher amount of conservatives in order to keep the LSD from evaporating". I find this explanation highly doubtful.


----------



## pwm

Does anyone know anything about a single sided alice blotter (no buddha on the back)?


----------



## Mailmonkey

5alparadise said:


> I've noticed this too and asked my source about this. He claims this is due to "a higher amount of conservatives in order to keep the LSD from evaporating". I find this explanation highly doubtful.



lol, people come out with any old tosh rather than just saying "I don't know mate".

Welcome to tha site anyway, stick around EADD, it'sthe friendliest part of Bluelight :D


----------



## Magicbean2012

I guess that your single Alice hit without any Buddha on the back is from the similar sheets, simply not all the squares (hits) have parts of that picture on the back of it as it's one big picture a leaves a lot of empty squares as well.

Also for the bitter taste on some blotters I don't believe any of the stories about some bitter product used to prevent degradation (or ink taste by the way). Take a look at the Shiva's, Dalai's or many other blotters over the years; they have absolutely no taste and well kept they remain potent for ages... Most of these bitter blotters are not even very potent from Day 1 so there is nothing much to preserve on them.......


----------



## Myshkin

I've never once heard anybody claim that a blotter was bitter because of some kind of 'preservative'. I _have_ heard the theory that it's the ink on the blottern many times and I tend to believe this. 

To be perfectly honest, I think some people in Europe (maybe inspired by some of the speculation among our US cousins) worry too much about the provenance of their blotter. In the best part of two decades of tripping, the only non-LSD blotter tabs I've consumed were sold to me as such, apart from one Mad Hatter tab that I'm pretty sure was 5-MeO-AMT. 

That's not to say that non-LSD blotters aren't gaining ground - they most certainly are. I just think that people assume there's a lot more subterfuge afoot than there actually is. 

I'd also challenge anybody who thinks they've been spiked with a DOx because of a _slight_ bitter taste to taste a DOx tab for real and see the difference.


----------



## sunshine1

A few prints obtained in the past few weeks


----------



## Myshkin

Nice collection. 

See those 'eye in the triangle' tabs? I had some of those recently and they were 25I-NBOMe. Which I wasn't too bothered about as that's how they'd been sold. 

I can see a Mad Hatter in there too; good looking tab but the ones I had recently definitely felt like they could have been 5-MeO-AMT, as claimed elsewhere.


----------



## sunshine1

1. dolphin yin yang prints, nice social able print, not to heavy laid.

2. Beatles print, quality print, pretty strong also. One of the best circulating at the moment. 

3.Mad hatters are from a old batch, genuine acid. Not around in large numbers. Ive see/heard of the 5-MeO-AMT print. Was around in great numbers a while back. 

4.Some wow form the states, nice quality. Awesome wee hits to be honest.

5.Eye of Horus, these are laid high(300+ ugs give or take)not in public circulation, left over mop up job, a real treat.

6.This is a few hits form a larger sheet(black and white in the pics), which makes up a big elephant over a full 900 hits. should be around in numbers.

7.Alice in wonderland, not that great to be honest. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bigbadwolf

glad some of you are able to obtain it easily, have asked around last few days with no joy (


----------



## Myshkin

Well that's the same Eye of Horus print that I've seen plenty of and it's always been 25I-NBOMe. 

So while it's of course perfectly plausible that there's another identical print doing the rounds, the likelihood is that most BLers who encounter that print are getting 25I-NBOMe. Especially if (as claimed) they're not in public circulation.


----------



## sunshine1

Yeah i understand your concerns SamhainGrim, no doubt you are correct in what you are saying regarding this print, as it can be bought of any internet site selling such a medium. So it is highly plausible it could be laid with any compound, in this case 25I-NBOMe. However when i made reference to it, perhaps i should of not included it in the selection as to not confuse people, purely form a harm reduction stand point. That being said, what i have is genuine, that can be said with certainty.

If you feel it is miss information, or could lead to confusion or misrepresentation , please feel free to edit or remove any posts as you feel fit.


----------



## Myshkin

Nah, my major concern is that people don't get too excited if they see this print in general circulation, that's all. 

If it were being used to lay Bromo Dragonfly or a DOx then I'd be far more worried.


----------



## sockpuppet

edt.


----------



## Myshkin

I think you're definitely on to something by saying 'soapy' rather than bitter.


----------



## headfuck123

yep i also thought the hoffs i had tasted soapy rather than bitter. I heard of people taking 15 plus of these at a time so when i got some i took 1.5 on christmas eve. I ended up tripping pretty hard until cristmas morning and it was deffinatly LSD. 

i havnt had and acid since around feb time. I hope some comes my way in the near future!


----------



## Acid4Blood

sunshine1 said:


> 2. Beatles print, quality print, pretty strong also. One of the best circulating at the moment.



Which Beatles print?

This...





or this...




^Had this one about 10 years ago. Lovely print but dirty acid.


----------



## sunshine1

Yep, that's the one in the first pic.


----------



## sunshine1

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 











Sorry the links aren't showing in the previous post, so Ive up loaded the pictures once more, if the mods could edit the posts accordingly. Thanks


----------



## Mailmonkey

Beautiful prints them Beatles ones, not tried them, but they look fantastic. I love Yellow Submarine %)


----------



## watsons torment

sunshine1.. very nice collection, enjoy


----------



## Acid4Blood

sunshine1 said:


>



Nice wee collection u have there! %)

Want an Eye of Horus!


----------



## doorknob

SamhainGrim said:


> I've never once heard anybody claim that a blotter was bitter because of some kind of 'preservative'. I _have_ heard the theory that it's the ink on the blottern many times and I tend to believe this.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I think some people in Europe (maybe inspired by some of the speculation among our US cousins) worry too much about the provenance of their blotter. In the best part of two decades of tripping, the only non-LSD blotter tabs I've consumed were sold to me as such, apart from one Mad Hatter tab that I'm pretty sure was 5-MeO-AMT.
> 
> That's not to say that non-LSD blotters aren't gaining ground - they most certainly are. I just think that people assume there's a lot more subterfuge afoot than there actually is.
> 
> I'd also challenge anybody who thinks they've been spiked with a DOx because of a _slight_ bitter taste to taste a DOx tab for real and see the difference.


It most definitely is the ink, I printed "etiz 1mg" on each 1/4" square for my Etizolam blotters with an inkjet printer. Tasted exactly like the 'bitter' blotters you get. That's not to say an RC wouldn't taste bitter... but just because it does have a taste, it means absolutely nothing towards LSD content.


----------



## 1394

Do you know anything about the scene in N.I, specifically Belfast?


----------



## Greenstar420

It is crazy how the flow of prints has dried up so much.  My guess is the lab must be in storage and the cooks on a nice sunny vacation someplace living well hopefully.    I hope they do the world a favor a huge favor again soon though and get back to work making some Love!


----------



## triphead34

i can confirm the madhatters are 25c-nbome, first time i took them i was knew there was something very differnt, looked into it and the peak/duration, experience reports were pretty much the same as i experienced, took them quite a few times and then i deceided to get genuine 25c and it was EXACTLY the same, they cost about 20p to make and its just a scam, rumor has it there will be shivas around pretty soon which ive been told from a reliable source they are genuine lucy so looking forward to that big time


----------



## Acid4Blood

Probably out of circulation by now but wanted to compare a recent print to a similar one from years ago...
Clown/Skull compared to Hoffman with a cane....


----------



## Myshkin

Acid4Blood said:


>



I miss those little guys. 

Never saw the whole print before but it's amazing!


----------



## sunshine1

A couple of prints obtained in the last week or so. Im not going to reiterate about them in much detail as they have been well documented through out the thread. They are the Dali Lamas and grateful bears. First came into contact with these prints over two years ago. However these ones (in the links) are the latest releases. Not much variation in relation to the quality and µg ranges. I can't stress enough the quality of the Lamas, they are breath taking. Hope this helps.  

Dali lams front

*NSFW*: 









Back

*NSFW*: 









Bears front

*NSFW*: 









back

*NSFW*:


----------



## sunshine1

Sorry guys, here is the front of the lamas 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

Showing off such a fine acid collection just as the sun comes out? If I didn't know any better i'd say you were trying to induce jelousy sunshine! I'm too pussy to take acid but I think I might invest in a bit of mescaline sharpish before it goes back in.


----------



## Myshkin

Hey sunshine1 - nice collection.

If you're posting an pic with image tags then there's no need to post it with URL tags on it as well. You either want the image to show in the thread, or you want a link to the image to appear. 

I've assumed you were going for the former, so I've fixed your post and given them the NSFW treatment due to size. 

If you want to see just how I've done that, feel free to click on your post as if you were going to edit it, and you'll be able to see exactly what I've done.


----------



## sunshine1

Ah, i see SamhainGrim, thanks for your help. Noted for future reference. Stay tuned.


----------



## Myshkin

I'll be waiting - though I have to admit to being envious of your stash. I think it's time I got some acid ready while summer's still going strong!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

try finding some quality ones at the moment sam, its hard :/ everywhere seems dry or very dear per tab, although, id still pay top prices for them dali lamas


----------



## sunshine1

Have faith guys, the acid fairies are around in numbers.


----------



## afctu

I haven't seen cid for 6 years  I don't exactly go hunting for it though, so its probably about in my area somewhere


----------



## Drgreenthumbs

Anyone have a picture of the mad hatters I did try searching but to no avail, I've seen some alice in wonderlands but they are a different print to the ones posted, only seen 4 but the borders have lots more playing card symbols in rows, was assured they are strong but that means nothing these days


----------



## PredatorVision

A friend of mine recently got a load of tabs which are atleast double the regular tab size (though this means little of course) from what I've gathered they're basically double strength ganesha's, I've tried them twice the past week and they're very strong though are selling twice the price as usual, even with MDMA they've been pretty overwhelming, I can't remember the print on them.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

ive had tabs like that that had a small silver pinky finger print rolled on the back of them, they were called shivas if i remember correctly, really really good lucy
hopefully some lucy will flowing this way soon, the dam is near bursting with people wanting the stuff, time to flood the place, eh those a little higher in the chain


----------



## jasono

Anyone know anything about acid with a buddha on the front with psychedelic written on the back? Havin seen this blotter either so thats all i know, havin been on bluelight in a while so sorry in advance if these have already been metioned previously


----------



## kingme

recently tried some blotter ive had lying about for about half a year, eye of ra pattern, apparently came from the US. awesome blotter, dose is perhaps 110-120... 1 and a half was on the high side for a public festival dose. but what a wonderful ride...


----------



## 5alparadise

vishalmenon said:


> I just tried the Hoffmans with the black and white fish on the back. My guess is that it contains 120-150mic. Took about 3 which had the potency of about 1 and a half Dalai Lamas. I assure you it is infact LSD although it had a very bitter taste (while some say its a sign of bad lsd or doc. its not a known fact for sure) 3 put me in a very nice expansive state of mind and gave time and space a whole new meaning - what you'd expect from good quality LSD. If you are an experienced user 4-5 would give you a great experience, but you'd need a minimum of 3 to get a full psychedelic experience in my opinion. Enjoy them


Ah! That is excellent news. I'm having mine lab tested at the moment and I hope to have results back next week. I'm curious towards how well you guessed. I personally think it might be a bit less than what you think, as a friend of mine ate some and said they didn't feel very strong. We'll have a definitive answer soon, I guess.


----------



## SpecialK_

kingme said:


> recently tried some blotter ive had lying about for about half a year, eye of ra pattern, apparently came from the US. awesome blotter, dose is perhaps 110-120... 1 and a half was on the high side for a public festival dose. but what a wonderful ride...



Heard good things about a similar eye tab, but never seen them myself. Hoping to get on some Fat Freddys within the next day or two, seems to be the last of them (which I thought last time) but they are stronger than anything I've had lately so can't wait.


----------



## SpecialK_

triphead34 said:


> i can confirm the madhatters are 25c-nbome, first time i took them i was knew there was something very differnt, looked into it and the peak/duration, experience reports were pretty much the same as i experienced, took them quite a few times and then i deceided to get genuine 25c and it was EXACTLY the same, they cost about 20p to make and its just a scam, rumor has it there will be shivas around pretty soon which ive been told from a reliable source they are genuine lucy so looking forward to that big time



Just goes to show, as I remember people saying these were great and far better than the likes of Hofmanns, but as people were saying it was odd I was put off. Feel sorry for whoever put in all that money to flood round here with them now, what a waste.

Would love to try these Eyes of Horus, heard about them a few times but they seem to be kept for a select few. Don't think a blotter like that would ever be in wide distribution. 

Hopefully dosing some Fat Freddys today. :D Just need to have a toke first.

A few people round here while I was away had the Alice in Wonderland tabs, they said they were extremely weak and didn't match the price. So I'd give them a miss. Beatles tabs are meant to be good though.


----------



## 5alparadise

vishalmenon said:


> I just tried the Hoffmans with the black and white fish on the back. My guess is that it contains 120-150mic. Took about 3 which had the potency of about 1 and a half Dalai Lamas. I assure you it is infact LSD although it had a very bitter taste (while some say its a sign of bad lsd or doc. its not a known fact for sure) 3 put me in a very nice expansive state of mind and gave time and space a whole new meaning - what you'd expect from good quality LSD. If you are an experienced user 4-5 would give you a great experience, but you'd need a minimum of 3 to get a full psychedelic experience in my opinion. Enjoy them



Lab results came back. Hoffmans with a black and white koi fish on the back contains 54 micrograms of LSD.


----------



## Magicbean2012

Can you send me or post the address where blotters can be lab tested ?
Thanks.


----------



## 5alparadise

I don't know about your whereabouts, but I'm afraid that such privileges are only available to other residents of my liberal country. You can obtain an instant Ehrlich drug test from EZ Test anywhere online, though. It's just a qualitative test and not a quantitative, but at least you know that you are dealing with real LSD. I did the same in the period of waiting for result because I was simply too impatient and they aren't expensive anyway.


----------



## Magicbean2012

Do we need to be a resident of your country for such a test ? In my country they test pills but I've never heard of LSD blotter quantity testing here. I have the Ehrlich LSD drop tester which is meant to turn purple in presence of LSD but looking at the instructions purple can also mean Psilocin, Ergomertine, Ergotamine & Dihydroergotamine so even Magic Mushrooms (which I agree a full dose does not fit on a blotter), LSD precursors & LSD analogs will end up the same purple colour. I didn't open it before buying it and now I feel this test was nearly a rip off. It doesn't even give a colour change for DOX compounds which I guess could be usefull. Anyway One question is at least half answered to me today is concerning that nasty bitter taste of some blotters: According to your test results even with that taste blotters can still be LSD.

But just to end my text, there is still no explanation to this weird taste one some tabs...... Is it really the ink ? I don't think so.....


----------



## sockpuppet

etd


----------



## 5alparadise

Magicbean2012 said:


> Do we need to be a resident of your country for such a test ? In my country they test pills but I've never heard of LSD blotter quantity testing here. I have the Ehrlich LSD drop tester which is meant to turn purple in presence of LSD but looking at the instructions purple can also mean Psilocin, Ergomertine, Ergotamine & Dihydroergotamine so even Magic Mushrooms (which I agree a full dose does not fit on a blotter), LSD precursors & LSD analogs will end up the same purple colour. I didn't open it before buying it and now I feel this test was nearly a rip off. It doesn't even give a colour change for DOX compounds which I guess could be usefull. Anyway One question is at least half answered to me today is concerning that nasty bitter taste of some blotters: According to your test results even with that taste blotters can still be LSD.
> 
> But just to end my text, there is still no explanation to this weird taste one some tabs...... Is it really the ink ? I don't think so.....


I don't think you have to be a resident but you simply have to drop off the test sample yourself. So it's just not a very realistic option, unless you feel like traveling all the way over here.

Ehrlich indeed doesn't test for DOx compounds, that's why I also bought a Marquis kit. I cut the blotter in half and put one half in the Ehrlich ampul and the other in the Marquis. If the Ehrlich turns purple and the Marquis doesn't show anything readable you can be pretty sure you're dealing with unadulterated LSD, right? Note that in my case the Marquis test did turn a dark purple which apparently indicates opiate content... but we all know that's impossible.



sockpuppet said:


> Man I love Holland despite everything.....lol
> 
> No joke - when I read that fellow's guesstimate of the strength of those Hofmanns I thought "sounds more like 50-60mcg per...". Good to know my old hippie spidey sense isn't lost to mad cow or syph lesions..... :D
> 
> And presumably a quantitative testing from the Dutch lab would rule out LSx,  no? Ehrlich's would not but they do GC/MS on these I suppose??


I asked if they could tell me something about their ways of testing but the receptionist was not exactly well informed ("Umm, it says here on the screen that it contained fifty-four you grams. Is that how you're supposed to say it? You grams?"). I think we can exclude Ehrlich, indeed, as it's not quantitative. GC-MS sounds plausible.


----------



## PlayHard

such lucky chaps to be gettin lsd!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

fat freddies - holy fuck


----------



## Greenstar420

Great to hear that some good prints are at least doing the rounds.  Would be nice if the redstar microdot crew would whip up a few hundred million magic stars for the world to enjoy


----------



## LGT

matt<3ketamine said:


> fat freddies - holy fuck




Word spreads fast


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Greenstar420 said:


> Great to hear that some good prints are at least doing the rounds.  Would be nice if the redstar microdot crew would whip up a few hundred million magic stars for the world to enjoy



YES, just a few hundred million would be fine


----------



## Jesusgreen

Got my hands on some Alex Grey blotter, the actual art is a piece called "Pregnancy". 1cm x 1cm.

It was obtained in the South East UK by a friend. 

Haven't tried it out yet but I'll report back when I do.


----------



## LGT

Picked these up about 4 days ago. Thought I'd treat yas to a bit of porn. Haven't tried them myself yet but a friend says there as good as ever. Will be giving them a go next weekend hopefully


----------



## SpecialK_

Jesusgreen said:


> Got my hands on some Alex Grey blotter, the actual art is a piece called "Pregnancy". 1cm x 1cm.
> 
> It was obtained in the South East UK by a friend.
> 
> Haven't tried it out yet but I'll report back when I do.



Is that the old Alex Grey blotter from a few years back? Let me know how they are would be interesting to hear, nice to see they are back.

Edit: Just realized they aren't. Hopefully that means more blotter. Enjoy! :D

Those Freddys look similar to the ones I had tried. They are supposedly just the same batch that I was posting about last summer but are lovely blotter. 1 1/2 was a great dose to get tripping again as it had been about 2 months since my previous. I suspect they wont be about for long though if that's the case , glad I got some while I did. Nice to see they are doing the rounds though, just getting offered them at a bit of a pricey offer.

Anyone able to comment on the Dolphins/Beatles? They are going down well across the country according to my mate who was on his travels. Dolphins have really got my interest though would love to see them come about here.


----------



## Jesusgreen

^ Nah couldn't find any stuff about these ones online. The only info I have is a friend of a friend who commented it was around a 14 hour trip for him. He's inexperienced with LSD so I can't say if that means it was something else and he couldn't tell, or if it was simply quite a high dose producing that duration - or if he even got the timing wrong.

When I asked him about the 14 hour duration he said:


> i was up about an hour and half into it, then by about 6 hours i was fucked, something was shaking my box hard. talking really wierd and deep logic shit. massive visuals. after 7-8ish hour it peaked and started wearing down, keep visuals for about 14 hours in total couldn't sleep for another 2 or 3,



The problem is the way he worded it wasn't using the usual trip report terms etc.. for example it's hard to tell if his peak started 1 hour 30 in, 6 hours in or 7-8 hours in - and the 7-8 hours bit sounds like he was either just starting to come down, or most of the way down with just lingering visuals. No way of contacting him atm to double check.

Sounds a bit odd to me, and I've narrowed that time-range down to most likely being DOB or DOC. 

I'll know if it's LSD vs DOx via whether it's significantly bitter or not, just sucks if it is DOx because if it is I'll want to narrow it down to the exact one so I know what one to buy/not buy depending on whether I like it - and I doubt I could narrow it down to the exact one.

Will report back here though after.


----------



## trammies

LGT said:


> Picked these up about 4 days ago. Thought I'd treat yas to a bit of porn. Haven't tried them myself yet but a friend says there as good as ever. Will be giving them a go next weekend hopefully



Think these are the Freddys I had before. I had 1 and a half and had a fairly good trip visually, but oddly there wasn't an awful lot there mentally. Much less than I thought I should have had, but I have a feeling I may have blocked it out a bit 'cause of set and setting, anyway.

EDIT:
^The DOx chemicals sound interesting in terms of making "fake acid".
You could fit those tiny doses on blotter, couldn't ya?


----------



## Jesusgreen

^ You definitely could. I have some 25I-NBOMe blotter at the moment, 1mg dosage, and it's on standard 1/4 inch x 1/4 inch blotter. The supposed LSD in the picture above is actually larger at 1cm x 1cm.

I'm not sure what the actual limits are for each different size of blotter.

Thinking of dropping one now.. Hmm! (The supposed LSD that is)


----------



## sockpuppet

Jesusgreen said:


> ^ You definitely could. I have some 25I-NBOMe blotter at the moment, 1mg dosage, and it's on standard 1/4 inch x 1/4 inch blotter. The supposed LSD in the picture above is actually larger at 1cm x 1cm.
> 
> I'm not sure what the actual limits are for each different size of blotter.
> 
> Thinking of dropping one now.. Hmm! (The supposed LSD that is)



Unusually large hits PLUS Readily web downloaded popular art PLUS 6 hours before peak PLUS sketchy origin = Proceed With Skepticism!


But you already know that....


----------



## Jesusgreen

Yeah, I'm not too worried if it is something else, since I eventually want to try 5-MeO-AMT, Bromo-DF and the DOx series, but it'll suck if it's not LSD since I'll want to work out which one it was.

Well, I dropped it 25 minutes ago. There was a slight taste but it was more like a metallic tingling than the bitterness I associate with phens. Head feels somewhat different but might be placebo, we'll see.

Not going to turn this into a live trip report so I'll just jump back in here when I can say what this is


----------



## samsquanch

Acid4Blood said:


> Nice print!



Picked up some of these today, anyone got any word on what they're like? Cheers.


----------



## SpecialK_

They certainly look funky.


----------



## doorknob

samsquanch said:


> Picked up some of these today, anyone got any word on what they're like? Cheers.



If they were sold as 200ug, they're most definitely not, I needed 3 to get a good trip. 

Worthwhile as they were cheap enough though, I'd pop 2 at least!

Edit, do they have a white and grey rear side to them


----------



## samsquanch

doorknob said:


> If they were sold as 200ug, they're most definitely not, I needed 3 to get a good trip.
> 
> Worthwhile as they were cheap enough though, I'd pop 2 at least!
> 
> Edit, do they have a white and grey rear side to them



Eh yeah, they're just blank grey on the back. No pattern.


----------



## B9

Acid4Blood said:


> Probably out of circulation by now but wanted to compare a recent print to a similar one from years ago...
> Clown/Skull compared to Hoffman with a cane....





Just to say hallo & empty your pm box please


----------



## Drgreenthumbs

samsquanch said:


> Eh yeah, they're just blank grey on the back. No pattern.



I did some at the weekend which were different to the one pictured, no print on the back and a lot more playing card symbols along the border, I ate half at first and was glad I did lol, was very strong and I didn't eat the other half untill 6 hours later. There is definitely two lots going about, I'll post a pic later on but I only have the border


----------



## doorknob

samsquanch said:


> Eh yeah, they're just blank grey on the back. No pattern.



Ah probably different then. I only had 4 so it was difficult to tell what was on the back but it was a pattern of some sort.


----------



## samsquanch

Drgreenthumbs said:


> I did some at the weekend which were different to the one pictured, no print on the back and a lot more playing card symbols along the border, I ate half at first and was glad I did lol, was very strong and I didn't eat the other half untill 6 hours later. There is definitely two lots going about, I'll post a pic later on but I only have the border



Interesting. Yeah would be good if you could, to compare. That's not my photo I used earlier.



doorknob said:


> Ah probably different then. I only had 4 so it was difficult to tell what was on the back but it was a pattern of some sort.



Ok, cheers for info mate.


----------



## gamorrah

hey guys, hope your well.. Im headed to the woods with some old deadheads buddies and was hoping you can possibly ID this acid.. the blotter is from Norcal 2010, its an alien lady.  The red microdots were aquired in the midwest in winter of 2011..  I know its hard to tell and im dosing regardless, just was hoping someone may have run across these.

peace







edit:  im guessing the stars were 100ug and the blotter maybe 60-70


----------



## Greenstar420

Hey man,  I'm not familiar with the alien lady print,  Those redstar microdots are meant to be pretty good though,  Was not lucky enough to get to try them myself but lots were doing the rounds last year.  Have a fun weekend in the woods!


----------



## gamorrah

right on brother, thanks... ive read anywhere from 70ug to 150ug so ill try one and drop a blotter if it needs a boost, 150ug is perfect for me.. thanks again..

peace


----------



## samsquanch

Drgreenthumbs said:


> I did some at the weekend which were different to the one pictured, no print on the back and a lot more playing card symbols along the border, I ate half at first and was glad I did lol, was very strong and I didn't eat the other half untill 6 hours later. There is definitely two lots going about, I'll post a pic later on but I only have the border



Just checked mine again and it's as you described, no pattern on the back and it's got more playing cards round the border as well as the ones round the picture, so fingers crossed it's the good stuff!


----------



## Drgreenthumbs

samsquanch said:


> Just checked mine again and it's as you described, no pattern on the back and it's got more playing cards round the border as well as the ones round the picture, so fingers crossed it's the good stuff!



Yeah man it sounds like them, pic is pretty bad as it's from my phone, but this confirms there is 2 batches about, have fun man, can't wait to drop a whole one of these!!


----------

